# Birthdays Go Here~!



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday KenpoGirl aka  Dot~!!!  :cheers: 

I hope it's the bestest yet~!! 

Tess
artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday!


----------



## theletch1

Happy b-day Dot!!:cheers:


----------



## pknox

:drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoGirl

I appreciate the well wishes.  

Quiet days so far, at work of course.  Going out tonight to dinner with a friend.

Thanks again and take care

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I appreciate the well wishes.
> 
> Quiet days so far, at work of course.  Going out tonight to dinner with a friend.
> 
> Thanks again and take care
> 
> Dot *



Happy B-Day Dot!


----------



## arnisador

We have three birthdays today: *JKA* (29), *bdparsons* (47), and *ChoyLiFutDude* (22).

Happy Birthday all!


----------



## pknox

Why, that would call for three toasts then...

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chronuss

...mine's coming up...::hint, hint, nudge nugde, wink, wink::   ...coughOctobercough...  :shrug:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...mine's coming up...::hint, hint, nudge nugde, wink, wink::   ...coughOctobercough...  :shrug: *


I have the shinai all lined up and ready to go.....


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I have the shinai all lined up and ready to go..... *



I'll make sure mine stays in the trunk of my car........:erg:


----------



## KenpoTess

What was your best birthday Present ever?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *What was your best birthday Present ever? *



Must reply in dark kingdom.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Must reply in dark kingdom.:asian: *



ohhh.. well then make it so ..


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohhh.. well then make it so ..  *



See you over there tomorrow.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *See you over there tomorrow. *



 yeppers~!


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy 14th Birthday YouAgain  


I hope it's the best yet~!!

artyon:  :boing2:   artyon:  

Tess


----------



## YouAgain

Yep T'was a fantastic day..... got a new $110 gi ( high quality) and a pair of sai daggers!


----------



## pknox

Sweet!


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Chad~!!
You old thing you~!!

 artyon:


----------



## pknox

:cheers:


----------



## KatGurl

October 26th. I'm turnin 13!
^^^^^^^^^
SCORPIO, BABY!


----------



## Aikikitty

On October 31st I'm turning 22! :erg:  I'm a Halloween girl! 

artyon: 

Happy early birthday, in case I forget to tell you later, Katgirl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Robyn


----------



## KenpoTess

Pknox~!
 I hope you have a Great day and Happiest birthday ~!

Happy Birthday~!! :boing2:   artyon:   :boing2: 

*Hugs*

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday to YOU~!   

Enjoy your Happy Day~!!

:cheers:   :boing2:

artyon:



 :boing2: 

Tess~


----------



## pknox

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons

In Five days Our own little Katgurl will be thirteen, 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## arnisador

I've got the big 4-0 coming up in less than a week.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've got the big 4-0 coming up in less than a week. *



Oh Lordy look who will be forty, Arnisador! Arnisador!


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've got the big 4-0 coming up in less than a week. *



Don't worry, you don't type a day over 39.


----------



## KenpoGirl

From here in London Ontario, I'd like to wish a Happy Birthday to Jaybacca.  Hope things are going well, as look forward to train with you again soon.

Have a Great day.

Dot 


P.S.  I'll wish you a happy birthday from Bryson too I know he'd want me too.


----------



## arnisador

I didn't know it was his birthday! 

We haven't seen much of him lately--I hope the school is going well!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *From here in London Ontario, I'd like to wish a Happy Birthday to Jaybacca.  Hope things are going well, as look forward to train with you again soon.
> 
> Have a Great day.
> 
> Dot
> 
> 
> P.S.  I'll wish you a happy birthday from Bryson too I know he'd want me too. *



Yo Jason,

Happy Birthday!

  :asian:


----------



## pknox

:cheers:


----------



## Cruentus

And how old are you this year??? (I just want to know how many spankings with the rattan need to be delivered at my camp  ) :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've got the big 4-0 coming up in less than a week. *



Oh...and you get 40 whacks...mister! :jedi1: Are you coming to Michigan Nov. 1st or 2nd to recieve your medicine, or do I have to suprise you in Indiana!


----------



## arnisador

I can't make it to Michigan, unfortunately, but you're welcome to come visit!


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I can't make it to Michigan, unfortunately, but you're welcome to come visit! *



:wah: 

You will be missed!


----------



## arnisador

I'm legally old.


----------



## pknox

Hill?  What Hill?

 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm legally old. *



watch it Kiddo 

Happy Birthday Jeff.. Old you say?? Ha~!!!!

Life just begins at your age.. 
least it did for me *wg*


Have the bestest yet~!

Tess


----------



## J-kid

Nov 6 is my b-day and happy b-day to everyone else.


----------



## pknox

:cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Mr. Conatser~!!!  

I can't believe another year has gone by~!!!
*Big Happy Hugs*~!!!

Love ya...!  Your the best~!

Tess


----------



## Rich Parsons

*Happy Birthday Mr. Conatser~!!!  *


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday Mr. Conatser~!!!


----------



## pknox

:cheers:


----------



## jeffkyle

artyon: 

Congrats on another year!


----------



## KenpoTess

*Happy Birthday Hollywood~!  * artyon:

Hope it's a good one 

Tess


----------



## pknox

:cheers:


----------



## Aikikitty

Happy Birthday, Hollywood!   


Wow!  You're 1 day older than me!  Tomorrow, I turn 22 too!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340

Thank you all! My boss (And Instructor) gave me the morning and early afternoon off  So I'm just hanging at home. But come 1530 I'm back at work and training  My big present is gonna be the book "Hapkido: Traditions, Philosopy, Technique" it's a huge book that all about my art . Verily cool! Thanx again!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Happy Birthday, Hollywood!
> 
> 
> Wow!  You're 1 day older than me!  Tomorrow, I turn 22 too!
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Hey Hollywood!

Congrates MAN!

And Miss Opal Dragon, has her B-Day on All Hallowed Eve. 

I wish you both a very pleasant and happy day followed by many more


----------



## bdparsons

Happy Birthday and enjoy your present to yourself. The book you are purchasing is one of the best on Hapkido that has been put out, very comprehensive. One recommendation though; treat is as you would an encyclopaedia, going to it for subjects as opposed to a front-to-back read. Enjoy!

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## KenpoTess

*Happiest Birthday yet Opal Dragon~~!!!  The best is yet to come *G* Enjoy~!!!  *


 :boing2: artyon: :boing2: 

~Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Orig. posted by Rich Parsons _*
> Hey Hollywood!  Congrates MAN!
> And Miss Opal Dragon, has her B-Day on All Hallowed Eve.
> 
> I wish you both a very pleasant and happy day followed by many more
> *



WHAT HE SAID!

:soapbox: :rofl: 
artyon:


----------



## Aikikitty

Thank you!!!  :asian:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   And a very Happy Birthday to all the other guys who share a birthday with me today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Abbey~!!  I hope it was the Bestest yet~!! :boing2: :boing2: artyon:
Love ya~!
Hugs & Pokes
Tess


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pknox

Happy B-Days to all!

:drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Happy Birthday! *



Happy B-Day Rusty!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Happy B-Day Rusty! *



What he said!


:redeme:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Jay ~! 

I Hope you have a great one~! 

Tess
:boing1: artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday Jay!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Have a good one!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Happy Birthday Jay ~!
> 
> I Hope you have a great one~!
> 
> Tess
> :boing1: artyon: *



Happy Birthday Jay.


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Bscastro~! 

I hope you have the best yet~! 

:boing1:  artyon: :boing2: 

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess

:boing2:  artyon: 

I hope it's a great one~!
Happy Birthday OUlobo~!

Tess


----------



## Aikikitty

Happy Birthday Shodan!!!!  artyon: 

Happy Birthday to you too, Chicago Green Dragon!!! artyon: 

Robyn :asian: :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday to you both Shodan and CGD~!!


----------



## Shodan

WOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!  You guys remembered!!  That's awesome!!

  Thank you!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Aikikitty

Now I understand why lately you've been using a birthday bear avatar.     :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Shodan

Hee hee- pretty sly eh?!!  Subliminal messages........

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KanoLives

Mine is Jan 2......And I'll admit....that day I looked on the bottom of the Forums page just to see my MT screen name... That was cool.....


----------



## KenpoTess

Sorry for the belatedness~!

I hope you had the best Bday KanoLives~!!   artyon:

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Ian!~!  

I hope you enjoy 
artyon: :drinkbeer

Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7

New Punk Do or anthing? Come on send us a pick with your cake and  presents!

Happy Birthday Ian!


----------



## 2fisted

TODAY!!!!! YAY ME!!!!!!  :boing1:


----------



## Chronuss

Happy B-Day.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Happy Birthday! *



Ditto


----------



## Goldendragon7

Turns 35!  Happy birthday buggy!
:rofl:
artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon: 



Happy Birthday Hardheadjarhead~!!
Hope it's a Great one~!​
:rofl:


----------



## satans.barber

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Ian!~!
> 
> I hope you enjoy
> artyon: :drinkbeer
> 
> Tess



I never spotted this before, thanks guys! There wasn't any cake sadly!

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess

satans.barber said:
			
		

> I never spotted this before, thanks guys! There wasn't any cake sadly!
> 
> Ian.




I didn't have cake on mine either.. Poor us ~!! 

*G*


----------



## Goldendragon7

satans.barber said:
			
		

> I never spotted this before, thanks guys! There wasn't any cake sadly!Ian.



here ya go......


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I didn't have cake on mine either.. Poor us ~!! *


Oh for petes sake... too many candles.........LOL


----------



## RCastillo

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Oh for petes sake... too many candles.........LOL



Where's my slice??? :ticked:


----------



## KenpoTess

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Oh for petes sake... too many candles.........LOL




Watch it big boy~!!! Them's fighting words ~!!!!


----------



## 2fisted

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Ditto



Thanks guys!

I moved all day.


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Watch it big boy~!!! Them's fighting words ~!!!!


 :uhyeah: ahhhhh shucks..... youse knows I'm only a joshin..... wax is cheap!
You wouldn't want me to come over and make me be a target for you .... now would you???? :boxing: 

Besides..... candle makers only work on wickends!


----------



## arnisador

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> artyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Hardheadjarhead~!!
> Hope it's a Great one~!​


Yes, definitely!


----------



## KenpoTess

*Happy Big 4-0 Wadowoman~!!  **Life just gets better from here on out *G* Enjoy~!
*

artyon: 

Tess


----------



## edhead2000

Don't forget goju.glenn........He's 28 today!
artyon:


----------



## wadowoman

Thanks Tess. Can't believe I am officially middle aged. 
Having a great day so far though.
Sharon


----------



## KenpoTess

* Happy Birthday Warriormama~! *

Have a Great one~!

artyon: 

Tess


----------



## warrior.mama

Thanks, Tess!

Words of wisdom from my dad (he's 76):  Growing old is not for sissies!  

At 47, I'm starting to understand that.  I'm trying to imagine myself at 76 and still in kenpo.  I have the genes and (I hope) I have the spirit to still be as active in my 70s as my parents are.

warrior.mama


----------



## Goldendragon7

K~T said:
			
		

> * Happy Birthday Warriormama~! * Have a Great one~!    artyon:



Yeah, what she said!


----------



## KenpoTess

*Happy Birthday Someguy ~! & Dcence~!!
Hope it was a good one 
artyon: *
Tess


----------



## someguy

Thanks it was pretty nice.  If only my spring break was one day longer though...


----------



## KenpoTess

*M.O.B.~!! Happy 17th~! *

I hope it's the best yet~!  artyon: 

Tess


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Happy Birthday

artyon: 


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *M.O.B.~!! Happy 17th~! *
> 
> I hope it's the best yet~! artyon:
> 
> Tess


Yo Dog, wat be da haps? Wear yo ben?

Happy B-Day and 17 no doubt. I remember 17


----------



## Master of Blades

lol, sorry its a bit late but THANKYOU!!!!!  :boing2: 

Yeah its been pretty damn cool. Finally got nearly enough money to buy myself a Video Camera so I can start MAKING my films rather then just WRITING them, which is wicked. I should be driving by the summer and my comic book collection is that little bit fatter. I also finally got round to getting and watching City of God. Also my girlfriend got me some Burberry Boxer shorts which I was very impressed with. Yeah, its cool being 17  :boing2:


----------



## Chronuss

Happy Birthday to Josh Ryer.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Josh Ryer.



Yeah...... what he said!


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon: Happy Birthday OldFatKenpoka~!!
Enjoy


----------



## Gary5000

Happy B-Day!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Happy Birthday Tim Hartman aka Renegade 

 :uhyeah:  How old are you?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

39! artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Jason~!!  I hope you have the best one yet~!  30 eh.. wow.. getting up there 
*Hugs* artyon:   

Tess

P.S.  I had to make the font big so you could read it.. at your age you're going to need bifocals soon 
*giggles*


----------



## KenpoGirl

What she said, just in a smaller font.  

Happy B-day Jason.  :boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Jason~!!  I hope you have the best one yet~!  30 eh.. wow..
> artyon:



Oh yeah.........


----------



## jfarnsworth

Thank you all. (big smile)


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon: Happy Birthday Gary Crawford~! 41 is a good age  Enjoy~!


~Tess :boing1:  :boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon:  artyon: Ricky~!! Happy Birthday you~!! 
I hope it's a Great one 


Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## RCastillo

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> artyon:  artyon: Ricky~!! Happy Birthday you~!!
> I hope it's a Great one
> 
> 
> Enjoy~!
> 
> ~Tess



Thank you! :asian:


----------



## theletch1

Happy birthday, Rick!

Jason, welcome to the 30's!! Now is when everything starts falling apart. :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Ricardo is an old guy....
 Ricardo is an old guy...
 hee hee... but.....
 Happy Birthday anyways......


----------



## KenpoGirl

Hey Ricardo, Happy Birthday My Dear.

Hope its a great day.  

Dot


----------



## RCastillo

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday, Rick!
> 
> Jason, welcome to the 30's!! Now is when everything starts falling apart. :uhyeah:




Thanks, but keep that dog on the leash!


----------



## RCastillo

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Ricardo is an old guy....
> Ricardo is an old guy...
> hee hee... but.....
> Happy Birthday anyways......



Jeez, thanks for da flowers! :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ricardo, Happy Birthday My Dear.
> 
> Hope its a great day.
> 
> Dot



Thanks Dot, always thinkin' of ya!


----------



## Ceicei

Happy Birthday Rick!!!!

I'm sending someone to you with a gift!  Try not to eat the cake too fast!  

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Rick!!!!
> 
> I'm sending someone to you with a gift!  Try not to eat the cake too fast!
> 
> - Ceicei


Prolly not the cake you need to worry about him eatin' up too fast. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Dr. Dave~! Have a Wonderful one~!!
artyon: 


~Tess


----------



## Seig

So Dr. Dave, how many boots to the groin do you get? :EG::btg:


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Jeff~! Happy Birthday.. ~!  Sure hope it's a great one !


Enjoy 

~Tess
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Thanks, Tess.  It was a good one.  The doctor released me to go back to work and training (as limited by pain he says).  So after two weeks of house arrest I was back in my truck, c.b. crackling, 18 wheels humming on the interstate.  I got home at around 2 a.m. and found the house immaculate (thanks kids) and a new katana from my folks.  The only thing missing was Tina, but she called during the day to talk.

Let me know if you need a couple of extra hickory switches for thursday...I'll e-mail them to ya. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Great to hear you're back in the saddle Jeff~!! *G*
and bout those hickory sticks.. oh he might like em *snickers*


----------



## Han-Mi

Yesterday, June 8, was my 20th birthday. 
Happy birthday to everyone else.


----------



## KenpoTess

Han-Mi.. I hope you had a good one ~!! 
Happy Birthday yesterday~! 

artyon: artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Seig's  Birthday Today ~! Happy Birthday You  ~!! 


artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Happy birthday Seig!  Hope yours is as good as mine was. artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Seig.


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Jani~!! aka Fuzzy~!  

~Tess & Seig
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday KenpoMachine~! Enjoy!

artyon:  artyon: 

~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Seig's  Birthday Today ~! Happy Birthday You  ~!!
> 
> 
> artyon:




Happy be-lated Seig, I'm sorry I didn't see this earlier or I would have called you on the tele. 
 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

Happy Birthday Man!  

 Hope to hook up with you someday ... in the meantime, have a great birthday!





 -Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Man!
> 
> Hope to hook up with you someday ... in the meantime, have a great birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Michael


 *31

*​


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon:  Happy Birthday Bill~!!I hope it's a Great one~!
artyon: 

~Tess


----------



## Bill Lear

Thanks everyone. :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

Happy Belated Birthday Bill.  Hope it was a great day.

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon:
Happy Happy Michael Billings~!  I hope you have the BEST ONE YET~!  artyon: 

~Tess


----------



## Bill Lear

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> artyon:
> Happy Happy Michael Billings~!  I hope you have the BEST ONE YET~!  artyon:
> 
> ~Tess



IS MR. BILLINGS A CANCER TOO? Happy Birthday Michael Billings... and many more to come.

 :wavey:


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> artyon:
> Happy Happy Michael Billings~!  I hope you have the BEST ONE YET~!  artyon:
> 
> ~Tess


 Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceicei

Happy Birthday, Michael!!! (Tooting horn!)


- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Amanda~! aka Littleletch!

Have the Happiest one Yet~!!!

artyon: 


~Tess


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Flatlander~!!

artyon: I hope it's a Great one~!!!

artyon: 

~Tess


----------



## Flatlander

Thank you Tess.  It should be groovy enough.  Some friends are coming over, and we're going to barbecue hamburgers and drink beer.  I got to go golfing yesterday morning, so that was pretty sweet - highlighted my need to hit the driving range though.  I lost alot of golfballs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay!!!  It's my birhtday!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

MJ *Singing and doing the Rocket Power dance*...It's your birthday!...Happy Birthday!  It's your birthday! Happy Birthday!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 

My gift to you...the afternoon off from your stool duty!!! Go and run through the sprinkler!

MJ


----------



## Flatlander

I am now warmly buzzed, and finished for the day.  I barbecue very well.  Maajjajfdhuihyuio.  Twice.  Jfdklasfd, uuduiouoiuiisiodsau.  Thnks  yuuuuu.  Bllrblllbblaps.  Nitey nite.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Ceicei Happy Birthday!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: Eat the frosting first!!!!!:uhyeah: 

MJ


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Ceicei~!!  Enjoy~!!  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Flatlander

Is it Ceicei's birthday today?  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :hammer: :hammer:


----------



## Ceicei

Yep, it is indeed my birthday (38)!  Thank you all!  Also thank you, MJ, for being the first to mention it.
- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Interesting birthday.... The highlight of today was catching my two youngest kids (ages 4 and 2) with black permanent marker pen decorating their faces, toes, legs, hands, and arms....

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7

flatlander said:
			
		

> Is it Ceicei's birthday today?  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :hammer: :hammer:


 Ditto


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Ceicei!  Wow 38! trade ya!  And I wish you many happy training years!  And a cure to magic marker instant removal...encountered that a few times, never found much except a good scrubbing and lotion. Gee that was what you wanted for your birthday-I bet-- or as we say in M'sota...Ya'betcha!
TW


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday Ceicei!  Have a great year!  artyon: 

Donna  :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Ceicei! Wow 38! trade ya! And I wish you many happy training years! And a cure to magic marker instant removal...encountered that a few times, never found much except a good scrubbing and lotion. Gee that was what you wanted for your birthday-I bet-- or as we say in M'sota...Ya'betcha!
> TW


 I used fingernail polish remover. It did a good job of taking the ink off.... Thanks everybody for the birthday wishes! I'm enjoying being 38.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Dark Kenpo Lord~!  
artyon: 

Enjoy~! :boing2: 

~Tess


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday Clyde,

Rock on Dude!  :ultracool 

Kenpo Mama


----------



## Ceicei

Happy Birthday, and many more to you, DKL!

- Ceicei
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## D_Brady

Happy Birthday tshadowchaser :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Sheldon~!!

Hope it's the Best Yet~!!!

Enjoy 

~Tess artyon:  artyon:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thanks it will be a good one. 

I have the day off to sleep and relax


----------



## Flatlander

Happy birthday tshadowchaser!  Enjoy your day off, good sir.

:asian:

Dan


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday PeachMonkey, and Warder.


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday to michaeledward!


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Technopunk!  :ladysman:


----------



## Lisa

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Technopunk! :ladysman:


LOL!  Happy Birthday Technopunk!!! Sorry we didn't notice. artyon: artyon:


----------



## Flatlander

Hey, Happy Birthday Technopunk!  Hope it's a real groover!  May all your sunsets be in the west!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Hey Technopunk happy birthday!  :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie

Hey Shogun, Happy Bday man.


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Shogun.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Shogun!!! artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Ronin Moose!


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Yet Touch of Death~!! 

Hope you have a great one~!!

~Tess artyon:  artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Sean.  Have a great day and a good year too, just remember you never know what is around the next corner!  Regards, TW


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, TOD!  
artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday to You!  TOD!  Have a Great Year!

artyon: artyon: 
Donna


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Sean!  :cheers:


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday  TOD, Kalicombat,  shinbushi,  AdrenalineJunky!


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday TigerWoman and  cfr


----------



## Sarah

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday TigerWoman and cfr


----------



## TigerWoman

Nooooooooooooooooo, I will not grow up.  Anyway I am still 29, my 85 year old mother says so.... and I have one hour and twenty minutes still.... 
TW


----------



## Flatlander

Happy birthday TigerWoman.  Let your hair down and enjoy it.  You deserve it.


----------



## bignick

happy birthday...TW...29?


thought it was only 26, must have been mistaken...


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday TigerWoman~!!! 

BEST ONE YET~!!! 

artyon:  artyon: 

~Tess


----------



## Kenpo Mama

It's Official!  Happy Birthday TW!  Make it really good!  And hope you're feeling all better!

Donna artyon:


----------



## Lisa

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooo, I will not grow up. Anyway I am still 29, my 85 year old mother says so.... and I have one hour and twenty minutes still....
> TW


LOL... well if mommy says so, It must be true 

Happy ??????? anniversary of your 29th Birthday!!!

Have fun today TW. artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Have a great 29th birthday, TigerWoman!!!* WooHoo! :supcool: 

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## D_Brady

Happy Birthday MJS. I hope you hace a great B day :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Mike! artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday!!!!​
Hope your day is Great!​

:drinkbeer​
:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Mike...  Hope you celebrate in grand style.

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy B-day NYCRonin, kyushoT & Chronuss


----------



## Sarah

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY Birthday   

 

Chad your legal!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday, Chronuss,
But I still want to take that Seal Bounce trophy away...maybe not today though ....    Legal, huh!  Must be 21.  Be wise, but have fun!  TW


----------



## KenpoTess

oh yeah it IS Your Birthday.. *POKES* 
I got 'fused' , it's my brother's too, but I tend to ignore his :shrug:

Hope it is being the bestest yet~!!!


~Happy 21st  Birthday Goober~!!

~Me


----------



## Chronuss

I still got three more hours...but...yay for me.


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeppers.. but you're not getting away from your 'spanking'.. Tomorrow night


----------



## jfarnsworth

Tess,
Give him one good kick in the **** for me.

Oh, I meant spanking


----------



## KenpoTess

*giggles* you got it Jason


----------



## Chronuss

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Tess,
> Give him one good kick in the **** for me.
> 
> Oh, I meant spanking


I'm so loved.  :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

yay, happy birthday to me.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Tess I want in on the birthday spanks!!!  Make that 21 from me! :uhyeah:   Happy birthday!!! artyon:


----------



## Chronuss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tess I want in on the birthday spanks!!! Make that 21 from me!


hey, hey, hey...there shall no be no spanking of any type going on.  :whip:


----------



## Sarah

Im in, with all us girls he's got no choice but to take the spanking like a man!!!





			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tess I want in on the birthday spanks!!! Make that 21 from me! :uhyeah: Happy birthday!!! artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

*See.. See ... See... Chronuss got an extra Birthday~!!  *snorts*
Today October 12th is his Real one.. so therefore he Gets More than he bargained for tonight.
Happy 21st My Clone~!!*












I get so 'fused' soooo easily...


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Im in, with all us girls he's got no choice but to take the spanking like a man!!!


the hell you say...


----------



## jfarnsworth

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I'm so loved.  :idunno:



I guess :idunno: !

I was just going to give you a kick in the pants! :supcool:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, Chronuss! (now you are legal in all 50 states)
artyon:  artyon: 
 :ultracool


----------



## someguy

Happy birthday
So if Chronuss us only now legal in 50 states was it illegal to be a Chronuss before?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY YETTI*

So since you're 21 now are you gonna start buying the alcohol now!!!!     and plus if we didn't spank you, then we wouldn't beat on you and then you'd think something was wrong, so then you'd really feel like we didn't love ya now wouldn't you?????????????????????  teehee...i'll leave that dare to seig on the spankings since you said there would be none...you know that just makes him more determined to actually do it  :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

you will all be _extremely _happy to know that I did indeed recieve my birthday spankings to much dismay....and along with those...a few choice individuals saw to it that my Honda had three cans of Silly String let loose upon it...I'd hate to see what these people would do if they didn't love me...._oy!_


----------



## Sarah

Hope you toke it like a man and didn't wimper to much..... http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001 

 





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> you will all be _extremely _happy to know that I did indeed recieve my birthday spankings to much dismay....and along with those...a few choice individuals saw to it that my Honda had three cans of Silly String let loose upon it...I'd hate to see what these people would do if they didn't love me...._oy!_


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you will all be _extremely _happy to know that I did indeed recieve my birthday spankings to much dismay....and along with those...a few choice individuals saw to it that my Honda had three cans of Silly String let loose upon it...I'd hate to see what these people would do if they didn't love me...._oy!_




Hum, i wonder whom those individuals are  :idunno:  :ultracool .....tis was so much fun though, i was tempted to get more cause i thought it needed it...teehee...need tess to put up the pics from it...and yes we all piled on him and we all at some point got our birthday wackings in...yippy for us  artyon:


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hope you toke it like a man and didn't wimper to much.....


yes...running and evading, just like a man would.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...running and evading, just like a man would.


that he did...who would have thunk he could run that quick...they were just a couple little wackings  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers*
Oh I got in about 10 good spanks on Chad whilst in the gym... then a goodly few outside.. and the Full 21 whilst he was being held captive.. though my hand is worse for the whacks.. spanking through metal bars... *No comment*

I'll get the pics up later today *snickers*


----------



## jfarnsworth

Did anyone give him a kick in the pants for me?


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh most definitely Jason~!!  That was the first thing I did *proud look*
Poor Chad was fending me off all night ~!!!
*wicked grin*


----------



## jfarnsworth

Excellent.

I knew there were more than 1 reason why I liked you!   :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

what is this fascination with me getting beaten....:idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess

*Points to my title*


----------



## Chronuss

it's not there anymore.


----------



## KenpoTess

In my signature ya beast..


----------



## Cryozombie

*Happy Birthday CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman & AaronLucia*


----------



## Gin-Gin

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman & AaronLucia*


I second that--hope all of you are out celebrating!!!
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Yes indeed.. I hope all of you have the bestest one yet 

Happy Group Birthdays~!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, D. Cobb!
Hope you enjoy your last year of being a "thirtysomething." (I'm one too)    But I agree with the saying, "you're only as old as you feel." :ultracool   

artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Adam~! Happy Birthday ~!!  I hope it's a Great one~! 

artyon:  artyon: 
   Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday, 7*.  May the winds of change be kind, and not bring gray hair.


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Saitama Steve & 7starmantis!


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Drache & Silent Nightfall


----------



## CanuckMA

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman & AaronLucia*


Thank you. I feel every bit as old as I am  :ultracool


----------



## 7starmantis

Thanks guys, my birthday was great, I took my black level test the day before, so I was a little beat up, but it was a great birthday. I swore I wouldn't have anymore after 25 and here I am 27!! Wow.

7sm


----------



## KenpoGirl

Happy Belated Birthday to everyone

Chronuss sounds like you got some practise in evasion and defensive manovers.  
Hope your *** wasn't too tender after they were done.  

Dot


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, LadyDragon!  
artyon: 


Salute,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Darkmoon...hope your day is filled with everything you want!* artyon:    :boing2:  :supcool:  :ninja:  :wavey:  :cheers:


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Happy birthday......... me....... :idunno:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Wingman!*
artyon:


----------



## D_Brady

Happy Birthday GoldenDragon. Kenpo on  artyon:  artyon: 


Dan Brady


----------



## KenpoGirl

Yes, Happy Birthday Dennis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you have a wonderful day. 

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons

Happy B-Day GD


----------



## jfarnsworth

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIGMAN!   :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Kato!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday GoldenDragon (and many, many more)!!!!*
artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  :boing2:  :wavey:  :cheers:


----------



## Cryozombie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE Goldendragon7, , and bluespacething


----------



## shesulsa

Wit and skill he brings to us
 We repay with all the fuss
 Ring the bells for all to hear
 Dragon marks another year!

 Happy Birthday, Mr. Conaster!!

 She-Sulsa


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday, GoldenDragon, and many more in Kenpo!  I hear its raining in Phoenix and 68°.  Must be like the sun in Minnesota! (but I like rain too)

Bluespacething, hope your day is great!  

TW


----------



## shesulsa

Sorry, Bluespacething - HB!!


----------



## Lisa

Happy birthday GoldenDragon and Bludespacething

Wishing you many many more


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Sorry--Happy Birthday, Bluespacething! *  Hope you're out celebrating! artyon:


----------



## cdhall

Happy Birthday, Mr. C.
artyon:

And where did "Kato" come from?
:idunno:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

cdhall said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Mr. C.
> artyon:
> 
> And where did "Kato" come from?
> :idunno:


Mr. C likes to do sneak attacks and if you've ever seen the Pink Panther movies there is a character Kato who likes to jump out and sneak attack the Pink Panther...so LOL you see if the nickname fits.... Doug next time you see Mr. C maybe you can sneak up on him and attack him and tell him it's from me!  Hee hee hee!


----------



## Gin-Gin

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Mr. C likes to do sneak attacks and if you've ever seen the Pink Panther movies there is a character Kato who likes to jump out and sneak attack the Pink Panther...so LOL you see if the nickname fits.... Doug next time you see Mr. C maybe you can sneak up on him and attack him and tell him it's from me!  Hee hee hee!


*Great picture, MJ! *  :boing2:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Great picture, MJ! *:boing2:


Thanks Gin-Gin, and you can really see why he has that nickname now can't you? LOL


----------



## Goldendragon7

Wow....... thanks _*everyone*_!  So far today, I just have been teaching.  All this attention is wonderful... thanks again all!
*MJ*... well,........ you just wait!  :whip:

*Shesulsa*...
 Thanks for the words you posted
 About my wit and skill,
 I DO appreciate all the fuss
 The bells are ringing still.
 Yes, another year this Dragon lives
 Although he's growing slow
 But always will he teach and train...
 This Art we call ... "Kenpo"!!
 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *Shesulsa*...
> Thanks for the words you posted
> About my wit and skill,
> I DO appreciate all the fuss
> The bells are ringing still.
> Yes, another year this Dragon lives
> Although he's growing slow
> But always will he teach and train...
> This Art we call ... "Kenpo"!!
> :asian:


 
 SMOKIN', SIR!!  :asian:


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday, Mr. Conaster. :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *MJ*... well,........ you just wait! :whip:


  Bring it on Kato :uhyeah:!   Glad your day is going great!


----------



## Chronuss

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Mr. Conaster. :asian:


yes, happy b-day to the Golden one.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

happy birthday mr. c....hope it's a good one


----------



## Seig

HBD from me and Tess too!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, Kanjc!  artyon:


----------



## Aikikitty

Happy Birthday Llarion and Hollywood1340!!!   :asian: 

Robyn  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Felicitations to the birthday people!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Happy b-day to everyone, I've somehow missed this thread.

Georgia, happy b-day to your youngest!


----------



## someguy

Happy birthday to opal dragon


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated B-Day to Opal Dragon and Happy B-Days to asisensei and Jas!* artyon:  :ultracool  :boing2:  :knight:  :boing1:  :viking3:  :ninja:  :drink2tha  :wavey:  :cheers:  :karate:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Oops!* The other birthdays aren't until tomorrow--oh well, Happy Early Birthdays, guys/gals! :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday MisterMike!   artyon: Make it a good one! :cheers:


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday, MisterMike. Enjoy your 4 years worth of birthday present that you received today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







-Dan-


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday MisterMike.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday MisterMike! Hope it's a great one! 

artyon:


----------



## MisterMike

Hey everyone, just caught this thread. Thanks a bunch - it was a good day at home with the family. I got an early present this year and have planted a small japanese maple in the yard and had a great dinner tonight at my favorite Mexican restaurant.

Took me a minute on the 4 years present Dan, but I gotcha now. Must be that raspberry marguarita I had.   

My wife took a picture of me today out by the tree, so I'll try to get it up on the pictures thread soon.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MisterMike

As promised...birthday Jo practice


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, Zathras!
artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Wow MisterMike you are one cool looking Kempo dude!  You own that stick!!! :supcool: Thanks for sharing the pic!  

Doug happy, happy birthday! artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Happy birthday, Mr. Chapel. I'm sure that, like a fine wine, you grow better with age, but your cork just smells funkier (not sure what thatr means.,..don't ask).

Till the next arclight thang,

Dave


----------



## D_Brady

Happy Birthday Doug Hall have an awsome day. :ultracool  artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday Doug! :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy birthday, Doug!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Doug--hope you're celebrating!!*
 :ultracool  artyon:  :asian:  :samurai:  :viking3:  :cheers:  :karate:  :boing2:  artyon:  :knight:  :ninja:  :drink2tha  :wavey:  :jediduel:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday Doug! :supcool: :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## mj-hi-yah

A little wabbit told me it was your birthday!!!  Eh, Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Dr. Chapel! * 
artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:   :supcool:  :samurai:  :cheers: 

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Dr. Chapel,
Happy birthday sir! :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Matt Stone, RanaHarmamelda, & Josh!*
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday to Matt Stone, RanaHarmamelda, & Josh!*
> artyon:


 What she said.


----------



## Vadim

Feliz Compleanos (Happy Birthday) to Josh, RanaHarmamelda, and Matt Stone.

  :cheers: 

-Vadim


----------



## Goldendragon7

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> A little wabbit told me it was your birthday!!!  Eh, Happy Birthday *Doc*!


 _*HolY S**T*_ ........... _58_*!!! * *WoW!!!!!!!!

 you're getting up there..... no wonder your posts don't make sense anymore ....... LOL {just kidding} hee hee

 Hope you have a happy one!!:asian:



*


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Drag'n! artyon: 


-Vadim


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Belated Birthday, Pervaz! artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie

HEY RUSTY...

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY (even tho MT is ahead, and your Bday is still several hours away).


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to 
ElArnisador, okinawagojuryu, JaeJahNim, TheRustyOne, & Patrick Skerry!*
artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday to
> ElArnisador, okinawagojuryu, JaeJahNim, TheRustyOne, & Patrick Skerry!*
> artyon:


 Yeah......... what she said!!!!

artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL! :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday to 
 ElArnisador, okinawagojuryu, JaeJahNim, TheRustyOne, & Patrick Skerry!*


----------



## KenpoTess

Hope you all Have a Most Wondrous Bday~!!

Happy Happy 

artyon:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Arnisdor, okinawagojuryu, Jae Jah Nim, The Rusty One, and Patrick Skerry! artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Dan~!  I hope it's a Great one 

Enjoy~!!

~Me


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday, SM SuperDan Anderson!  May all of your days begin with a smile, end with a snuggle, and be filled with kindness and tasty things like cheez whiz and other tasty cheese items. :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, SM SuperDan Anderson!  May all of your days begin with a smile, end with a snuggle, and be filled with kindness and tasty things like cheez whiz and other tasty cheese items. :ultracool


What he said.  artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Dan Anderson!!!  A squirt of cheese whiz from me too! artyon:


----------



## Dan Anderson

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
I came to this thread to announce my birthday with a song and I see you all have gotten here before me.  I'm very tickled.  Thank you all very, very much.

_Heppy burpsday to me
Heppy burpsday to me
I am one year shy of
age fifty three._

You all may sing along if you wish.

thanks again,
Dan

PS - the new Modern Arnis book is gong to be a great one.  Look on the website for details and a holiday special.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> _Heppy burpsday to me_
> _Heppy burpsday to me_
> _I am one year shy of_
> _age fifty three._
> 
> You all may sing along if you wish.


 Heppy :burp: :burp: sday to you Heppy :burp: :burp:sday to you Heppy :burp: :burp: sday dear Dan!  You don't look 52!!!!:lol:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Mr. Anderson!

 Topped with Cheeze Whiz and udder stuff.


----------



## Dan Anderson

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Heppy :burp: :burp: sday to you Heppy :burp: :burp:sday to you Heppy :burp: :burp: sday dear Dan!  You don't look 52!!!!:lol:


Thanky, darlin'

Dan

PS - Shesulsa - Thank you too & here's one more to add: "Some days are better than others." Robert Fripp  :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday Mr. Anderson! :asian:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Shu2jack! :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, Shu2jack--have fun! :cheers:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Bill and Rick both 36 are you guys MA twins?  Happy happy birthday birthday!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Rick Smith & Bill Wade! :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday guys! :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade

Huge Thank You to all the emails and PM about my birthday.  
Thanks
Rick


----------



## KenpoTess

Hope it's been a good one so far Rick 

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday Rick and Bill.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to Northstorm!  (and belated HB to Bill & Rick!)
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy birthday Northstorm!artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, DRMiller!  :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

Everyone Please take time to wish Shesulsa a great big


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


 Have one helluva great day!!


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY LADY....*​*have a fantastic day!*​ 



			
				Nalia said:
			
		

> Everyone Please take time to wish Shesulsa a great big
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
> 
> 
> Have one helluva great day!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Shesulsa ~ Happy Birthday Girlfriend!!! Put on your party hat and get down!


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Happy Birthday Georgia~!!! ENJOY~! 











*Hugs*

~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth

Why happy birthday SheSulsa!!!!

Whoooo whoooo


----------



## Goldendragon7

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Why happy birthday SheSulsa!!!!
> 
> Whoooo whoooo


 Douubblee ditto!!!!

 %-}


----------



## Cryozombie

*Happy Birthday SheSulsa!*


----------



## shesulsa

Aw shucks ...  thanks to each and every one of you!!  I enjoy being here!

*(((hugs)))*​


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Georgia!  I hope you have the day off like most of us, as a matter of fact. Shopping or dinner out today?  They call this black friday since the profit column goes in the black for retailers.  We enjoy having you here too!!!  TW


----------



## Aikikitty

, to Shesulsa & Fair Xchange!!!! 










Robyn


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday SheSulsa!  Have a wonderful year!!!!


Donna :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Happy Birthday Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Georgia!!! ​Hope you have a fantastic day and a wonderful year!​​

​​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Fair Xchange! Hope you have a great one!​​​​artyon:​


----------



## Ping898

Happy Birthday Georgia!!!  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Fair Xchange!artyon:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to shesulsa & Fair Xchange! artyon: 


-Vadim


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to SheSulsa (Georgia) & FairXchange!! *  (sorry I missed it, I was out of town & away from a computer on Friday--hope it was good!) artyon:  %-}  :viking3:  artyon: :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Kris~!! Enjoy~!!

I hope you have time to celebrate during Finals~!  BTW  - Knock em dead ~!! 

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Nightengale!  Have lots and lots of cake!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Nightingale! Hope you have a free falling awesome time! artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday Nightingale.
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NIGHTINGALE!!! artyon:artyon:
*
YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!*


----------



## Aikikitty

Happy Birthday Nightingale!!!!!!!!










Robyn


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEFS*​*DIRTY THIRTY AYE DEREK*​


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to KoshoBob, Les, and chefs. artyon: 
Also a belated Happy Birthday to Nightingale.
-Vadim


----------



## Gin-Gin

Vadim said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to KoshoBob, Les, and chefs.
> Also a belated Happy Birthday to Nightingale.


*Ditto!*
artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to KoshoBob, Les, and Chefs.​​~Have a Great One~​​artyon: artyon:​


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday to KoshoBob, Les, and Chefs.

 artyon: artyon:​[/QUOTE]


----------



## MA-Caver

Using my favorite card again... to all... and chocolate for Georgia :wink1:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday, Elizium!  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

MACaver said:
			
		

> Using my favorite card again... to all... and chocolate for Georgia :wink1:


 
 Yummy!!  Thanks, Ralph!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

MACaver said:
			
		

> Using my favorite card again... to all... and chocolate for Georgia :wink1:


Good cards, MACaver!  (especially the chocolate one...yummmmm)
:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Elizium!  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Ezilium and anyone else I may have missed.  I am really sorry if I have


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Elizium!  I'm sure Nalia didn't forget how to spell your name, these keys sometimes just have a life of their own!  

Hope your day is special!  TW


----------



## Dronak

I don't think I have my birthday displayed on web boards because they usually want a year to put an age with it.  But mine was yesterday.  And while I'm posting I guess I should wish a happy birthday to everyone else around here.


----------



## tmonis

Happy Birthday Dronak.


Mine is today. But I am old though.


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Dronak, lvwhitebir, tmonis, and gozanryu!

artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday to all!


----------



## Lisa

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Elizium! I'm sure Nalia didn't forget how to spell your name, these keys sometimes just have a life of their own!
> 
> Hope your day is special!  TW


 Sorry Elizium... sometimes I just don't notice my spelling mistakes 

 Happy birthday to everyone else too!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Dronak, lvwhitebir, tmonis, and gozanryu & Happy B-Day to expressdog01!* artyon:  :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to* Shinzu * and *KenpoKTI*!
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to *phlux, LabanB, & ThuNder_FoOt!*
artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday MJ and Angela!!!!  Have a great day and a wonderful year!artyon: artyon: 


Donna :ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday MJ and Angela!!!!  Have a great day and a wonderful year!artyon: artyon:
> 
> 
> Donna :ultracool


 Yeah............ :redeme::sadsong::anic::bow:opcorn:


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to YOU!
Happy Biiiiirthday dear MJ, 
Haaaaaapy Birthday tooooo yooouuuuuuuu!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

HAPPY BIRTHDAY - MJ!

artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happiest of birthdays to MJ and Angela!!*
artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :karate: :supcool:


----------



## Ping898

Happy Birthday MJ!!

:boing2:artyon: :boing2:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MJ!!!!  So you're what 22 now? :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MJ!!!! So you're what 22 now? :ultracool


Hee hee he wish I had some rep points left to give you!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hee hee he wish I had some rep points left to give you!




I knew you'd like that one....my mom keeps telling me i'm almost as old as she is...she still claims she's 27...for the last 14 yrs she's been telling me she was 27


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, TKDJoe! * artyon:


----------



## TKDJoe

Thank you very much Gin-Gin..


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday TKDJoe!   Hope it was a good one! artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday TKD Joe!  Yay another TKD person, we need you!!! TW


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to TKDJoe! artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday to Ping!!  Have a great day! TW

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Yeah it's Ping's birthday!  Par-tay!!! artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Belated Birthday TKDJoe!!!!! Hope it was a great one!​
artyon: artyon:​
:asian:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Ping!!!!​​​​​​​​​​​​​​

(Big wishes in the Ladies B-Day Thread)


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to shane23ss and Ping898*!! artyon:  :asian:  artyon:


----------



## Ping898

Ty all!  I am trying to live it up  :supcool:


----------



## shane23ss

Happy Birthday to me today!artyon:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

happy birthday ping


----------



## mj-hi-yah

shane23ss said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to me today!artyon:


LOL Shane yes HBD to you!!!!!artyon:


----------



## shane23ss

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> LOL Shane yes HBD to you!!!!!artyon:


THANK YOU! :asian:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Shane & Ping! artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Shane and Ping


----------



## Ceicei

Happy Birthday Shane and Ping!

   - Ceicei


----------



## shane23ss

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ping898

Happy Birthday SHANE!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Shane,  Hope you had a great day!  TW


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday RachelK~!! Enjoy

artyon:  artyon: 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa

Happy belated birthday to Shane and happy birthday to Rachel K!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to RachelK!artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Tomorrow will be a busy day for me so I don't want to miss the big event!   

Happy Birthday MACaver! You are one of my favorite Martial Talk personalities so here's a birthday smooch for you:


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday, MACaver!  Enjoy you being here too!  In our family, its more like birthday w-e-e-k  so its going to be a celebration all week just for you, hehe  TW artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Flatlander

I, as well, would like to ensure that my well wishings get posted, in case I'm unable to do so tomorrow.

Happy Birthday, Ralph.  As you cross another signpost on the highway of life, take a second to ask yourself, "is this fuel gauge accurate?"   

Jokes aside, may all go well for you today, and throughout the following year. :asian:

Dan


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Rachel K, shotman, & hkg--and Happy Early Birthday to MACaver!!* artyon: :supcool:  artyon:  :ultracool :karate::asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday MACaver! You are one of my favorite Martial Talk personalities so here's a birthday _*smooch *_for you:


 _*OMG !!!
*_

 Couldn't you _at least_ be of *age* for the smoochie......  Geezeeee o Peteeeeeeeee


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, Ralphie Boy! 

Happy Birthday, ya big lug! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> _*OMG !!!*_
> 
> 
> Couldn't you _at least_ be of *age* for the smoochie...... Geezeeee o Peteeeeeeeee


Hey-ya:xtrmshock LOL I'm a married woman! You are giving my smooch a whole new meaning! You are making it this :ladysman: when I meant that ! *That one will have to be from you!*


----------



## Lisa

artyon: artyon: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RALPH!!!!

artyon: artyon: 

Wishing you a great day!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday MACaver!



Have an extra special day and a most spectacular year!





Donna


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC*​*Hope you get lots and lots of cool pressie's*​


----------



## MA-Caver

Lion: "Oh...oh, shucks, folks! I'm speechless!"


----------



## Ping898

Happy Happy Birthday MACaver!!artyon: 
artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

And you might have been in that cave too long this time...need to shave, speechless.   TW


----------



## Ceicei

I have to join the chorus here to wish you a happy birthday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I can't see you, a virtual hug will have to do! Guess what I've got for you!


----------



## MA-Caver

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I have to join the chorus here to wish you a happy birthday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I can't see you, a virtual hug will have to do! Guess what I've got for you!


Aww thanks... I do collect virtual bats so that'll be a keeper. 
As for the real hug well, how does this Thursday sound? (feeling better :wink1: ) 
The virtual one will last about that long. 



			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> And you might have been in that cave too long this time...need to shave, speechless.  TW



What? I thought big, hairy, smelly guys was a turn on? You know that manly sweat smell after a hard work out and a warm fuzzy chest.  Hmm.. well two out of three ain't bad is it??


----------



## KenpoTess

MACaver~! Happiest Birthday Yet~!

artyon:  :boing2: 

I hope you have a Super Day~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa

MACaver said:
			
		

> What? I thought big, hairy, smelly guys was a turn on? You know that manly sweat smell after a hard work out and a warm fuzzy chest. Hmm.. well two out of three ain't bad is it??


 eeewwww!:barf:


 *Nalia goes off holding her nose.  Shivers...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Gama! artyon: artyon: Eat the icing first!


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy BDay TESS!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy Birthday to you Tess!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

It's a PAR-TAY!  Guys put on your party duds...It's Tess' birthday!!!! Happy Birthday my friend!  Enjoy!artyon: artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Dont cha mean take OFF the party duds? 


Boy talk about sending mixed signals...


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Tess!  You rock!


----------



## jfarnsworth

*Happy Birthday, TESS!*

artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

MACaver said:
			
		

> Dont cha mean take OFF the party duds?
> 
> 
> Boy talk about sending mixed signals...


Here we go again! :whip:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

artyon: Happy Birthday Tess! Have an awesome year !!!!!! artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 


Donna


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Marginal!  Make it your best one yet!!artyon: artyon: !artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Tess!!! You Rock!!!​artyon: artyon: artyon:​​​​*Hope you have a fantastic day and a fantastic year!!!*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Marginal!!! Hope you have a great day!!!!​​​​​​:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:​​​​artyon:​​


----------



## KenpoTess

*Big Hugs~! Thanks all ~!  It's been a Great one ~!!

I hope all have a Safe Holiday~!!

Happy Twin Birthday Marginal~!  

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Marginal and Tess...caught the tail end of the day, hope you both had a wonderful day!!!  TW


----------



## Lisa

Happy birthday marginal and tess!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TESS* ...i know i'm late but hey i remembered


----------



## Kane

Yesterday (December 27th) was my birthday.

Happy Birthday to Tess and everyone else.


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks Kane  I hope you had a Great Birthday~!!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa

Kane said:
			
		

> Yesterday (December 27th) was my birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Tess and everyone else.


 Happy Belated Birthday Kane, Hope you had a nice one


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy (belated) Birthday Kane!!!!!​​​Hope you had a great day!​:ultracool​


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Kane said:
			
		

> Yesterday (December 27th) was my birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Tess and everyone else.


Woooo Hoooo Kane I hope you had a splenderific day!   Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday Week artyon:  to you!


----------



## shesulsa

Happy birthday Kane!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthdays to KenpoTess (our Queen), Marginal & Kane!! *   artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :karate: :cheers: :yinyang: :drink2tha :drinkbeer 
*Happy Birthday to Kenpo5th!! * :asian:  artyon: :karate: :cheers:  :boing2:  :drinkbeer :yinyang:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Kenpo5th! artyon: artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

:cheers: Happy Birthday Dan G! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy  Birthday, Dan G! *  :asian::supcool:  artyon: :karate: :cheers: :drink2tha


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Dan G and Kenpo5th.  artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Belated Birthday to Kane & Kenpo 5th!artyon: artyon: 


Happy Birthday to DanG!  Have a great year one and all!artyon: 

Donna


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy B-Day Samurai! artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oh my. I've missed alot. 

Happy Belated Birthday to Kenpo 5th and Dan G. ​And​Happy Birthday to Samurai!!!! ​​*Hope you all have/had a fantastic day!*​​artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Samurai! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthdays to ob2c, Waya_Adisi, and Samurai!* 
artyon:  :ultracool :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Oh my!  I've been remiss!

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAYS TO:

Marginal, Kenpo5th, Dan G, Samurai, ob2c, Waya_Adisi.

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to Arne!  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy  Birthday  donald!  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, terry1965!!*
 :asian: artyon: :supcool: artyon: :viking3: :ultracool :boing2:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday tdkgirl! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Cebu West, Karazempo, rattlerbrat, slhunt, & remorse!!* artyon:  :supcool: :cheers: artyon: 
and...
*Happy Birthday to Kenponet & tkdgirl!!* artyon: :ultracool:  artyon: :karate: :drink2tha


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday to all that I missed!  Hope you all have a great birthday.  Gee today must have been a great day to get born!  TW artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday!! artyon:  :cheers: 

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Jay!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Jay! And a Happy belated birthday to all of those I missed. Hope you all have/had a great one


----------



## Jade Tigress

Nalia said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Jay! And a Happy belated birthday to all of those I missed. Hope you all have/had a great one


 
Same Here. Happy Birthday to all!


artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Ditto!   Happiest of Birthdays to all I missed.

I'd also like to say :

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO MASTER KEN CORONA 

also

Happy Belated Birthday to my buddy Chris - too bad I can't PM the crap out of you!!

ENJOY, ALL!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Jay!  *  artyon:  %-}  :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to TAZ!*
artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Happy belated birthday to my buddy Chris - and way back in December, my husband and my teacher shared a birthday.  Best belated, all you burly, birthday and respectable men!  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to dosandojang and Sin! artyon:  :ultracool  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy 30th Birthday* *to karatekid1975!*
:karate: artyon: :karate:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday to dosandojang and Sin


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday to Karatekid1975!  You only turn 30 once, that is a good birthday!  Hope its a great one!  TW artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy birthday Karatekid1975!!!   artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday  to emortis9 and gic102!* artyon:  :ultracool  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy 30th to Mr. Alex!! artyon:  artyon: 

Mike


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to bscastro, MR.Alex, & KenpoChris!* :drink2tha 
artyon: :karate:  artyon: :asian:  :drinkbeer


----------



## Michael Billings

Happy, Happy!!!

 -Michael


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Ginsu!*
artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :karate: :asian: 

Sorry, Steve--I honestly didn't see it on the calendar on the 19th!


----------



## Lisa

artyon:

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL I HAVE MISSED!  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*​​​*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*​​​*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OULobo*​​​*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!*​​​artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

Sarah said:
			
		

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*​ ​ *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*​ ​ *HAPPY BIRTHDAY OULobo*​ ​ *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!*​ artyon:​


 What she said!  Have a good one


----------



## shesulsa

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..... idn't it cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute??????


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday OUlobo!! artyon:  :drinkbeer 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess

Hope it's the best yet Lobo~!!  Happy Happy ~! :boing1:  :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday indeed, wolfman.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to bahenlaura & OULobo!!* artyon:  :ultracool  artyon:  :asian: :cheers:

*Happy Birthday to Zepp, DarrenJew, lifewise, Ma_Kuiwu, & phlaw!!*
artyon: :asian: :drinkbeer :karate: :ninja:  :drink2tha


----------



## MJS

Happy B-Day Zepp, Darrenjew, ma_kuiwu, and phlaw!!

artyon:


----------



## phlaw

Mine was yesterday (jan 24th) now I am feeling old. 31, married, 2 kids...


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to D Brady!!!!! artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Belated Birthday to **Zepp, DarrenJew, lifewise, Ma_Kuiwu, & phlaw!!*
artyon:     


*Happy Birthday to* *D Brady*!!!!

artyon: 

Hope everyone has/had a great day


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Donna~!! Have a great day sweetie~!!


artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon: 
Big Hugs~!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenpo Mama!!!  Have a great day!!!!!!

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## pete

whoa, thanks for the reminder... just kiddin'!!!   happy birthday donna~


----------



## Ping898

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DONNA!!!~!!!!


artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Belated Birthday to D Brady  & Happy Birthday to Kenpo Mama!!  artyon: :asian:  artyon: :karate: :cheers:  %-}


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy Birthday Kenpo Mama 

Gin gin... you're so sweet to remember everyone... HUGS


----------



## Shodan

Happy Birthday KenpoMama!!

  Hope you have a very nice day and here's to a great new year of life!!
artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

MACaver said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Kenpo Mama
> Gin gin... you're so sweet to remember everyone... HUGS


Thanks MACaver--Hugs to you too!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Thanks so much to all my martial talk friends for remembering my birthday!!!!!  Feeling younger everyday!!!!  You guys and gals are the best!  (PS to pete - you so very funny!  Now  ~ where's my cake? - and it better not have more than 35 candles on it!!!!!)

Donna %-}


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Belated Birthday to D_Brady!!!

 Happy Birthday to the one, the only Kenpo Mama!!!  Donna, you RULE!  
 Oh ... and ... 35?  NO, honey, 29!!!

 HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

HAPPY
BIRTHDAY
KENPO MAMA!!!!

Have a great Day my Friend!!!!

 Love, Lisa ​


----------



## Sarah

Nalia said:
			
		

> HAPPY
> 
> BIRTHDAY
> KENPO MAMA!!!!
> 
> Have a great Day my Friend!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Lisa
> 
> ​
> 
> ​


Ill second that.....Hope all your birthday wishes come true!


----------



## Kempogeek

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! All the best to you Kenpo Mama and many, many happy returns! Best regards, Steve


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Happy Belated Birthday to D_Brady!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to the one, the only Kenpo Mama!!! Donna, you RULE!
> Oh ... and ... 35? NO, honey, 29!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!artyon:


Uh huh! Oh Yeah! That's Right! Give it up People! ​



Happy Birthday KENPO _MAMA_!!!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!!!!


artyon:  artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!!
* 
artyon:  artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Ping898

artyon:​*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHODAN AND DARKSOUL!!*​artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Chicago Green Dragon, Shodan, & Darksoul!* artyon: :asian:  artyon: :karate:  artyon:  :yinyang:  :drinkbeer


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​


----------



## Shodan

Thanks Everyone!!

Happy Birthday Darksoul and Chicago Green Dragon!!

A GREAT day to be born, no??!!

artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Shodan, oh my gosh you could have had the baby on your birthday!  Take it easy now, no venturing far...TW


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday to Chicago Green Dragon, Shodan, & Darksoul!* artyon: :asian: artyon: :karate: artyon: :yinyang: :drinkbeer


Like Gin-Gin said ... Happy Birthday Everyone!  Have an awesome day!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Darksoul

January 27th, I think Mozart was also born on this day...? My parents were going to stop after 2 kids, then my mother found out she was pregnant again. 25 years later, I'm still here. Happy birthday Shodan and Chicago Green Dragon!


A---)


----------



## Shodan

Indeed Darksoul- we share the day with Mozart........none of his musical talent rubbed off on me though......how about you?!!   :idunno:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Shodan, Green Dragon and Darksoul!!!!!​​​Hope you all have a GREAT day and a GREAT year!!!!​artyon:​:ultracool :asian:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to warriorsage and Olivia!* artyon: :karate:  opcorn:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to joyce, Mekugi, & Owwthathurt,showmeagian!*
artyon: :asian:  artyon: :karate: :cheers: :drink2tha


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday Joyce!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy 30th Birthday to Yossarian75!*
:drinkbeer  artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Brother John!  Hope you have a great day!  TW
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to all I have missed.  Hope you had a great day. artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Happy Brother John ~!  Enjoy Your Day~!

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*I hope you have a Very Happy Birthday, Brother John! *  artyon: :karate:  artyon: :cheers: artyon: :drinkbeer :supcool:

Your Kenpo Sister,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Belated B-Day to the ones that I missed yesterday, and Happy B-Day to you today Bro John!!! artyon:


----------



## Vadim

Happy Birthday to Brother John!artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Paul aka Tulisan~!! Enjoy~!!

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tulisan and Deadhand!!!  Enjoy your day!!!!

artyon:  artyon:  :cheers:  :cheers:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to areusafe, Tulisan, & deadhand31!* artyon: :drink2tha  artyon:  %-}  :supcool: :ninja:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

A Verry Happy Birthday to all those that I have missed in this thread. 


Whoot whoot!!!!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday to _areusafe_, _Tulisan_, & _deadhand31_!
artyon:   artyon:


----------



## Cruentus

Thanks!

 :ultracool


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to _areusafe_, _Tulisan_, & _deadhand31_!
artyon: artyon:

Hope you have many more


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Zujitsuka and Simoncurran!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Biggest Birthday Greetings to 


Zujitsuka 
and 
Simoncurran!

 artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to  Zujitsuka & SIMONCURRAN!* 
artyon:  %-} :cheers: :drinkbeer  :supcool:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Asangria!! artyon:


----------



## Simon Curran

Thank you all, next birthday I stop celebrating them... (30)


----------



## asangria

Thank you



			
				MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Asangria!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to SatansBarber!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday Satan's Barber.


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Satansbarber and all of those I missed.  Here's a piece of cake! TW


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Satansbarber!  Hope it is a good one


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bod!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to asangria, satansbarber & Bod!!* 
artyon:  %-} :cheers: opcorn: :ninja: :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mantasdaga!!!   artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, MantasDaga!*
artyon: :cheers: opcorn:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Bracket!*
artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bracket!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tmanifold!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kishoto and OZman!!!!   artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to tmanifold, kishoto,& OZman!!* artyon:  %-} :cheers: :drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday to John Bishop~!! Enjoy ~!

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to John Bishop  & Jason-Michael Chambers!!*
artyon: :cheers:  artyon: :drink2tha


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Zoran and Hardheadjarhead!

Also, Happy Birthday to those that I missed yesterday!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I heard that John Bishop is now so old, he can't fight! Let's get him! (you go first).


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to Zoran, hardheadjarhead, & ufukbircanozkan!!  artyon:  %-}  artyon: :karate: :cheers: artyon: :drink2tha  :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Hardheadjarhead happy birthday!  Hey how about you celebrate by breaking some more cee-ment with your head today! :boing1: :boing2: WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Hardheadjarhead! artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday HHJH!  May you have a terrific year full of health & happiness! 

artyon: artyon: 

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie

Blindside, Happy Bday!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Nalia and Blindside!!! artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Lamont~!!!
*Have the Best one Yet my Friend~!!

*Hugs*

~Tess

MT's being silly today so the colors and font size don't work for me 

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Have the best Birthday Lisa~!!
Enjoy and indulge *G*

Big Hugs~!!

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy, Happy Birthday to Nalia & Blindside!!* artyon:  %-}  artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: :cheers:  artyon: :karate: :drink2tha opcorn:


----------



## Ping898

artyon: ​Happy Birthday Nalia and Blindside!!!!​artyon: ​


----------



## shesulsa

CRAPOLA!!!  Power outage yesterday.  Why didn't I see this thread as newly-posted to?!?!?

*HARDHEADJARHEAD* and my dear, dear, *NALIA!!*​ 
_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  *_​ 
*YOU SO **TOTALLY ROCK!!!*​ *artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey your fontages and colors worked.. Mine don't.. Pouts


----------



## shesulsa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey your fontages and colors worked.. Mine don't.. Pouts


 Feel free to copy and paste mine, my queen.


----------



## Blindside

Thank you all!  I will do my best to enjoy it....  Fortunately for me, my birthday does not fall on a sparring night. 

Lamont


----------



## Chronuss

Happy B-Day Lamont!


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Lisa!!!!!  Have a most wonderful day!  And an awesome year!  You're the best!  Hugs!  Donnaartyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LIIIIISSSAA*
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOU*


----------



## Lisa

THank you everyone!  I am having a fabulous day!  You guys are so sweet!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Indyfighter!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday INDYFIGHTER!* artyon:  %-} :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday_* INDYFIGHTER!! *_ artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Patmunk, Mark Weiser, and Ozshen!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenmpoka and Chris from CT!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Andrew Green

Nalia said:
			
		

> THank you everyone!  I am having a fabulous day!  You guys are so sweet!


 Here she is having a wonderful time


----------



## Sarah

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Here she is having a wonderful time


Thanks Andrew, just what we were waiting for, the picture with the funny hat!


----------



## Lisa

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Here she is having a wonderful time


  You are so dead. :jedi1:


----------



## TigerWoman

Lisa, you should have known not to wear "the hat" in front of the camera, umm not defending Andrew...  go get 'em. But you look better than he did anyway--he was just so cootsy wootsy in his hat.  We'lll just have to keep posting that picture, right MJ????  TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Lisa, you should have known not to wear "the hat" in front of the camera, umm not defending Andrew... go get 'em. But you look better than he did anyway--he was just so cootsy wootsy in his hat. We'lll just have to keep posting that picture, right MJ???? TW


For this Special Birthday celebration everyone wants to wear their party hats!  *Happy Birthday Nalia!!!!  artyon: artyon: artyon: *


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenposikh!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to PatMunk, Mark Weiser, OzShen, Kenmpoka, Chris from CT, & Kenposikh!!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :cheers: artyon: opcorn: :drink2tha  artyon:

P.S. - Great picture of Nalia with the birthday hat; she is definitely "aged to perfection!" Hugs, Lisa!   [to MJ: glad you still have the B-Day pic of the GoldenDragon--it's a classic :lol:]


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Washington, Lincoln, Crazy Eddie, Kevin and Pete!  Happy birthday Pete you are in good company, so make it a good one! artyon: artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to Abraham Lincoln, George Washington, pete & DanRyunAndrew!!! artyon:  :asian:  %-}  :supcool:  artyon: :karate: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday to my partner in crime!!!!! I sure am getting a lot of mileage out of this one!!!!! In case you can't read it the age is 44!!!!!!! Who loves ya' baby??????


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday Pete!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETE!​​artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to my partner in crime!!!!! I sure am getting a lot of mileage out of this one!!!!! In case you can't read it the age is 44!!!!!!! Who loves ya' baby??????


Awwww--what a cutie!  Look how sweet & innocent Pete was!


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday-Kenpo Mama's other Half! Pete! Hey 44 is still young!  TW artyon:  artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

SIL LUM TIGERLADY whoo hooo Rocket Power Dance - It's ya birthday happy birthday...It's ya birthday, happy birthday!  "Cash for my birthday?...What are you my uncle?" LOLOLOL


----------



## Lisa

HAPPY
BIRTHDAY
SILUM TIGER LADY!!!!!!

HAVE A GREAT DAY SWEETIE!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Sarah

Nalia said:
			
		

> HAPPY
> 
> BIRTHDAY
> SILUM TIGER LADY!!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY SWEETIE!
> 
> artyon:artyon:
> ​



what she said......​​*HAVE A GREAT DAY*​*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Si Lum TigerLady!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:  :supcool: opcorn:
:cheers:  artyon:  :ultracool :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to SL tigerlady!!!! artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank you for the Birthday wishes everyone! I had a pretty good day then I come here and see this...now I've had a GREAT day! :asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Masterfinger, Shortay, and Shinkengata!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to masterfinger, Shortay, & Shinkengata!* artyon:  %-} :karate:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to DurangoKenpo!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to durangokenpo & Firona!! artyon:  :supcool: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to AvpKenpo and Hwoarang tkd!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to The Kai and Mountainsage! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bammx2, jibran and Andrew Evans!! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to Bammx2, jibran and Andrew Evans!!*_ artyon:


----------



## Bammx2

aw shucks, ma'am
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank y'all fer that!


----------



## The Kai

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to The Kai and Mountainsage! artyon:


Thanks 
another year, lets hope its a good one


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy, Happy Birthdays to: AvPKenpo, Hwoarang_tkd26, JodoryuCertifi, The Kai, MountainSage, kenpo2dabone, Andrew Evans, Bammx2, jibran, & ward_kenpo!!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:  %-}  artyon: :cheers: artyon:  :karate: :drinkbeer :drink2tha

Whew--hopefully I got everybody!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenpotex!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to kenpotex, Jyo Ko Nym, Joshua Powell, & Kenpo Tiger!!!  artyon:  %-}  :supcool:  :asian: :cheers: :karate:


----------



## Flatlander

Happy birthday, Kenpotex. :asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jukado1!!  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jdam76! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to CB2379, jukado1, jdam76, kempojack, & Bill Cogswell!!  artyon:  :asian: :cheers: opcorn:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kempojack and Bill Cogswell!!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Taimishu and Haumana2000, and Trainwreck! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAIMISHU!!  artyon:artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bujingodai!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to CMack11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kajurob!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Danjo!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dcence and Someguy!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to all the people I missed over the past few days!!!* artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:  :ultracool  :asian:  artyon: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha opcorn:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Since tomorrow is Mr. Parker's Birthday, I would like to wish an early Happy Birthday to the man who "lived well, laughed often and loved much; who gained the respect of intelligent men; the trust of pure women and the love of little children; who filled his niche and accomplished his task; who left the world better than he found it, whether by an improved poppy, a perfect poem, or a rescued soul; who never lacked appreciation of earth's brevity or failed to express it; who looked for the best in others, and had given them the best he had; whose life was an inspiration; whose memory is a benediction."**

*Happy  Birthday, Sir!!*
:asian:  artyon: :cheers:  artyon: opcorn:  artyon: :asian: :cheers: artyon: opcorn: 

:asian:









**Unknown poet quoted in Vol. 5 of _*Infinite Insights into Kenpo*_, p. 234.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to those that I have also missed over the past few days!!! artyon: 

Mike


----------



## TigerWoman

Ditto that!  Happy Birthday!  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Ohmygosh, I've missed so many.

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY to all!


----------



## Kane

*Happy Birthday to all the people I missed as well!!!*artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Triwahine! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to feintem!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to klif and bzarnett!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to jdolsenmau! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to jjmcc and  bignick!!!!!! artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, jjmcc and bignick!!!artyon:


----------



## bignick

thank you...


----------



## JDenz

Happy belated to ACE


----------



## Gin-Gin

A *very* Happy Birthday  to all those I've missed!!! artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Bignick, Ace, others...

I hope you have a very happy day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to lulflo and longshot!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Lulflo and longshot! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday, Lulflo and longshot! artyon:

 and happy belated birthday to all those I have missed!  Hope you all have/had a very good one.


----------



## lulflo

Thank you all very much...3:40am MJS, I guess the early bird gets the worm 

  And happy birthday to you Longshot, hope you don't have to work all day like me.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Lulflo and Longshot!* :supcool:  artyon:  :cheers: opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to RyuKyuBushi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday RyuKyuBushi!* artyon: :asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JD_Nelson!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday JD_Nelson!!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy birthday to my beautiful daughter, though she's not a member, Meghan (a.k.a. Trouble, alias SiriousTrubble).  She's 12!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

shesulsa, please let her know

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGHAN!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: 

from her mom's friends at MT.


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY 
BIRTHDAY
MEGHAN
artyon:artyon:

* *P.S.  ONE MORE YEAR UNTIL YOUR A TEENAGER, BUT DON'T TELLYOUR MOM, SHE ISN'T TAKING IT VERY WELL *​


----------



## Flatlander

Well, I don't know Meghan, but I'd like to wish her mom a Happy Birthday.  It's hers to celebrate too. :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to my beautiful daughter, though she's not a member, Meghan (a.k.a. Trouble, alias SiriousTrubble).  She's 12!


*Happy Birthday Meghan!!*   :ultracool artyon:  :supcool: opcorn:


----------



## shesulsa

Meghan says thank you all - you're sooo sweeet and YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!  (gee, I wonder where she got that from?)


----------



## MJS

I'm a little late, but...

Happy Birthday Meghan!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

MJS said:
			
		

> I'm a little late, but...
> 
> Happy Birthday Meghan!!! artyon:  artyon:


 Thank u! u Guys r nice.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Mary Jane!* artyon:  :ultracool :cheers: :drink2tha


----------



## theletch1

Happy birthday to all I've missed here of late.  Thirty lashes to me for not being more attentive! :whip:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mary Jane! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Fortis, Grubic, and True2Kenpo!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Fortis, Grubic, and True2Kenpo!!! * artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Ceicei

*Fortis, Grubic, and True2Kenpo, Happy Birthday to You!
*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to splice42!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Happy B-day, guys! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to splice42!!* :ultracool  artyon:  :supcool:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to dsp921, sammy3170, and Martial_Maniac !!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to dsp921, sammy3170, and Martial_Maniac  !!!  artyon:  %-} opcorn: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Happy birthday, ya'll!!  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Seigi, MCG, and Ash_MT!!!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Black Tiger Fist and Switch!

artyon:artyon:

 and Happy Birthday to all those I missed! 

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist, Kenpomanual, & switch!!  :supcool: artyon: :cheers:
and 
Happy Belated Birthday to Seigi, MCG, and Ash_MT!!* :supcool:  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist and switch!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday silat student!* artyon: %-} :samurai:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Silat Student!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Skitzo and bart!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Skitzo, bart, &  blackbeltedbeauty!* artyon: :cheers: :karate:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tgace!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Belated Birthday TGace!  Hope you had a great one!
artyon:artyon:


----------



## Tgace

If you are only as old as you act then according to my wife Im still a teenager...


----------



## Raewyn

Tgace said:
			
		

> If you are only as old as you act then according to my wife Im still a teenager...


 You are only as old as you feel, and you must be feeling pretty good!!!!


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM*​


----------



## shesulsa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM!!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to J Kidder, Shirt Ripper, AnimEdge, and rox!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to marshallbd, J Kidder, Shirt Ripper, AnimEdge, & rox!!!! artyon:  :asian:   :cheers: :drink2tha  :drinkbeer

and

Happy Belated Birthday to Tgace & Old Fat Kenpoka!!* :asian:  artyon: :cheers:  :drink2tha  :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to akja!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to akja!!!!!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to akja & Hwoarang!* artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Kirsty X! *  If you're of drinking age over there, have a pint for me!  artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kempogeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to K-miller and Limeydog!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday althaur!  artyon: :cheers:

and

Happy Belated Birthday to OnlyAnEgg, Kempogeek, K-miller  & Limeydog!!* 
artyon:  :asian: :cheers: opcorn: :karate:


----------



## MJS

Happy Brithday to anyone that I may have missed over the past few days!!!! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Feisty Mouse, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! artyon:

*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!*


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Feisty Mouse!!* artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Digger70chall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Digger70chall!* artyon: 
*Enjoy your twenties! *  :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday cyrus369!* artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ShadowKnight!!!!!  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday ShadowKnight!! * artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Radamateur and kid!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Emily Egan, Radamateur, & kid!! artyon: :cheers: opcorn:

and 

Happy Belated Birthday to mike c* artyon:


----------



## kid

Hey thanks guys.  On this day 23 years ago, i was born to my parents Mike and Jackie.  Without them bumping uglies i wouldn't be here.  pease out.


kid


----------



## Raewyn

Happy Birthday Kid.......


----------



## kid

Raisin said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Kid.......


thanks Raisin.  It's about time to go and celebrate.:drinkbeer, :drink2tha ,:cheers: ,:ladysman:, then something close to this:toilclaw: .


Kid


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Littledragon and Chizikunbo!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Kurohana, Littledragon, & Chizikunbo!!!* artyon: :karate: :asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tony!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Tony & Genin Andrew!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to thesensei, BushidoUK and Xequat!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Palusut!!!! artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Furtry!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to thesensei, BushidoUK, Xequat, & Palusut!! artyon:  :asian:  artyon: 

and 

Happy Birthday to Furtry!* artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Christopher Umbs, kenpo3631, Damian Mavis, and jfarnsworth!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Christopher Umbs, kenpo3631, Damian Mavis, & jfarnsworth!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :karate:  artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday Jason Farnsworth!!artyon:

 Happy Belated Birthday to Palusut!!artyon:

 Happy Belated Birthday to all other I missed.artyon:


----------



## theletch1

I'm such a bad boy! I've missed a bunch of B-days.  Happy "You survived another year" day to everyone I've missed lately. artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Satt!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Dean Whittle & Satt!! artyon: :cheers: opcorn:

and 

Happy Birthday to LordTigr99!* artyon:


----------



## Raewyn

happy birthday everyone!!!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to midnightninja!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to abcdefg & midnightninja!!* artyon: :ninja:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday All~!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Pittbull, ldgman1970, Yari and Galvatron!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Pittbull, ldgman1970, Yari, scottinomaha, & Galvatron!!!* artyon: :asian:  artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: :karate: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Aegis!!! artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday to all of our _Spring Babies!  artyon: artyon: artyon:_   At least where I live this is a nice time of year to have a birthday!  Have fun!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Aegis!* artyon: :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ginshun!!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ZKenpo!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to ginshun & GNews2Nite!! artyon:  :ultracool :cheers:

and 

Happy Birthday to ZKenpo!* artyon: :karate: :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

Birthday Mirth to all I missed! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to posiview and pesilat!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Posiview & pesilat!!* artyon: :samurai:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Gary Crawford!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Gary Crawford  & 8253!!* artyon:  %-}


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ciondk!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to MarioBro, LIONHEART,  & ciondk!!* artyon:  :ultracool  :cheers:


----------



## Gary Crawford

MJS and Gin Gin,Thanks!


----------



## jfarnsworth

If I"m not mistaken I think good 'ole Dr. Kenpo is having a birthday today. 

Now that's scary.

Happy birthday old man!  :uhyeah:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kembudo-Kai Kempoka and Sailor!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tsdclaflin!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Kembudo-Kai Kempoka, Sailor, tsdclaflin, Venomstrike, & Dr. Kenpo!!* artyon:  :asian: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Akashiro Tamaya and Spin!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Akashiro Tamaya  & Spin!!* artyon: :samurai:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> If I"m not mistaken I think good 'ole Dr. Kenpo is having a birthday today.
> 
> Now that's scary.
> 
> Happy birthday old man! :uhyeah:


Thanks, I'm still alive at 50, and kicking. Waiting for the "Goldendragon" to come out of hiding from California!


----------



## Michael Billings

I am a month behind you Ricardo.  Happy-Happy man.

 -Michael


----------



## Dr. Kenpo

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I am a month behind you Ricardo. Happy-Happy man.
> 
> -Michael


Thanks, same to you! So that means there are many other "Old Kenpo Dragons" lurking around?:uhyeah:


----------



## Raewyn

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> MJS and Gin Gin,Thanks!


 

Happy Belated birthday Gary!!!

and to everybody else who has had one since!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday David and Gin-Gin! artyon:artyon:


----------



## Kempogeek

Sending bright, sunny birthday wishes to Miss Gin-Gin (Ladies first) and Mr. Dave Simmons from a gloomy NW Indiana. Since I can't offer you both the wave (crappy webtv), I can only wish upon you smiles,       good health and a bright future! Continued success in your martial arts journey!! All the best, Steve


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Gin Gin~!!!
artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Dave ~! artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Thanks everyone!! :asian: :karate:

and 

Happy Birthday to Dave Simmons! * artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Fightback2 and heretic888!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday to those I missed! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to JadeDragon! artyon: 

and 

Happy Birthday to Fightback2, Miguel Angel Cordero, & heretic888!!* artyon: :cheers: opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ppko!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Ito-okita  & ppko--enjoy your twenties!* artyon: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to theletch1!!!!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Jeff  (aka "theletch1")!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday TerryC, JPR, & Pale Rider!* artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## Pale Rider

Thank you Gin-Gin....


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to TerryC, JPR and Pale Rider!!! artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Thank ya'll.  My 35th was my best one yet. :asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Seig!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday My Seig~!!   :boing2:  :boing2:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Hit Man!!!* :asian:  artyon:  :supcool:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to the Hitman!!!
 :mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5:
*_​


----------



## theletch1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEIG!! artyon:


----------



## Pale Rider

*I would like to also wish all of those that have (or will have) a birthday recently the best wishes they could hope for.

 Happy Birthday !!!!!


 And thanks to those who had wished that for mine.
*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEIG...Enjoy your all's trip.


----------



## MA-Caver

Sorry no hippo birdie cards for you ... too cutesy and hey I mean really from one guy to another... umm... no.

So 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY and Many More!! 
 :cheers: 


umm that's your beer to my mt. dew :wink2:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenpomachine and FUZZYJ692000!!!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday Jani.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy be-lated birthday Seig. Sorry I missed it yesterday.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

thanks for the birthday wishes mjs and farnsworth...i must say i'm having a really really good one....the parents got me a birthday/early graduation present....brand new car.  it's my first actual new one so i'm like a beam of bright light


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Driving New Car Birthday, Jani!!!  YOU ROCK!!!!!*
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Barrie!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Kenpomachine, AmericanKenpoChris, & FUZZYJ692000!!! artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: :cheers:

and 

Happy Birthday to Barrie & AHinnebusch!!* artyon: opcorn: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to doc clean!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to doc clean!* artyon: opcorn:

(Btw, I like your cheesy poofs avatar )


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Moogong and Corporal Hicks!!! artyon:


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Lol, cheers!


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy Birthday Nick! 

Enjoy a couple of cold ones for me (I don't drink anymore ...hic) :drinkbeer  :burp:  :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jeff HArris!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Moogong  & Corporal Hicks! artyon:  :ultracool 

and

Happy Birthday to Jeff HArris  & calmone!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Gemini and Hung Fa Moose!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Gemini, Hung Fa Moose, & WhiteRose!!* artyon: :cheers: opcorn: :drink2tha


----------



## Gemini

Thanks, guys. You're making 47 much easier....sigh.... :wink1:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to WhiteRose!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to qizmoduis and rainbows!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to dmdfromhamilton!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bill Lear and Turner!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Bill Lear

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Bill Lear and Turner!! artyon: artyon:


Thank you! Thank you very much.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rob Broad!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Bill Lear, Rob Broad, Zanzor & any others I've missed!!!* :asian:  artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## Rob Broad

Thank you


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Rob Broad!  Seems like yesterday of your last birthday! We are not getting older we are getting.....  TW


----------



## MisterMike

Here's to ya Rob!
 :drinkbeer


----------



## Rob Broad

Actually it was a special birthday, not only did I turn 37, it was also 25 years of training.  my students made it a very special night with a few select gifts(fishing lures, Elvis figurine for the dashboard a, couple bottles of ice cold coke, and lots of cold beer.  

Thank you to everyone here on MT that wished me a Happy Birthday, and a special thanks to my students.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to elder999!* artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to elder999!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Maltair and Tad!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Maltair, Tad, & Kim Dahl!!* artyon: :ultracool :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to LoneGunman324 !! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jaymeister!!! artyon:


----------



## Jaymeister

Thank you


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Gray Phoenix and  Jim Tindell!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to LoneGunman324 & Jaymeister!! artyon: :cheers:

and

Happy Birthday to Gray Phoenix  & Jim Tindell!!*artyon: :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to GRIM!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to JMP & GRIM!!* artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Klondike93, Sapper6 and Poggy!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Andy Cap!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Klondike93, Sapper6, Poggy, & Teh Tot!!!* artyon:  :ultracool  artyon: :cheers: (I know I posted this yesterday....guess there was a problem with my computer)
*and 

Happy B-Day to Andy Cap!* artyon: :drink2tha


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Nomad & vatis!!* artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Michael Billings and thekuntawman!!! artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday, Mr. Billings.   May all your sunrises be missed in lieu of a bit more sleep, except when waking up to go fishing.


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Mike!!! artyon:artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Mr. Billings!!!*​ artyon:  :asian:  artyon:  :supcool: :karate: :jediduel:  opcorn: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha

Oss,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to thekuntawman!* artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kokanut! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to kokanut & Sifu JBW!!* artyon:  %-}  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to vampyre_rat!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to vampyre_rat  & SMP!!* artyon:  -vampfeed- :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to DragonMind and TimBreuning!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to nhbmark1 and coc716!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to dubljay!! artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Flatlander

Happy Birthday, Josh!  21 in the US?  Yikes, that's a milestone.  Stay in bed today!!!!


----------



## dubljay

Thanks!  Had a sober 21st as I was visiting family and had to drive home (4 hrs).  Perhaps I will do some celebrating next weekend, but then again drinking is not that much of an appeal to me.  Thanks again.

 -Josh


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Matt Sipes,DragonMind, TimBreuning, nhbmark1, coc716, & dubljay!!!* artyon: :cheers:  artyon: opcorn: Hope they were good.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Flatlander!! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLATLANDER!!!*
*artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Flatlander

Thanks guys!  29, eh?


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy 29th Birthday to Flatlander & Dalum!!* artyon:  %-} :cheers:
_*Celebrate!*_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to jonah2!! artyon:


----------



## jonah2

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to jonah2!! artyon:


Thank you for the greeting - 36 today but still feel 26 (except first thing in the morning when I feel 86)

Cake anyone?

Jonah


----------



## Sarah

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! 29, eh?


OMG, 30 is not far off now   :boing2:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Christina!!! artyon:


----------



## Raewyn

Happy Birthday Sarah!!!!!!!



Just so you know that I never forgot!!!!  I hope someone else never forgot and the pressie arrived on time!!!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday Sarah!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Happy Birthday Sarah...that's a good age to stayyyyy....have a great one! TW
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Sarah

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Sarah...that's a good age to stayyyyy....have a great one! TW
> artyon: artyon:


Thanks guys, unfortunatly 28 hasnt done me any favours so far, Ive had a crap day  ... so thank you all for your birthday wishes


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to lonekimono10, Ceicei and Sarah!!! artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## lonekimono10

Thanks mike, i have to say ,,,,??? oh shoot i forgot what i was going to say?? i know its the age, what the hack do i have to look forward to now????


----------



## shesulsa

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> what the hack do i have to look forward to now????


 Well, now you get to meet new people everday! :lol2:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Hal Jordan!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Steamboat and iTsDaNNy!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Sarah, CeiCei, LoneKimono10,Steamboat, iTsDaNNy & all the others I missed over the weekend!!* artyon:  :ultracool :cheers: 
Hope they were good


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to B. D. Cooper!!! artyon:


----------



## B. D. Cooper

Thanks! Thirty six looks like it is going to be a banner year.

Benjamin Cooper


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy 36th Benjamin (aka B.D. Cooper)! * artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mariel Maeso!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to BostonÜberAlles!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Mariel Maeso!  artyon: 

and

Happy Birthday to BostonÜberAlles & MartialTalk!!* artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer  :supcool:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Hyaku, Dark Kenpo Lord, uglydawg, TallAdam85 and BrandiJo!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Hyaku , Dark Kenpo Lord  , uglydawg , TallAdam85 , & BrandiJo!!!* artyon: :cheers:  %-}


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Mighty Atom!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bushi jon!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Bushi jon & clapping tiger!* artyon:  :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to MartialMom!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Casey_Sutherland!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to PaulP and mj_lover !!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to MartialMom & Casey Southerland!! artyon: :cheers:

and

Happy Birthday to PaulP & mj_lover  !!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kennesten and Jeff Boler!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Kennesten, Jeff Boler  & spatulahunter!!!* artyon:  %-}  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to balintawakcebu!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to balintawakcebu & auxprix!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Early Birthday to kunoichi5972, Marcus Buonfiglio  , upnorthkyosa , spiderboy , tshawdowchaser & danyerudono !!!* artyon:  %-}  artyon: :asian: artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to the following people:

kunoichi5972, Marcus Buonfiglio, upnorthkyosa and spiderboy!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tshadowchaser!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thank you at 59 I still feel the need to travel, learn and practice. Istill enjoy getting on the floor and mixing it up with the young pups (those under 30)

The martial arts experence has been a wounderful part of my life and I look forward to many more years of learning


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Raisin, rmclain and, Raven!!! artyon:


----------



## Sarah

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAEWYN ! ! ! !*​


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Happy Birthday Raisin!!!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Raisin, rmclain, & Raven!!!* artyon:  %-}  artyon: :samurai: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Spookyfbi and matt_thomas!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Spookyfbi and matt_thomas!!* artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to deacondad, mantisfgtr, SHADOW, kilo and itokali!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to kwanjang, deacondad, mantisfgtr, SHADOW, kilo, & itokali!!!* artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dieter!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day More_Tunes_Dude & Dieter!!* artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to david r, Bakufu, & Katsu Jin Ken!!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon: opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Thesemindz!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kempojujutsu, kajukenpo_grl, jammy84!!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Ender, Kempojujutsu, kajukenpo_grl, jammy84 & all others I've missed!!* artyon: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Geezer, whalen and azodnem1!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Geezer, whalen, & azodnem1!!* artyon: :cheers: opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to 1Wolverine, Michael Stinson and cloak13!!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to 1Wolverine, Michael Stinson, & cloak13 !!!* artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to michaeledward and KenpoDave!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jmh7331 and WalkingthePath13578!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to baughman! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Jmh7331, Pelnupti, Mikey, GreatlyDisturbed, WalkingthePath13578, KenpoDave & michaeledward!!!* artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: 

and

*Happy Birthday to baughman!* artyon:


----------



## kenpochad

Have a great birthday


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mekosho!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Mekosho & brunopalma!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to DrBarber and XtremeJ_AKKI!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday DrBarber, CaffeineKing, & XtremeJ_AKKI!!!* artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Guro_Jeff & Master Reed!! artyon:  %-} 

and

Happy Birthday to raedyn & Gumdomaster!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Commuter! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Commuter!* artyon: 
Hope it was good!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Spaniard, Rmck, & last (but definitely not least) Bob Hubbard !!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Spaniard, Rmck and Bob Hubbard!! artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

*HAPPY DAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE BIG BOSS!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​ *HAVE A GREAT ONE, BOB!!

*​


----------



## Sarah

*TO THE LOVE OF MY LIFE*


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OUMOOSE*


----------



## shesulsa

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOSE!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_


----------



## Lisa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OUMOOSE!!!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to OUMoose and Carparelli!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## OUMoose

*waves*

Thank you!!!!!  

*pulls Sarah off to a private room*  be back in a minute... well... 30 seconds...


----------



## Gin-Gin

OUMoose said:
			
		

> *waves*
> Thank you!!!!!  *pulls Sarah off to a private room*  be back in a minute... well... 30 seconds...


Ok, you lovebirds! :inlove: 

Anyway, *Happy Birthday to Radhnoti  , chris...  , OUMoose (who's indisposed right now  ), & Carparelli!!* artyon: :cheers: opcorn:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Sigung86 & orestes!!* artyon:  artyon: Hope it was good!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons and DeLamar.J!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*WOO HOO RICH!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*_
_*artyon:artyon:artyon:*_​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Rich and DeLamar.J!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Raewyn

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!!!!!


artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Thanks everyone, just being old and all, it is really nice you put all those words in large script for me 

:lol:

Thanks


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Technopunk!! artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Technopunk!!!!!
artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Dude! You're old! HAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!  Ahem. 

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TECHNOPUNK!*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Xequat

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ceicei

Happy Birthday Technopunk!


----------



## Raewyn

Happy Birthday Technopunk!!!


----------



## Sarah

Happy Birthday John :ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to chinto01 and JanneM!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*A Very Happy Belated Birthday to Rich Parsons , Technopunk & everyone else I've missed!!* artyon:  %-} :cheers: :drink2tha :drinkbeer opcorn: Sorry I missed it guys--hope it was good. 

and 

*Happy Birthday to chinto01 and JanneM!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to fistlaw720! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Sifu Barry Cuda  , IAFigement , & fistlaw720!!* artyon:  :ultracool  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Drac, Billy Joe and TheEdge883!! artyon:


----------



## Simon Curran

Happy Birthday to my girlfriend even though she isn't a member...


----------



## TheEdge883

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Drac, Billy Joe and TheEdge883!! artyon:



Thank you very much


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Drac, Billy Joe, KenpoGirl, ABN, TheEdge883, stheiss01 & Shen Woo!!!* artyon: :cheers: artyon: :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Sigung LaBounty and Flashing Dagger!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*A Very Happy Birthday  to Sigung LaBounty!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:  :asian: 

and many more, Sir!​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Flashing Dagger!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Sigung LaBounty!  artyon: artyon:  Need someone to test that cookie for ya?


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Happy Birthday Flashing Dagger!  artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dave Stratton!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to Evo7 & Dave Stratton !!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Xequat

Yayyyy!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bdparsons and Imago Simia!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to bdparsons, Imago Simia, & MMAfighter!!* artyon:  %-} opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shogun and Suntail!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Shogun & Suntail!* :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Rich & streetwise!* artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ronin Moose and John Lacy!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to first123class!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JDenz!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Mick, first123class  , Samantha K, Arian37, Ronin Moose  & John Lacy!!  artyon: :cheers:

and 

Happy B-Day to JDenz & Daimon!!* :drinkbeer  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ian Kinder!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Grace, 3_Kicks, ra927 , & Ian Kinder !!* artyon: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JenniM and Kunoichi!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to  Greggers69! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to JenniM, Greggers69, & Kunoichi!!* artyon: opcorn:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Touch'O'Death!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat, shinbushi, AdrenalineJunky and Touch "O" Death!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to Kalicombat, shinbushi, & AdrenalineJunky!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## arnisador

Happy B-Day to all!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to KENPOJOE and RaysOnAwaV!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to KENPOJOE & RaysOnAwaV!!* artyon:  opcorn:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to don bohrer!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to don bohrer!* artyon: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## don bohrer

I'm the big four dot zero today! I'm training 4 days a week and feel pretty good about it. Thanks guys.

don (el paso)


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday! Life begins at 40, they say...


----------



## don bohrer

My dad told me when I hit 30 it was like a greased rail! All down hill! Dad always was the optimist. 


thanks 

don (el paso)


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Kalicombat, shinbushi, AdrenalineJunky and Touch "O" Death!! artyon: artyon:


Heck, even I forgot my b-day. . .you rule!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Fire Salmander!* artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday!

Do we have all 365 days of the year covered in birthdays by now? How about Leap Day?


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Fire Salamander! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bayakuru and cfr!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to bayakuru, DAM , & cfr!!* artyon: :cheers:  %-}


----------



## arnisador

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday to bayakuru, DAM , & cfr!!* artyon: :cheers: %-}


Happy Birthday all (but without the pirate?!?)!


----------



## Gin-Gin

arnisador said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday all (but without the pirate?!?)!


Aw, what's wrong with pirates?


----------



## arnisador

These kids deserve clowns for their birthday parties, not pirates!


----------



## Gin-Gin

arnisador said:
			
		

> These kids deserve clowns for their birthday parties, not pirates!


Ok, here's a clown for them...


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to FMA Brian!* artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to nlkenpo!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to nlkenpo , manofleisure , & Lion_Heart  !!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to cali_tkdbruin, stardust, mdthomp31, kroh and MikeMartial!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to white belt & riepjr!! artyon:  :ultracool 

and

Happy B-Day to cali_tkdbruin, stardust, mdthomp31, kroh, MikeMartial, & Jason L !!!* artyon:  :ultracool  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Big Happy Birthdays to MJS and YouAgain!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Sapper6

eat, drink, and be merry...


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Have a great birthday, Mike (MJS)!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:  :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to YouAgain!* artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Have a great birthday, Mike (MJS)!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon:  :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


 WHAT SHE SAID!!!  Happy birthday to a great mod!!


----------



## arnisador

Yes, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gemini

Happy Birthday, Mike. Tip a few for me. :cheers: 


(If ya don't drink, let me know. I'll handle it for ya). :wink1:


----------



## Gemini

Happy Birthday, Sean. At 16, you better not drink. I'll take care of it for you, too. :idea:


----------



## MJS

Thanks for all of the B-Day wishes from yesterday!! :ultracool 

And Happy Birthday to the ones today!

NYCRonin, kyushoT and Chronuss!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to NYCRonin, kyushoT , scfgabe, & Chronuss!!!* artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:  opcorn: :cheers:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to the lot of them! Seems like a popular day for being born.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to rddablack, CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman and Chris Holzman!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to rddablack, CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman , Chris Holzman , & AaronLucia!!!* artyon:  :asian:  artyon: :cheers: opcorn:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to Dpg, D.Cobb, & Remo!!* artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Saitama Steve and 7starmantis!!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY 7STARMANTIS!!!*_
_*artyon:artyon:*_​


----------



## Gemini

WOW! I can hardly out-do that, but Happy Birthday anyway. 
artyon:


----------



## 7starmantis

Heh, thanks guys! Thats really nice, I'm getting too old!!!

7sm


----------



## mantis

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Heh, thanks guys! Thats really nice, I'm getting too old!!!
> 
> 7sm


 happy birthday Sihing.
 I wish you a happier year next year
 i didnt know it's ur birthday, how could you tell?


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, 7starmantis!!*​artyon:  :supcool:  artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to GaryM & Saitama Steve!!* artyon:


----------



## Ceicei

*Happy Birthday, 7starmantis, **GaryM & Saitama Steve**!!*


----------



## arnisador

Ceicei said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday, 7starmantis, **GaryM & Saitama Steve**!!*


  Yes, happy birthday to all!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Master Dave, M F and samourai! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Ceicei

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Master Dave, M F and samourai! artyon:  artyon:


  Happy birthday, and may your wisdom increase with the years!
 
  - Ceicei


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to searcher!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*A Happy Belated One to Master Dave , M F , mbm82005 , samourai , & Choppp!! artyon:  :ultracool  artyon: 

and

Happy B-Day to TheProf, searcher & mstrwolfgang!!* artyon: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Fallen Ninja!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to flyingsidekick & Fallen Ninja!!!* artyon: :ninja: :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to LadyDragon!! artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to chris arena , LadyDragon , & Fraser !!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to kenposis, Mudge, & Manzyberranzan!!* artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa

I have been so bad not paying attention to this thread.

 Happy Birthday to everyone.  May this next year bring you much joy, health and happiness.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kenposis and Manzyberranzan!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Lisa said:
			
		

> I have been so bad not paying attention to this thread.


 Imagine!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Fletcher!! artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Fletcher, and Happy belated birthday to  kenposis and Manzyberranzan!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Fletcher!* artyon:  Enjoy your twenties while you've got'em! :cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Jabacca72!​*
artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday! Hey, I haven't seen him around in a while...on here, or when I'm in Buffalo!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day jaybacca72!*artyon:


----------



## D_Brady

Happy Birthday Jay


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jay!!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday kenpo black belt, Rick Manglinong, Storm88!*​
artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to kenpo black belt, Rick Manglinong, & Storm88!!*
artyon: :cheers:


----------



## arnisador

Lisa said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday kenpo black belt, Rick Manglinong, Storm88!*​



Happy Birthday to all, and a special shout-out to my friend Rick Manglinong!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kenpo black belt!!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday  Athos Antoniades and Harley Quinn!
​*artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday  Athos Antoniades and Harley Quinn!

artyon:

:cheers:
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Athos Antoniades & Harley Quinn !!artyon: :cheers:*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Athos Antoniades and Harley Quinn!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to  minionb and Darkmoon!!!!​
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to minionb and Darkmoon!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday, y'all!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to minionb and Darkmoon!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy, Happy B-Day to minionb & Darkmoon! artyon:  opcorn:*


----------



## arnisador

Yes, Happy Birthday to *minionb* and *Darkmoon*! I hope they notice all these birthday wishes!


----------



## theletch1

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, Happy Birthday to *minionb* and *Darkmoon*! I hope they notice all these birthday wishes!


Well, I'll add my wishes to everyone elses and maybe the extra kharma will get their attention.:uhyeah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday to Kounta, Wild Bill, Kmac and Samantha!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to 
Kounta, Wild Bill, Kmac 
and 
Sam!!!*​
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Kounta, 
Wild Bill, Kmac and Samantha!

:ultracool  :ultracool  :ultracool  :ultracool
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kounta, Wild Bill, Kmac and Samantha!!!!artyon:


----------



## Sam

:-d arnt you all sweet.

I got one of these: (its a nano, 500 songs)


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday to Kounta, 
 Wild Bill, Kmac and Samantha!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Kounta, Wild Bill, Kmac & Sam!!artyon: :cheers: opcorn:*


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday Kounta, Wild Bill, Kmac, and Samantha!!

Hey, Sam, that's a cool little gift ya got there. My sister-in-law got one and loves it. Sweet!


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to *kounta*, *Wild Bill*, *Kac*, and *Samantha*!

(...and to _me_, though that fact is not in the system.)


----------



## arnisador

Samantha said:
			
		

> I got one of these: (its a nano, 500 songs)


 
I'm getting things to go with my Nano--another set of headphones, protective case, armband, that sort of thing. I like it. Still, I'm going to replace my PDA in a few months and it'll likely duplicate some of the functionality of the Nano.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday, Arnisador

:drinkbeer 

It's beer or Ovaltine, as you prefer.


----------



## Gin-Gin

arnisador said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to *kounta*, *Wild Bill*, *Kac*, and *Samantha*! (...and to _me_, though that fact is not in the system.)


*Happy Birthday to you too, Arnisador!* artyon: 

and, I'm sure you already know that you can put your birthdate in your profile if you wish, without the year


----------



## Navarre

Yes, happy Birthday to you too, Arnisador! Why are you hiding your birthday? Are you, like, a really smart 6 yr old or something?


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Arnisador!*
artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes, happy Birthday to you too, Arnisador! Why are you hiding your birthday? Are you, like, a really smart 6 yr old or something?


 
Alas, my age is now the answer to The Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.

Just being generally paranoid about releasing online info., I suppose. I doubt someone would scan this thread for data, but they might scan profiles for real names and birthdays. Who knows?


----------



## Navarre

Feh. My name is Michael Newell and I live at 7 Bellway Drive in Barboursville, WV. 

If some nutso is reading this, my favorite colors are crimson and silver. Please buy me some cool shoes for Christmas or buy me the Firefly series on dvd. Thanks!

And, what happens next year at 43? Are you Beyond The Ultimate?


----------



## theletch1

Man, you guys are soooo lucky that I can't upload voice files!!  I don't think ya'll could handle me singing happy birthday.  I'll be kind and just type it....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday

Shadowless_Kick 

And

Goldendragon7

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy, Happy to Shadowless_Kick and Goldendragon7!

Here's your cake!


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday 
Arnisador, Shadowless_Kick and Goldendragon7!!!!

artyon:
:cheers:

* arni - you don't have to put the birth year on your profile. ​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shadowless Kick, GD7 and Arnisador, whom I missed the other day!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY*
_*ARNISADOR!!*_​ artyon:artyon:artyon:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
_*GOLDENDRAGON7!!*_​ artyon:artyon:artyon:
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
_*Shadowless_Kick!!*_​ artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## theletch1

Wow, ya'll survived another year!  Congratulations!  Happy birthday.


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to *Shadowless_Kick* and *Goldendragon7*!

And thanks for the belated wishes to me!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*A Very Happy Birthday to GoldenDragon7!!!*
*artyon::asian:artyon:artyon::cheers:artyon:*​ 
Best Wishes, Sir!
*
Oss*,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Shadowless Kick! artyon:*


----------



## KenpoTess

artyon:

I hope it's the Best Birthday Yet Mr. C. ~!!
Enjoy


----------



## Lisa

Happy belated birthday to  Kanjc, Garuda and Hollywood1340

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN BIRTHDAY TO THE OPAL DRAGON!!!*​
Hope you have a frightfully good time! 

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Thanks to all for the Birthday wishes and a very happy birthday to all those around my birthday (you lucky scorpios you.... LOL)

Yes, I'm still here just not as vocal as I used to be..... guess I'm getting old... hee hee


----------



## shesulsa

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE OPAL DRAGON!!!*_

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Opal Dragon!!!!

artyon:artyon:

 Hope you're day is great!​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday Saturday: Kanjc!
artyon: 

Happy Birthday Sunday: Garuda & Hollywood1340!
:whip:  :whip:  :whip:  :whip:  :whip:  :whip: 

Happy Halloween Birthday: The Opal Dragon!
:sadsong: :sadsong: :tantrum: :tantrum: :tantrum: :sadsong: :sadsong:


----------



## theletch1

Happy Birthday to all of you.  Halloween birthday?  My grandad used to tell me I wasn't born...they found me in a cabbage patch.  I guess with a halloween b-day you were found in a pumpkin patch.  Have a good one, ya'll.


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, fine people!!


----------



## Aikikitty

_*Thank you!!!! *_











_Robyn*



*_


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to kanjc, Garuda, &  Hollywood1340!!*artyon: opcorn: artyon:

and

*Happy Birthday to The Opal Dragon! artyon: :cheers:*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to jbclinic, snowturtle, and DaileyC *

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Sam

DaileyC, jbclinic, and snowturtle:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to DaileyC, jbclinic, and snowturtle!!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

It's Your Birthday!
artyon: 

DaileyC
:asian: 
jbclinic
:samurai: 
snowturtle​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday DaileyC, jbclinic, and snowturtle

:cheers:
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day DaileyC, jbclinic, & snowturtle!! artyon: :cheers: *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Jelik!​*
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jelik!!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday, Jelik
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Jelik!

artyon:
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Big 3-0 to Jelik!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## theletch1

Happy birthday, Jelik!!  Now that you're 30 it'll start taking longer to heal from doing things you should'nt have...the good news is you won't have to think so long to realize that you should'nt do it in the first place.


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday
Aqua4Ever!​*artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday
​ Aqua4Ever!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday
​ Aqua4Ever!​*_


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Aqua4ever! artyon:  opcorn:*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Myrmidon, Jdub1107, Paul B!!!*

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Aqua, Myrmidon, Jdub1107 and Paul B!!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to Myrmidon, Jdub1107, Paul B!!!*_​ 
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to Myrmidon, Jdub1107, & Paul B!! artyon: :cheers: artyon: *


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Aqua4ever
(that I missed, I think)
Myrmidon
Jdub1107
and
Paul B​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Myrmidon, Jdub1107 and Paul B!!!_​


----------



## arnisador

*Happy Birthday Myrmidon, Jdub1107, and Paul B!*


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to cdhall,*
*still learning, *
*& devante1977!!*
artyon:  :asian: :jediduel:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Happy, Joy Joy*
*to*
cdhall
still learning
&
devante1977
​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to 
cdhall
still learning
&
devante1977​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to cdhall,*
*still learning, *
*& devante1977*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to cdhall,
 still learning, 
 & devante1977

artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to *cdhall*, *still learning*, and *devante1977*!

I haven't seen *cdhall* around these parts in a while...he used to be quite active!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to cdhall, still learning, and devante1977!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

arnisador said:
			
		

> I haven't seen *cdhall* around these parts in a while...he used to be quite active!


 
I can tell ya...he's still here


----------



## arnisador

!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to swiftpete, RanaHarmamelda and Castle!!artyon:


----------



## cdhall

arnisador said:
			
		

> !!!


I don't get it either, unless he could look me up and see that I'm still a member or something.

But, in the words of one of Mr. Parker's highest-ranking students "Thank you, thank you very much."

Thank you all, it was nice of you to remember me. Special thanks to Gin-Gin. :ultracool


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to swiftpete, RanaHarmamelda and Castle!!*​
artyon: artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday to all that I've missed~!!

artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to swiftpete, RanaHarmamelda and Castle!!!

artyon:

:asian:
*​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday
swiftpete,
RanaHarmamelda,
and Castle!

artyon:artyon:artyon:


*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
swiftpete
RanaHarmamelda
and
Castle​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

cdhall said:
			
		

> I don't get it either, unless he could look me up and see that I'm still a member or something.
> 
> But, in the words of one of Mr. Parker's highest-ranking students "Thank you, thank you very much."
> 
> Thank you all, it was nice of you to remember me. Special thanks to Gin-Gin. :ultracool


 
No tricks.  You told me 'thank you'.  That means, simply, you're still here.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Well, any way you slice it, good to see you're still around!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to swiftpete, RanaHarmamelda, **Josh & Castle**!!! artyon: *:cheers:artyon:  ​


----------



## theletch1

Happy b-day to all of you and congratulations on surviving another year!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to  Ditton Monk and TKDKid!!!​*
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ditton Monk and TKDKid!!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Ditton Monk* and *TKDKid*!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Happy Joy Joy
To
Ditton Monk
and
TKDKid​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Ditton Monk & TKDKid!! artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday JKD_Silat, Old Dog, daimyo *​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday *
* Ditton Monk, TKDKid*
* AND*
* JKD_Silat, Old Dog, and daimyo*

* artyon:*


​ * 
*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Old Dog and daimyo!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to JKD_Silat, Old Dog, & daimyo!! artyon: :cheers:*


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to
Andrew Green 
aka Ninja Penguin!
 and
msaker 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:​


----------



## Andrew Green

Thank you :drink2tha


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday*_
*  Andrew Green *

*& msaker* _​*BIG TWO-FIVE, EH, ANDY??*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday, Andrew Green. We would spank ya but it's not a good idea to try and spank another MA... LOL.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Andrew Green!!!artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Happy b-day, Mr. Green!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
JKD Silat
Old Dog
and
daimyo

Also to
Andrew Green
and
msaker​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy, Happy Birthday to the Radioactive Ninja Penguin (aka Andrew Green) & msaker !! artyon: :cheers: *


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Navarre

*Happy Birthday, y'all !!!*


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday  Martin_Rice333! artyon:

*(we haven't seen you since August - hope you'll come back soon!)


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday  Martin_Rice333​*
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Martin Rice333 and Drag'n!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Drag'n!!​*
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday Drag'n!!​*
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Martin Rice333 and Drag'n!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## theletch1

Happy B-day Martin Rice333 and Drag'n


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Drag'n! artyon: *


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to slomokenpo and Pervaz!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to slomokenpo and Pervaz!!!

:cheers:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to slomokenpo and Pervaz!!*

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
*Martin Rice333,*
*Drag'n,*
*slomokenpo*
*Dancarambe*
and
*Pervaz*

*Always be a*:ninja: 

Never be a %-}​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to slomokenpo & Pervaz!!* artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday  Tetsusaiga!*

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Tetsusaiga!*
> 
> artyon: artyon:​


 
Ditto! We need a smilie for a BIRTHDAY SPANKING!


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday,  Tetsusaiga!


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday  Tetsusaiga!

artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Tetsusaiga!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tetsusaiga!!!artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Tetsusaiga!  :drinkbeer opcorn: *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday mwstout, SBDD, and Alana!


*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Day
to
mwstout
SBDD
and
Alana!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

oops.  Double post.


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Tetsusaiga,*

* mwstout, SBDD, and Alana!!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to mwstout, SBDD and Alana!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day mwstout, SBDD, & Alana!! *


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday *mwstout*, *SBDD* and *Alana*!


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy B-Day mwstout, SBDD, & Alana!! *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday 
Martial Tucker, 
Dan Anderson 
and joeyjones!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday *Martial Tucker*, *Dan Anderson* and *joeyjones*!

I can't believe that Mr. Anderson is finally 30!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*to
Martial Tucker 
Dan Anderson 
and*
*joeyjones!*

:whip: :whip: :whip:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker, Dan Anderson and joeyjones!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday 
Martial Tucker, Dan Anderson and joeyjones!!
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Martial Tucker, Dan Anderson & joeyjones!! *
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shu2jack!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Martial Tucker,Dan Anderson, joeyjones and Shu2jack!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker, JoeyJones, Dan Anderson, and Shu2Jack! Hope it's a great day!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Shu2jack! artyon:*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy B-Day Shu2jack!*
* artyon:*​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to Bill Smith, Rick Wade and Isrephael!
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bill Smith, Rick Wade and Isrephael!!artyon:


----------



## theletch1

Happy birthday all!!artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday Bill Smith, Rick Wade & Isrephael! :cheers: opcorn: artyon:
*


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Happy birthday to all I missed!  artyon:


----------



## Sarah

Happy Birthday Brandon.


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Brian and Tsunami870!

Whoot! Whoot!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## arnisador

Happy birthday, everyone!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Shu2jack
Bill Smith
Rick Wade
Isrephael
Brian
Tsunami870!!!!
:whip: 
Birthday spankings to you all!​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday
> to
> Shu2jack
> Bill Smith
> Rick Wade
> Isrephael
> Brian
> Tsunami870!!!!
> :whip:
> Birthday spankings to you all!​


 
Ditto! Happy birthday.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Brian and Tsunami870!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday
> to
> Shu2jack
> Bill Smith
> Rick Wade
> Isrephael
> Brian
> Tsunami870!!!!
> :whip:
> Birthday spankings to you all!​



What he said.


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Brian & Tsunami870!! *


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to 
jimmylean, Chuan Fa Sifu, and jlewin! 

Whoot! Whoot!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Chuan Fa Sifu!!!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday 
to 
jimmylean
Chuan Fa Sifu
and
jlewin! ​ 
:asian: :asian: :asian: 
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to 
 jimmylean
 Chuan Fa Sifu
 and
 jlewin!!!

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to 
 jimmylean, Chuan Fa Sifu, and jlewin*_​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday to 
Jimmylean, Chuan Fa Sifu, and Jlewin!

Hope you have an excellent day!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday  jimmylean, Chuan Fa Sifu, & jlewin!! 
*


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Jimmylean*, *Chuan Fa Sifu*, and *Jlewin*!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Northstorm!!!!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

arnisador said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, *Jimmylean*, *Chuan Fa Sifu*, and *Jlewin*!


 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Northstorm!!!!!artyon:


 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
northstorm!!!
_Go northstorm_
_It's your birfday..._
:boing2:  :boing2:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday
to
northstorm!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday northstorm!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday*
* to*
* northstorm!!!

:cheers:
*_​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day northstorm! artyon: *


----------



## Sarah

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday
> to
> northstorm!!!
> _Go northstorm_
> _It's your birfday..._
> :boing2:  :boing2:​


 
What they all said!  

Happy Birthday


----------



## Navarre

Today is Thanksgiving Day. It also happens to be my twins' birthday. They haven't signed up here as members yet but maybe in the spirit of the season I can get by with wishing them a happy birthday. So...

Happy Birthday, Paris and Xander !!!

Here are 2 pics of them.

Navarre's twins

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!


----------



## Lisa

OMG!  Navarre they are SOOOOOOO cute!

Happy Birthday Paris and Xander!

artyon:artyon:


​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday 
JMD, DRMiller, SwedishChef, and Ern-Dog!!

Whoot! Whoot!
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JMD, DRMiller and Ern-Dog!!artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *JMD*, *DRMiller* and *Ern-Dog*!


----------



## arnisador

Navarre said:
			
		

> Today is Thanksgiving Day. It also happens to be my twins' birthday. They haven't signed up here as members yet but maybe in the spirit of the season I can get by with wishing them a happy birthday. So...
> 
> Happy Birthday, Paris and Xander !!!
> 
> Here are 2 pics of them.
> 
> Navarre's twins!



How beautiful! You're very lucky. Happy Birthday to them.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oh my gosh Navarre! You're kids are too cute! You have much to be thankful for with those little darlings. 

Happy Birthday
 Paris and Xander !!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday, JMD, DRMiller and Ern-Dog!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Happy B-Day northstorm! artyon: *


 
Happy Birthday, Northstorm.

Gin-Gin, I LOVE your new avatar!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, JMD, DRMiller and Ern-Dog!!!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Karate Dad and Arnis_DeMano!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to 
Karate Dad 
and 
Arnis_DeMano!!

*artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Karate Dad* and *Arnis_DeMano*!


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, Karate Dad and Arnis_DeMano!!!

I wonder if there are any days in the year where we don't have at least one member celebrating a birthday? We should all get together and have a party.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to 
 Karate Dad 
​  and 
​  Arnis_DeMano!!

artyon:
​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to Karate Dad and Arnis_DeMano!!*_artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Shesula Happy Birthdayartyon: artyon: 
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Shesula Happy Birthdayartyon: artyon:
> Terry


 
It's HER birthday! Happy birthday, Shesulsa! You are one of Martial Talk's greatest assets. Have a good one.artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday, Karate Dad and Arnis_DeMano!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to shesulsa, digitalronin, BlackIce and Fair Xchange!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to digitalronin, BlackIce and Fair Xchange!!!​ 
artyon:artyon:

And a very extra Happy Hirthday to my dear friend Shesulsa!

You Rock and you look MAHVELOUS!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday Shesulsa!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:
:asian: :asian: :asian:
:cheers:
artyon:artyon:

_ Shesulsa, YOU ROCK!!!! Hope this is your best year ever!!! *hugs*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday 
digitalronin, BlackIce 
and Fair Xchange!!!

:cheers:


*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday 
digitalronin, BlackIce 
and Fair Xchange!!!*

:cheers:
Did not mean to forget anybody.
Terry


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, Digitalronin, BlackIce, and FairXchange!!


*********************
Happy Birthday, Shesulsa !!!!!!!

If I could make flowers bloom with but a thought, I would fill a room with such a gift.  I suspect, however, that flowers blossom already in the wake of your smile.

Wishing you the brightest of days,


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday *shesulsa*, *digitalronin*, *BlackIce* and *Fair Xchange*!


----------



## Pacificshore

Happy Birthday to all those born on this day, the 26th of November


----------



## Guro Harold

Happy Birthday, Shesula!!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

Y'all are too sweet! :inlove: Thank ye!!


----------



## Ceicei

Shesulsa, woot! Woot!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ceicei

Digitalronin, BlackIce, and FairXchange, may you enjoy your birthdays too!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Gin-Gin, I LOVE your new avatar!artyon:


Thanks! 

and 

*A Very Happy Belated Birthday to all I've missed!!*artyon:artyon: opcorn: :cheers:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, SheSulsa!!
*artyon:artyon:
:cheers:  :cheers:
artyon:artyon:
:asian: :asian:

Hope it was good, my friend. ​


----------



## Raewyn

Happy Birthday Shesula!!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday The Monk!

 artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to* The Monk! artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bustr!!!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
everyone
I missed over
the holiday!​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Bustr and Tirak!
*
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Gin-Gin

_*Happy Birthday to Bustr & Tirak!*
_​_
_


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, Bustr and Tirak !!! Hope it's a great day!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Bustr and Tirak!

Whoot! Par-Tay!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday Bustr and Tirak!**
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Seabrook and Sled Driver!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Seabrook and Sled Driver!!

artyon:
_​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday Seabrook & Sled Driver!!*
artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to Seabrook & Sled Driver!! *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy B-Day to Seabrook & Sled Driver!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## theletch1

*Happy B-day!!*
artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Kenpoblack and Repz!

artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _*Happy Birthday Seabrook & Sled Driver!!*_
> _artyon:artyon:artyon:_
> ​


 
(I see what you mean. White Rose as in White Rose. )

Happy Birthday all! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kenpoblack!!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to kenpoblack!!!*_artyon:​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Kenpoblack & Repz!!* artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, Don, skyguy, batonet, Fu Bag and Nightingale!!!!

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to all you
December Babies!!!​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to 
uskbinfo, Don, skyguy, batonet, Fu Bag and Nightingale!!!![​ 
artyon: artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday to all I've Missed and today's Birthday People~!! 

Enjoy ~!! artyon:


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday to all the December 1st folk! I'll wish a special Happy Birthday to Nightingale because I see you around here more often than the rest. I hope you have a wonderful day, Kris.

With so many members on the board, but not all of them active, are we often wishing happy birthday to ppl who have long since left the board, quit the art, and/or are have moved on to performing Thursday nights as a cross-dancing cabaret singer?


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, Don, skyguy, bayonet and Nightingale!!artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, Don, skyguy, batonet, Fu Bag & Nightingale!!! artyon: 

*


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *uskbinfo*, *Don*, *skyguy*, *bayonet*, *Fu Bag*, and *Nightingale*!


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday*_
_*uskbinfo, Don, skyguy, bayonet and Nightingale!!
*_artyon:artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday ave_turuta!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *ave_turuta*!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday_
_ ave_turuta!!!_

:asian: _  :asian:   :asian: _​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ave_turuta!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday ave_turuta!*_

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Birthday!  Birthday!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday ave_turuta! artyon: *

(& hurray for dancing babies! :lol: )


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Nanalo74 and jkdhit!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Nanalo74 and jkdhit!!*
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to Nanalo74 and jkdhit!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, to *Nanalo74* and *jkdhit*!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tmonis, Hazuki-san and Kenpo_man!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to tmonis, Hazuki-san and Kenpo_man!!
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to autumn1973!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday autumn1973!!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, Autumn1973!!! I hope you have a great day, Amy!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Autumn1973!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday autumn1973!!!*_​ 
_artyon: artyon: 
​_


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday autumn1973!!!
artyon:*artyon:​


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Yet Autumn 
artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *autumn1973*


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Autumn1973 & all the others I missed!! artyon: *


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Master Todd Millar!
artyon:
​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to Master Todd Millar! artyon:
*


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday Master Todd Miller
*_artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## autumn1973

Aww! Thanks for the Birthday wishes everybody!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy B-Day to Master Todd Millar!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*_​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

:asian: :asian: :asian: 
Happy Birthday
to
Master Todd Miller
:asian: :asian: :asian:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to sansoo!!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to sansoo!!
artyon:
*_​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, Sansoo!!


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Sansoo*!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Birthday, Birthday sanSOO
a-Birthday, Birthday, sanSOO​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday sansoo!!!
:cheers:

*​


----------



## Lisa

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Birthday, Birthday sanSOO
> a-Birthday, Birthday, sanSOO​



what he said and with all his excitement.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

heheh


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Kooka & Sansoo!!artyon:* :cheers:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to phlux and LabanB!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday phlux and LabanB!!!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *phlux* and *LabanB*!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday, *phlux* and *LabanB*!
artyon:
​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
phlux and LabanB

:ultracool :supcool: :asian: :asian: :supcool: :ultracool​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to phlux & LabanB!! *


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday IMAA and gordokumite!
artyon:
​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *IMAA* and *gordokumite*!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to IMAA and gordokumite!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday, **IMAA and **gordokumite!

:cheers:
*_​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
IMAA and gordokumite!

Yay for Birthdays!​


----------



## Lisa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMERICAN HKD AND KENPO CORY!!
artyon:

​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to American HKD and kenpo_cory!!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
AMERICAN HKD
AND
KENPO CORY
How many smacks?
:whip: :whip: :whip: ​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY
AMERICAN HKD
AND
**KENPO CORY!!!
*
artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Sarah

*Happy Birthday, have a great day *



			
				Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*_
> _*AMERICAN HKD*_
> _*AND*_
> _*KENPO CORY!!!*_
> 
> _artyon:artyon:_
> ​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to TimoS!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to TimoS!!!
artyon:artyon:

:cheers:
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:

*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hey, Hey Happy Birthday
to TimoS!!!
:flame: :jedi1:​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Celtic Dragon, TimoS and Just got wicked!
artyon:
​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Hey, Hey Happy Birthday
> to TimoS!!!
> :flame: :jedi1:​


 
And Celtic Dragon
and
Just Got Wicked!!!​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday Timos, Just Got Wicked, and Celtic Dragon!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy, Happy B-Day to all I've missed!! artyon: artyon: *


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy  Birthday Celtic Dragon
and
Just Got Wicked!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to 
PynangAhn, kenpoangel, kenpostart, kiteskrima 
and 
MJ-hi-yah!!!
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to mj-hi-yah, kenpoangel, kenpostart and KitEskrima!!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday to 
PynangAhn
kenpoangel
kenpostart
kiteskrima 
and 
MJ-hi-yah!

Here's a birthday haiku:​ 
On this, your birthday
I ate an orange; 'twas sliced
juice went ev'rywhere

​


----------



## Navarre

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> On this, your birthday
> I ate an orange; 'twas sliced
> juice went ev'rywhere


 
Now that's just weird.  lol

Happy Birthday to mj-hi-yah, kenpoangel, kenpostart and KitEskrima!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday MJ~!!!
Have a Fantabulous one artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happiest of days to MJ!artyon:*_


----------



## terryl965

MJ Happy Birthday 
terryartyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *PynangAhn*, *kenpoangel*, *kenpostart*, *kiteskrima*, and *MJ-hi-yah*!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to PynangAhn, kenpoangel, kenpostart, kiteskrima & MJ-hi-yah!!! artyon:  
*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday, *PynangAhn*, *kenpoangel*, *kenpostart*, *kiteskrima*, and *MJ-hi-yah*!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MJ...ENJOY IT!!!!artyon:


----------



## Gemini

Hey PynangAhn, kenpoangel, kenpostart, kiteskrima, and MJ.

phew, what a list. Harder than blowin' out the candles!
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL!!! artyon:*


----------



## mj-hi-yah

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Here's a birthday haiku:
> 
> On this, your birthday
> I ate an orange; 'twas sliced
> juice went ev'rywhere
> 
> ​


  WOW that's the most unusual birthday haiku I've ever gotten!  Uh... thanks I think! :lookie: Thanks to everyone for the b-day wishes!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> WOW that's the most unusual birthday haiku I've ever gotten! Uh... thanks I think! :lookie: Thanks to everyone for the b-day wishes!


 
Fruit notwithstanding,
Birthdays need some bright notice.
You are so welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Day
to
TKDJoe
uriahHeep
(_Stealin' when I shoulda been buyin'_)
and
wmlillie​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Day to
TKDJoe, uriahHeep and wmlillie
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to TKDJoe!artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Happy Birthday Ping~!!! Enjoy your day 
artyon:artyon:


----------



## Navarre

Happy birthday, Ping and Nickkorn!   (although with only 2 posts, Nick may never be here to see this message)


----------



## shesulsa

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PING!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Ping898
and
Nickkorn!!!!!
:supcool: :asian: :supcool:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*Ping898*
*and*
*Nickkorn!!!!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ping898!!artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day Ping898 & Nickkorn!! artyon: *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday BillPiper 
and 
RachelK!!!!
artyon:
*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to BillPiper and RachelK!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday BillPiper *_
_* and *_
_* RachelK!!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday BillPiper 
and 
RachelK!!!!
artyon:artyon:
*
​


----------



## theletch1

Happy Birthday!! You made it another year in one piece and THAT is something to be happy about.artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *BillPiper *and *RachelK*!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Pathaplanet!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Shotman and Jared Nichols!!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Oh, the birthdays I've missed!
Happy
to
BillPiper 
RachelK
Pathaplanet
Shotman
and
Jared Nichols!!!​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, Shotman and Jared Nichols!


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Shotman *and *Jared Nichols*!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday, **Shotman and **Jared Nichols!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday!  :drinkbeer :drink2tha :cheers:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Bmiksich!

And
Happy Yule 
To You All!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday
Bmiksich!

artyon:
_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*Bmiksich!*​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday Bmiksich!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to MA-Caver!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday MA-Caver!!!

WooHoo!

artyon:artyon:

:cheers:
Hope you have a fantastic day!
:asian:


*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Yay!!!
MA-Caver
is as old as me today!!!

Critter is not, though.

Happy Birthday to both!!!​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday 
MA-Caver 
and 
Critter!!
artyon:
​


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Ralph~!! I hope it's one of the best yet~!!


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *MA-Caver* and *Critter*!


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday to Critter and MA-Caver !!!


----------



## Gary Crawford

Happy Birthday MA Caver!!!!


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday 
MA-Caver 
and 
Critter!!*_
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## mj-hi-yah

*Happy Birthday MA-Caver and 
Critter!  artyon: *


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Gama!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Gama!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to Gama!!!
artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Gama*!


----------



## Navarre

*Happy Birthday, Gama!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tapps and Kamaria Annina!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to Tapps and Kamaria Annina!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Tapps and Kamaria Annina!!!

artyon:
​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Tapps *and *Kamaria Annina*!

What's happening, *Tapps*?


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday kenpoTess, 19 and counting, also Marginal and Masherdogartyon: 
Terry


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday 
Marginal
Masherdog 
and the 
Queen of Pain, 
KenpoTess!
artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *KenpoTess*, *Marginal*, and *Masherdog*!


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday
KenpoTess
Marginal
and
Masherdog!
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _*Happy Birthday*_
> _*KenpoTess*_
> _*Marginal*_
> _*and*_
> _*Masherdog!*_
> _*artyon:artyon:*_
> ​


 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to KenpoTess, masherdong and Marginal!!!!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday KenpoTess, masherdog, and Marginal!!!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Robert Carver, rutherford and Dancing Dragon!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to 
Robert Carver, rutherford and Dancing Dragon!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kane

Alas my birthday is today, Dec. 27

_*Happy birthday to*_ _KenpoTess, masherdog, and Marginal *and everyone else.*
_


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Robert Carver, rutherford, Dancing Dragon, and Kane!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Gama
Taps 
Kamaria Annina
Robbo
Redfang
Jesus
*KenpoTess*
Masherdong
Marginal
Robert Carver
rutherford
Hip-Hopkidoka
Dancing Dragon
(Sorry I was late with these)
:asian::asian::asian::asian::asian::asian::asian::asian::asian::asian:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
AldonAsher
sevenstarmantis
foolbae1228
verbatim19!!!!​Make A Wish!!​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday *7StarMantis*, Foolbae1228, Verbatim19, and AldonAsher!!!


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *7StarMantis*, *AldonAsher*, *Foolbae1228*, and *Verbatim19*!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday!
*7StarMantis*, *AldonAsher*, *Foolbae1228*, 
and *Verbatim19*!
artyon:
​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday and Farang Foolbae1228!
artyon:
*_
_*  Happy Birthday 7StarMantis!
artyon:
*_
_*Happy Birthday AldonAsher
artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dan G and everyone else that I missed over the past few days!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Dan G and Funabashi!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday!!!*
* 7StarMantis 
AldonAsher 
Foolbae1228
 Verbatim19
 Dan G  
Funabashi

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to Green Meanie (Denny) !!


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday to everyone on this day.artyon: artyon: 
Terry


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday 
green meanie, 
joshamy01, and kwon 17!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday *_
_* green meanie, *_
_* joshamy01, and kwon 17!!!

:cheers:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to green meanie, joshamy01 and kwon 17!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday 
Knpostks, 
Craig Coulter, 
Maddog 
and 
paint_pointman!!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Knpostrks, Craig Coulter and Maddog!!artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to those I missed!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to all 16 of our New year's Birthday Members!  (thinking maybe that is the forum default but just in case it really is your birthday  )



Happy Birthday today to Waya Adisi!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

arnisador said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to those I missed!


 
Same here.  

Happy Birthday!!!
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Samurai and Jeff604!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy, Happy Birthday to all I've missed!! *:asian: artyon: opcorn:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Gojogeezer, MikeM and Donald!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Navarre

Happy Birthday, guys !!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mike M and donald!!!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to terryl965!!!artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## Gemini

46! Oh, the horror! :xtrmshock

You're almost as old as me...:uhyeah:


almost. But not quit.


Happy Birthday, Sabumnim!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday terryl965!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday terryl965!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *terryl965*!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy belated Birthday Terryl965!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Magicelvis and remorse!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
terryl965
and
Everyone Else
I Missed!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Magicelvis and remorse!

:cheers:
*_​


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to Magicelvis and remorse!

and a belated Happy Birthday to Terryl965.

artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Yes, yes...Happy Birthdays all around!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday 
tkdgirl, bbbb and Riana!!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tkdgirl!!!!!!!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday *
> *tkdgirl, bbbb and Riana!!!*
> *artyon:*
> ​


 
artyon: artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday,  *tkdgirl*, *bbbb*, and *Riana*!


----------



## bluemtn

Happy birthday to bbbb and riana!artyon: 

And thanks!


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday tkdgirl, bbbb, and Riana!
artyon:


----------



## Henderson

H
A
P
P
Y

B
I
R
T
H
D
A
Y

:supcool:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday,  tkdgirl, bbbb, and Riana!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*_​


----------



## kenpo0324

Happy Birthday, *tkdgirl*, *bbbb*, and *Riana*!                                          artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
tkdgirl
bbbb
and
Riana!!!​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday ATBster and Neophyte!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to ATBster and Neophyte!!!


artyon: artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*ATBster*
*and*
*Neophyte!!!*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy B-Day to all!! artyon:


----------



## Navarre

*Happy Birthday, ATBster and Neophyte!!*


----------



## bluemtn

Happy Birthday ATGster and neophyte!artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
greek kenpo
and
TROGDOR!!!!!!!

:flame: 
:flame: 
:flame: 
:flame:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday ATBster, , Neophyte, greek kenpo
and
Trogdor!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday 
greek kenpo*
* and*
* Trogdor!!!*

_* artyon:*_​


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to greek kenpo and Trogdor!!!


artyon: artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *greek kenpo* and *Trogdor*!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday 
Handsword, Warrior-One.com 
and 
Jay Bell!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to Handsword, Warrior-One.com, and Jay Bell!!!

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Handsword*, *Jay Bell*, and *Warrior-One.com*!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy B-Day to** Handsword*, *Jay Bell*, *Warrior-One.com** 
& all I've missed!!*​


----------



## bluemtn

Happy birthday handsword, warrior-one.com, and anyone else I missed!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to all that I've missed over the past few days!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Jackal!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday To Jackal, and everyone I missed the last couple days!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday 40+TKD Lee and Always Training!
artyon:
​


----------



## terryl965

Ditto and to all that I have missedartyon: 
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday 40+TKD Lee and Always Training!
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## mj-hi-yah

*Happy Birthday 40+TKD Lee and Always Training!*
artyon:artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Jackal, 40+TKD Lee & Always Training!! *


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Sin, Always Training, Jackal, and 40+TKDLee!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Jackal, 40+TKD Lee & Always Training!! *

artyon:


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to Sin, Jackal, 40+TKD Lee, & Always Training!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Henderson

:cheers:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Sin!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ginsu and karatekid1975!!artyon:


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to Ginsu & karatekid1975!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Sin

Lisa said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Sin!*
> *artyon:*
> ​



Thank you...

I got to play poker with my Dad and his buddies...and I am pretty inexperinced at poker, so they were a good group to learn from...I did break even though...I bought 20 bucks worth of Chips, and I got 20 bucks back exactly when I cashed out...So it wasn't a bad night at all....

Lisa your one of my new best friends  ::adds Lisa to Buddy list::


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Sin, Ginsu & karatekid1975!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday ginsu and karatekid1975!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Belated Birthday to Sin!* (glad you had fun) artyon: 

and

*Happy Birthday to Ginsu & karatekid1975 !! artyon: *


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy belated birthday to Sin!!  Hope it was*__* good!
artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to parkerkarate!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday parkerkarate!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday parkerkarate!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to OULobo!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy birthday, OUlobo! artyon: *


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday OULobo!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday OULobo!*_
*artyon:*
​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *OULobo*!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Zepp and DarrenJew!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday Zepp and DarrenJew!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Zepp and DarrenJew!!!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to D_Brady!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to D_Brady and Everyone I missed.

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to D_Brady!!
artyon:*​


----------



## D_Brady

Cool thanks everyone


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Danny boy!!!  Happy, Happy Birthday! artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENPO MAMA!!
artyon:artyon:
YOU ROCK!*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Lisa said:
			
		

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENPO MAMA!!*
> *artyon:artyon:*
> *YOU ROCK!*​


 
AND roll.  All night long, Sweet Susie!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENPO MAMA!!

Woohoo!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenpo Mama!!!artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!  Had a great day!  artyon: artyon: 

Donna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday
Shodan
and
Darksoul!!!!​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday
Shodan and Darksoul!!!!
artyon:

*


----------



## green meanie

Happy Birthday to Shodan & Darksoul!!!​ 
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Shodan

Thanks guys- the big 33 this year........also celebrating 20 years in the Martial Arts!!  I started on my 13th birthday!!

 Sorry I missed yours Kenpo Mama!!  Hope it was Happy.......Another Baskin Robbins cake this year?

  ~Tara~


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Shodan said:
			
		

> Thanks guys- the big 33 this year........also celebrating 20 years in the Martial Arts!! I started on my 13th birthday!!
> 
> Sorry I missed yours Kenpo Mama!! Hope it was Happy.......Another Baskin Robbins cake this year?
> 
> ~Tara~


 
Happy Birthday to you too Tara!  Yep, went off the diet and indulged in some Baskin Robbins Ice Cream Cake!!!! Mmmmmmm!  Only 1 serving though!  (Now i hear the leftovers calling from my freezer!  ooooo so tempting!)  Congratulations on hitting the 20 year mark in your Martial arts training!  Have fun with the hubby & kids!  

Peace!

Donna artyon:


----------



## Darksoul

-Thanks everyone!!! Hit 26 years today. A birthday shared by Mozart and Lewis Carol, author of Alice in Wonderland. Though Mozart has us beat by many years...250 altogether. Just waiting to get out of work and hit the club, thats when the celebrating really gets going. I haven't been involved in the martial arts in a year now...but I'll get back there again. Hope everyone is well. And if you're bored, and on Myspace.com, look up my profile. The Tag-name is Empire. 

A---)


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!!! 

Sorry it's late but hope you both had a great day.

:asian:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey, joyce and JannaB!!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey, joyce and JannaB!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to *hong kong fooey*, *joyce*,and *JannaB*!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Belated Birthday to *
hong kong fooey*, *joyce*,and *JannaB*!
artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Shaolinwind!
artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Shao!!!!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shaolinwind!!artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday, *Shaolinwind*!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Brother John and Joe Doakes!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Brother John and Joe Doakes!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_Happy Birthday Brother John and Joe Doakes! artyon: 
_


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Tulisan, ed-swckf & deadhand31!! artyon: :cheers:

and

Happy Belated Birthday to Brother John, OULobo & anyone else I missed!!**artyon: :drink2tha
*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Tulisan, ed-swckf & deadhand31
and everyone I missed

artyon:artyon:


*​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to Tulisan, ed-swckf & deadhand31!!
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tulisan, ed-swckf and deadhand31!!artyon:


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to *Tulisan*, *ed-swckf*, and *deadhand31*!


----------



## ed-swckf

Happy Birthday to Tulisan, ed-swckf and deadhand31 - ooo, one of thems me!!!  This is the first time i've looked in this thread!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Zujitsuka and Simon Curran!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Zujitsuka and Simon Curran!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Zujitsuka and Simon Curran!
artyon:
*​


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday to all I missed!


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday asangria and jujusu indonesia!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday asangria and jujusu indonesia!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday satans.barber!
artyon:
​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to satansbarber & everyone I missed! artyon: *​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to uechidrew, as well as jujusu indonesia, whom I missed yesterday!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Belated Birthday uechidrew!
artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday BigDog!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to BigDog and All I've Missed!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Cog! 
artyon:
*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Birthday to all I've missed!! artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Cog!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kishoto, OZman and java man!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to kishoto, OZman and java man!!
artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy (belated) Birthday to kishoto, OZman and java man!!
**artyon:
*
*and*
*Happy Birthday to Chokemaster!!!
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:

*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Chokemaster!!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Chokemaster!!!​


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday
 hardheadjarhead and 
Eric Daniel
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to hardheadjarhead and Eric Daniel!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Blindside and Clint Strickland!!!!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Lisa!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:

:cheers:

artyon:artyon:

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:

Hope it's your best ever. Have a great day!!!
*​


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Lisa~!!! 
*BIG HUGS* Enjoy Your day Sweetie~!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## shesulsa

_*:ultracool artyon: :ultracool

:boing1:   HAPPY BIRTHDAY   :boing1:

*_ *TO MY DEAR, DEAR FRIEND

* _*:wavey:   LISA!!*       :wavey:

_* HAVE A SWINGIN' DAY,

 SWEETIE!!

:mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5::mp5:
*​


----------



## Lisa

AAAAAAWWW!  
​
You Ladies are just too much, ya know that!  Thanks for making the second anniversary of my 39th birthday so special! :ladysman:

And...

Happy Birthday Blindside and Clint Strickland!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Lisa, Blindside and Clint Strickland!!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Happy Birthday Lisa!
Hope you had a wonderful day!
Eat lots of cake (have a slice for me!)
artyon: artyon: 
Enjoy the coming year!  Hugs my friend!

Donna


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday Lisa! artyon:


----------



## bluemtn

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!!!!!

(And everyone else I missed- sorry).


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and INDYFIGHTER!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and INDYFIGHTER!!
artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Chris from CT!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Chris from CT!!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to Chris from CT!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Chris!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday kenposikh!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday kenposikh!!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kenposikh!!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday pete and Pab!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday pete and Pab!
:cheers:

*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Pete and Pab!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Pete and Pab!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Peaceful Tiger and Crysis!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy birthday Peaceful Tiger and Crysis!*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy birthday Peaceful Tiger and Crysis!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## KenpoTess

Happiest Birthday Pam~!!!
I hope you have a Superb one~!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happiest of Days, Pam!!!*_
_*Have a Moving Birthday*_
_*(heh heh heh)*_
artyon:artyon:
_*You rock!!*_​


----------



## Ping898

*:boing2::boing2:Happy Birthday SLTL!!!!! :boing2: :boing2: *​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to masterfinger, Shortay, Shinkengata and any others that I missed over the past few days!!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to masterfinger, Shortay, Shinkengata

artyon:
_​


----------



## Lisa

OMG!  How did I miss your birthday yesterday, Pam!

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY
SWEETIE!!!!!!!
artyon:artyon:
​



*bad Lisa...very very bad:whip:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:
			
		

> OMG! How did I miss your birthday yesterday, Pam!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY
> SWEETIE!!!!!!!
> artyon:artyon:
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *bad Lisa...very very bad:whip:


 
*Oh, my goodness! Happy late birthday Sil Lum Tiger Lady!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_*Happy Birthday to masterfinger, Shortay, Shinkengata*_


----------



## Lisa

_*Happy Birthday to masterfinger, Shortay, Shinkengata
artyon:
*_​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Kathyjo, AvPKenpo and Hwoarang_tkd26!*

artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kathyjo, AvPKenpo and Hwoarang_tkd26!!artyon:


----------



## Gemini

Happy Birthday Todd! 

Have one for me! :drinkbeer


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to The Kai and MountainSage!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to The Kai and MountainSage!!
artyon:*​ ​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday to The Kai and MountainSage!!
artyon:*artyon:​ ​


----------



## bluemtn

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOUNTAINSAGE!!!! artyon: *


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to The Kai and MountainSage!*


​artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

member.php?u=2733_*Happy Birthday to

Andrew Evans, Bammx2, redcdiver, and Mark Barlow!!!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Andrew Evans, Bammx2, redcdiver, and Mark Barlow!!!*

* artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Andrew Evans, Bammx2, redcdiver and Mark Barlow!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes and kenpotex!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes and kenpotex!!
artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes and kenpotex!!*
artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes , kenpotex, & everyone I missed!! *


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes and Kenpotex!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Miles, CB2379 and splazzatch!!artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Miles, CB2379 and splazzatch!!artyon:*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Miles, CB2379 and splazzatch!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Miles, CB2379 and splazzatch!*
*artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to jukado1!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to jukado1!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to jukado1!
artyon:*​


----------



## bluemtn

Happy Birthday, Jukado1!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Jukado!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

member.php?u=3880_Happy Birthday kempojack and Bill Cogswell!!!

artyon:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kempojack and Bill Cogswell!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Belated Birthday to kempojack and Bill Cogswell!!!artyon:​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_Happy Birthday kempojack and Bill Cogswell!!!_artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ScottUK!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to ScottUK!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to ScottUK & everyone I've missed!! artyon:  :cheers:*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday to ScottUK!!
artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to ScottUK!!
 artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to silat, Monyet Nakal, Bujingodai and CMack11!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to silat, Monyet Nakal, Bujingodai and CMack11!

artyon: *​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to silat, Monyet Nakal, Bujingodai and CMack11!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to silat, Monyet Nakal, Bujingodai and CMack11!!
*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jonathan Randall!!!artyon: :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

artyon:
_*Happy Birthday
Jonathan Randall*_
artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*artyon:

Happy Birthday to Jonathan Randall!

artyon:

Have a fantastic day!

:wavey::wavey::wavey:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Danjo!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy (Belated) Birthday to Jonathan Randall!!!
*So Sorry I missed it my friend. Hope you had a great day. 

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:



*__*Happy Birthday Danjo!
artyon:*_​


----------



## Ping898

I missed it too, but wanted to say it anyways

*Happy Birthday Jonathan Randall!*
artyon:
*Happy Birthday Danjo!*
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Danjo!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday, Danjo!

Happy Birthday Someguy!

Happy Birthday Davidflanagan13!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to someguy and davidflanagan13!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to someguy and davidflanagan13
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to someguy and davidflanagan13
 artyon:_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Ace and Schtankybampo!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ace and Schtankybampo!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to ace and Schtankybampo!*
artyon:


----------



## The MMA kid!

happy birthday to all!


----------



## Ping898

*Happy Birthday to ace and Schtankybampo!*
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Hapikidoisme!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Hapikidoisme!*
*artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to GuruJim1, CrushingFist, and Hapikidoisme!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to GuruJim1 and CrushingFist!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday GuruJim1 and Crushing Fist!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rich_Hale!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Rich_Hale!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Gin-Gin

Happy Belated Birthday to GuruJim1, Crushing Fist & everyone else I missed!! artyon:  :cheers:


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday, Mr. Hale! :asian: artyon: :asian:*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Mr. Hale (user Rich_Hale)!*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Rich_Hale!
artyon:
*​


----------



## HKphooey

Happy B-day Rich_hale!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bzarnett!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to bzarnett!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to bzarnett!*
artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

*Happy Birthday to bzarnett!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bignick!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to*

* bignick!!*

artyon:​


----------



## Ping898

*artyon:Happy Birthday to bignick!!*artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to*_

_* bignick!!
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
artyon:

Hope you have a GREAT day! 
*_​


----------



## shesulsa

artyon:artyon:artyon:

*Happy Birthday*
*Bignick!!!*
*artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## bignick

Aww...shucks...thanks guys...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday, BigNick!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to lulflo and longshot!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday lulflo 
and 
longshot!!!
artyon: *​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday lulflo 
and 
longshot*
*as well as everyone I missed*
*in the past 6 weeks!!!*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday lulflo *
* and *
* longshot!!!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## shesulsa

*Farang & Happy Birthday
lu**l**flo!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_*Happy Birthday lulflo *
*and *_
*longshot!*

*artyon: 


*


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy B-day to Longshot & lulfloartyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to RyuKyuBushi and 2004hemi!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to RyuKyuBushi and 2004hemi!!artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to RyuKyuBushi and 2004hemi!!
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*RyuKyuBushi and 2004hemi*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday **to*
*RyuKyuBushi and 2004hemi!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JD_Nelson and Kenpojujitsu3!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Happy B-day to JD_Nelson and Kenpojujitsu3


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy B-day to JD_Nelson and Kenpojujitsu3

artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday JD_Nelson and Kenpojujitsu3 
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_*Happy Birthday to JD_Nelson and Kenpojujitsu3!*_


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Mary Jane!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Mary Jane!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Happy
to
Jinenkan Bikenjutsu
and
Mary Jane!!!!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Yeti!!!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:


*​


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY YETI!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Yeti!!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Happy Late Birthday
to
Jinenkan Bikenjutsu
and
Mary Jane!!!!!

*Happy Birthday Yeti!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday True2Kenpo!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday True2Kenpo!

artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday True2Kenpo!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday True2Kenpo!!!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Kreth and splice42!!!*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Kreth and splice42!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kreth and splice42!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to MCG!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Belated Birthday to MCG and Soldierboy69!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Whoyou23!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Whoyou23!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Seigi and Ash_MT!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday to Seigi and Ash_MT!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Seigi and Ash_MT!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
_​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday Seigi and Ash_MT!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Seigi and Ash_MT!!!!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday ShaolinDave and Mr. Hnau!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday ShaolinDave and Mr. Hnau!*


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday mrhnau & shaolinDave !!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday ShaolinDave and Mr. Hnau!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to shaolinDave and mrhnau!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist!!

:asian: artyon::asian:
_​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to 
Black Tiger Fist​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday Silat Student!!!
artyon:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Silat Student!!!!!!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Silat Student!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Bart and Beauty in the Sai!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Bart and Beauty in the Sai!*
* artyon:*_​


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy Birthday Bart & Beauty in the Saiartyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy belated Birthday to Bart and Beauty in the sai!!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday kenpopr!!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to pnoy_kickfighter!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to pnoy_kickfighter!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to pnoy_kickfighter!*
artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to pnoy_kickfighter!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to pnoy_kickfighter!.....and anyone I've missed over the past few days.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Henderson and MikeGeo!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Hey!! You are a year older now!! Woohoo!!:drinkbeer 

Jeff


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Henderson and MikeGeo!!!*artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday Mike Geo!!!!! Forget that other guy.


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Henderson and MikeGeo!!! 

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Henderson and MikeGeo!
artyon:*​


----------



## Henderson

Thanks a lot to all of you!


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*Old Fat Kenpoka!!!!!*​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*Eldritch Knight!!!*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Eldrich Knight and Old Fat Kenpoka!
artyon:
*​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

:drinkbeer


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Eldrich Knight and Old Fat Kenpoka!*
* artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka and Eldritch Knight!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_*Happy Birthday Eldrich Knight and Old Fat Kenpoka!
*_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Steronius and Shirt Ripper!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Steronius and Shirt Ripper!!!

:asian:    :asian:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Steronius and Shirt Ripper!
artyon:*​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy B-Day Shirt and Sten


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday to Steronius and Shirt Ripper!!!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Akja and LB_Karateka!*


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday akja!!​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday LB Karateka!!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday LB Karateka!!!

artyon:
*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Flying Crane, and a belated Happy Birthday to Akja and LB Karateka!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday, Flying Crane!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Flying Crane!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday
 Flying Crane!!!
artyon:
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
:cheers:
*_​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Flying Crane
and
Everyone I've Missed Lately!​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday to Flying Crane!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday*_
_*(in advance) to*_
_*OnlyAnEgg!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Flying Crane

Thanks all!


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy Birthday Flying Crane!artyon:


----------



## beau_safken

*wooooooooooooooooottttttttttttt  Way To Go Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy B-day!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to carmstrong!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday (late) to Flying Crane, a great MT member!

Happy Birthday Carmstrong!*


----------



## Henderson

_*Happy Birthday Carmstrong!*_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Paul Borst, OnlyAnEgg, Kempogeek and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers!!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday to Paul Borst, Kempogeek and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers!
artyon:

and a very special 
Happy Birthday 
to 

*ONLYANEGG!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to.....Paul Borst, Kempogeek, Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers.​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to
*ONLYANEGG* !!!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Egg!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Yay!  Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to.....Paul Borst, Kempogeek, Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers.
artyon:
​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

And
Happy Birthday
to
Paul Borst, Kempogeek, Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers​


----------



## Jade Tigress

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EGG!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:

:cheers:
:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:
I wish you the very best today and all year!!!
​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to makoto-dojo!!!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to makoto-dojo!
artyon:*

​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to makoto-dojo!*
* artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to makoto-dojo!!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to makoto-dojo!*
artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

member.php?u=6920Happy Birthday to PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23, jumpbhusher, and althaur!!

artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to* *PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23, jumpbhusher, and althaur!!*
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23, jumpbusher and althaur!!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to...

PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23
jumpbusher
and
althaur!!!
artyon:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23
jumpbusher
and
althaur​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23, jumpbusher and althaur!*


----------



## Henderson

happy birthday to...... no one. :waah:


----------



## HKphooey

Henderson said:
			
		

> happy birthday to...... no one. :waah:


 
Happy Bithday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Digger70chall!!artyon:


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday to Digger70chall!!*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to Digger70chall!!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to
Swordlady
&
Southwell !!!​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to*
*Swordlady*
*&*
*Southwell !*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Swordlady and Southwell!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Swordlady

Thanks, guys!    And it is a lovely day in Philly to boot...


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Swordlady and Southwell!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to
 Swordlady
 &
 Southwell !!!

artyon:artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to RichK and kid!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to RichK and kid!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to RichK and kid!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy *Birthday RichK and Kid!
artyon:​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday RichK and Kid!!!*​


----------



## kid

Thank you all It was a wonderful Birthday.  My brother threw me around the room for awhile I ate some filet mignon, my 4 yr old niece sang happy birthday to me, and I went to the bar and had a few free drinks.  

kid


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Chizikunbo!!artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to Chizikunbo!!​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday to Chizikunbo!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Chizikunbo!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to Chizikunbo!!*_
* artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Chizikunbo!!*


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday, Tony !!!*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Tim Hartman, thesensei, BushidoUK and Xequat!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday Tim Hartman, thesensei, BushidoUK and Xequat!​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday Tim Hartman, thesensei, BushidoUK and Xequat!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Palusut and a belated Happy Birthday to those that I missed the past day!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Palusut!
artyon:
*​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday PALUSUT!!*
*artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday PALUSUT!!
artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Christopher Umbs, kenpo3631, 
Damian Mavis, jfarnsworth and sulsaPR!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday Christopher Umbs, kenpo3631, 
__ Damian Mavis, jfarnsworth and sulsaPR!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to mantis!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to mantis!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Mantis!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to mantis!!
artyon:*


----------



## Gemini

Happy Birthday, Mantis!

artyon:


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday, Mantis!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dean Whittle!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Dean Whittle!!*
artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Dean Whittle!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Dean Whittle!*
* artyon:*_​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday Dean Whittle!*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ldgman1970 and Yari!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to ldgman1970 and Yari!*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday ldgman1970 and Yari!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday ldgman1970 and Yari!!*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to Aegis!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Aegis!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Aegis!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday ginshun!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday, Ginshun!


----------



## Raewyn

Happy birthday Ginshun artyon:


----------



## mantis

> Happy Birthday to mantis!!artyon:


i would like to thank each and everyone of you
thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you....


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to ginshun!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to ginshun!!
artyon:
_​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to ginshun!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to crushing!!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to crushing!!artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Crushing.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday - have a great day!  Now get off the 'net and go celebrate!


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday to crushing!!!*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday crushing!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Crushing!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to gtlynch and Bluetone!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to gtlynch and Bluetone!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to gtlynch and Bluetone!!
artyon:
_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday gtlynch and Bluetone!!*
* artyon:*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday to gtlynch and Bluetone!​


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy birthday, Bluetone and gtlynch!!!  artyon:
*_


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday ciondk!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, CionDK!!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy birthday, CionDK!!!
artyon:_
​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday, CionDK!!!!​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kembudo-Kai Kempoka, Sailor, CivicMedic and CuongNhuka!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Kembudo-Kai Kempoka, Sailor, CivicMedic and CuongNhuka!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday
to 
Kembudo-Kai Kempoka,
Sailor,
CivicMedic,
 and CuongNhuka!!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday
to 
Kembudo-Kai Kempoka,
Sailor,
CivicMedic,
 and CuongNhuka!!!

artyon:
*


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Kembudo-Kai Kempoka, Sailor, CivicMedic, and CuongNhuka!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to slatter2008, tsdclaflin and RevIV!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday slatter2008, tsdclaflin and RevIV!!*

*artyon:*​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday 
to
slatter2008
tsdclaflin
RevIV!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to slatter2008, tsdclaflin and RevIV!!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to slatter2008, tsdclaflin and RevIV!!


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*to*

*Cujo*
*&*
*Akashiro Tamaya!*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_Happy Birthday, Cujo And_
_Akashiro Tamaya!_


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Cujo, Spin And
* _*Akashiro Tamaya!
artyon:*
_​


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday to all
Terry​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Cujo, Spin And*
 _*Akashiro Tamaya!

artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Cujo and Akashiro Tamaya!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Cujo and Akashiro Tamaya!!!  artyon:artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*Dave Simmons*
*and*
*Gin-Gin!!*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Gin-Gin and Dave Simmons!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*Dave Simmons*
*and*
*Gin-Gin!!

artyon:artyon:
*_


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Ping898

*Happy Birthday Dave Simmons *
*and Gin-Gin!*
artyon: ​


----------



## Henderson

Happy Birthday
to...
Grenadier
&
Xibalba !!​


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRENADIER 
AND XIBALBA!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Grenadier and Xibalba!!artyon:


----------



## Paul B

*ALLREET!! Happy Birthday Dave,Grenadier,GIN-GIN,and XiBalba!!*

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Grenadier and Xibalba!*

*Happy Late Birthday, Gin Gin and Dave Simmons!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday
to...
Grenadier
&
Xibalba !!

artyon:artyon:
*


----------



## Kacey

*member.php?u=6241Happy birthday, Grenadier and Xibalba!!!
*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Iklwa and JadeDragon!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

_Happy Birthday Iklwa and JadeDragon!_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Iklwa!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday *
*Iklwa*
*&*
*JadeDragon!*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday *
 *Iklwa*
 *&*
 *JadeDragon!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Rick J, UpNorthMum, heretic888 and DutchKenpo
artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*Rick J*
*UpNorthMum*
*heretic888*
*&*
*DutchKenpo!!!*
​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Happy Birthday
Rick J
UpNorthMum
heretic888
&
DutchKenpo!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rick J, UpNorthMum, heretic888 and DutchKenpo!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Rick J, UpNorthMum, heretic888 and DutchKenpo!!!

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:  :asian:

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy Birthday Rick J, UpNorthMum, heretic888 and DutchKenpo!!!*_


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*Rick J*
*UpNorthMum*
*DutchKenpo!*
*and*
*(in particular)*
*heretic888!!*
*(Here's a choice of cakes!  lol)*​


----------



## Makalakumu

Happy National Day of Slayer, er...666...ah, I mean your birthday, *UpNorthMum*.

Somehow, wife, you've gained the Satanic ability to read my mind...or maybe I really am...just that predicable.

:whip: 

-vampfeed- 

:angel: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## UpNorthMum

Ah, yes, dear, Satan has spoken directly to me and given me powers beyond your wildest imagination.  It was given to all of us with the birthday of 6/6/6 this year. :ultracool  Now go return the cook kit you bought YOURSELF for my birthday. lol

Thank you to everyone else!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

lol...you guys are funny!
:asian:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Ito-okita and ppko!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*Ito-okita*
*&*
*ppko!*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*Ito-okita*
*and*
*ppko!!!*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Ito-okita and ppko!!!!
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy birthday, Ito-okita and ppko!!!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ito-okita and ppko!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Marvin and theletch1!
artyon:
*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*Marvin,*
*theletch1,*
*Ito-okita*
*and*
*ppko!!!!!*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Marvin and theletch1!
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Marvin and theletch1!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*Marvin*
*and*
*theletch1!*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday JPR!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday JPR!*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, JPR!!!!


artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy birthday, JPR!!!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JPR!!artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Happy Birthday JPR!

artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday Master Jay  S. Penfil!!!_

artyon:

_And very Happy Birthday to Seig!!!_
_ :asian:  :asian:  :asian:_

_ artyon:artyon:_

_ :cheers:_
_ Thanks for all you do, hope you have a great day!!!_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Master Jay S. Penfil and Seig!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to *
*Master Jay S. Penfil
 and *
*Seig!!!!!!!!
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday, Mike.


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*to *
*Master Jay S. Penfil*
*&*
*Seig!*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to PBMaster, AmericanKenpoChris, john marat and FUZZYJ692000!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday PBMaster, AmericanKenpoChris, john marat and FUZZYJ692000!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*PBMaster,*
*AmericanKenpoChris,*
*john marat*
*and*
*FUZZYJ692000!!*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to 
PBMaster, AmericanKenpoChris, 
john marat and FUZZYJ692000!!
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to luigi_m_!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday luigi_m!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to luigi_m_!!!
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday luigi_m!*​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday*
*howlingmadsifu !!*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday*
*howlingmadsifu !!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to sandan!artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Happy birthday to allartyon: artyon: artyon: 
Terry


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday sandan!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday sandan!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## Henderson

*Happy Birthday sandan!*​


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

A few days late but better than never.  getting forgetful in my old age   thanks for the b-day wishes all.

And to everyone who's birthdays i've missed or probably going to miss.  May you all have a wonderful day :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to gtmazzeo!!!

artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to gtmazzeo!!artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Happy D-day to gtmazzeo!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday gtmazzeo!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to doc clean!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to doc clean!!
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday doc clean!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Explorer, brown city ninja, AndrewAu, Moogong and Corporal Hicks!!!!!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Explorer, brown city ninja, AndrewAu, Moogong and Corporal Hicks!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Explorer, brown city ninja, AndrewAu, Moogong and Corporal Hicks!!*
*artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jeff HArris!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Jeff HArris!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Jeff HArris!!*
* artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Gemini and Hung Fa Moose!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Hung Fa Moose

AND 

a *very* Happy Birthday to 

_Gemini!!!!_

artyon:artyon:

*Hope your day is great my friend 
*
:asian:  :asian:  :asian:

:cheers:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Hung Fa Moose!
artyon:*​


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS TO 

GEMINI

Our very own "twin"

Have a good one!..err..two!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Gemini

Thanks, all!  

My wife said she's trading me in on two 24 year olds, so if you're not busy later, I think I'm available....:shrug:

Remember, don't think used, think "Pre-owned".


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday*
*Gemini*
*and*
_*Hung Fa Moose!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthdaymember.php?u=6412 Gemini and Hung Fa Moose!!!!! artyon: ​


----------



## Lisa

Gemini said:
			
		

> Thanks, all!
> 
> My wife said she's trading me in on two 24 year olds, so if you're not busy later, I think I'm available....:shrug:
> 
> Remember, don't think used, think "Pre-owned".



Have a few miles on ya but still plenty of power under the hood? 

Are you house broken?


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:
			
		

> Have a few miles on ya but still plenty of power under the hood?
> 
> Are you house broken?



A better question is - are you house trained?  You know - trained to clean, cook, watch the kids...


----------



## Gemini

Lisa said:
			
		

> Have a few miles on ya but still plenty of power under the hood?


Of course...:supcool:  vrooommmm!!!!



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> Are you house broken?


That depends. Do you want me to be?  :lookie:



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> A better question is - are you house trained? You know -





			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> trained to clean,


 Absolutely! As a matter of fact, I'm so good at it, I was promoted to foreman. Now it's everybody else's job.



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> cook,


 Yep. Twice a year religiously.



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> watch the kids...


 Of course! Well, actually only if they're in front of the TV. But hey, they do that alot!

But on an otherwise kinda crappy birthday, thanks for reminding me I have friends. So here's to all of you! :cheers:


----------



## Ceicei

Happy Birthday Gemini!!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Mortenrasmussen!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Mortenrasmussen!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mortenrasmussen!!!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to qizmoduis and bcbernam777!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday qizmoduis and bcbernam777!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to qizmoduis
 and bcbernam777!!!
artyon:_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to CMS!!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday CMS!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday CMS!*
* artyon:*_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday CMS!!!! artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Gavin King, Bill Learn and Turner!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bill Lear and Turner!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Gavin King, Bill Learn and Turner!!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy Birthday 
Gavin King
Bill Lear
Turner!!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Rob Broad!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rob Broad!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Rob Broad!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy birthday Rob Broad!  artyon: 
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to elder999!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to elder999!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Belated Birthday elder999!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Maltair, Tad, cashwo and 
Kim Dahl!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Maltair, Tad and cashwo!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Maltair, Tad, cashwo and *
* Kim Dahl!*_
 *artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Brian Jones and scottcatchot!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Brian Jones and scottcatchot!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Brian Jones and scottcatchot!!*
* artyon:*_​


----------



## HKphooey

*Happy Birthday Brian Jones and scottcatchot!*

artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday haumana and HKphooey!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to haumana and HKphooey!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## stickarts

Happy Birthday HKPHOOHEY and Haumana!


----------



## Paul B

Alreeett!!!! Happy B-Day HKphooey and Haumana!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy B-Day HKphooey and Haumana!!

artyon:artyon:
:cheers:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Klondike93 and Sapper6!!
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Klondike93 and Sapper6!!
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Sapper6

Thanks for the B-day wishes...it was a GREAT day!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday Andy Cap!!!!

artyon:
_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Belated Birthday edgewater_05, Sapper6 and Klondike93!
artyon:

AND

Happy Birthday to Andy Capp!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Kosokun!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

member.php?u=8979Happy Birthday KhmerkwondoJaxFL and TaekwondoJaxFL

artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Michael Billings and PeteNerd!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Happy Birthday Michael Billings and PeteNerd!


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to PeteNerd 
and a 
Very Happy Birthday to 
Michael Billings!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## bluemtn

*A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PETENERD AND MICHAEL BILLINGS!*

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday kokanut!!!!

artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kokanut!!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to SMP!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday SMP!!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to SMP!!*
artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to coc716!
artyon:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to coc716 and any others I may have missed over the past few days!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday Coc716!!! artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Kenpobldr and dubljay!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenpobldr and dubljay!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey

Happy B-day to Kenpobldr and dubljay!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Kenpobldr and Dubljay!!!! 
 artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kenpobldr

Thank you all, and please remember to keep smiling!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Flatlander and Dalum!!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Glad to see Flatlander is still able at his age and happy birthday Dalum

Terry


artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Flatlander and Dalum!!!*

*artyon:*​


----------



## HKphooey

Happy B-day to Flatlander and Dalum! 

artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Flatlander 
and 
Dalum!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday
Flatlander *
* and *
* Dalum!*

* 
artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday Flatlander!!
artyon:artyon:
*_
_*Happy Birthday Dalum!
artyon:
*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mr.Rooster and jonah2!!
artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Raewyn

_*Happy Birthday Flatlander!!
artyon:artyon:
*_
_*Happy Birthday Dalum!
artyon:
*_*Happy Birthday to Mr.Rooster and jonah2!!
*artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Mr.Rooster and jonah2!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Mr.Rooster and jonah2!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Mr.Rooster and jonah2!!*
*artyon:*


----------



## HKphooey

*Happy B-day Mr.Rooster and jonah2!*


----------



## jonah2

Cheers guys

Happy Birthday to me - Happy birthday to me - happy birthday to me-eeee - Happy birthday to me.

pphhhfffff (blew out candles)

Now off to the pub - wey-hey

Cheers - jonah


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim, Ceicei and Sarah!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim, Ceicei and Sarah!!*
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim, Ceicei and Sarah!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim, Ceicei and Sarah!!*

* artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday Ceicei & Sarah.


----------



## Jade Tigress

member.php?u=5040_Happy Birthday Rynocerous!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mikael151 and also to Rynocerous!
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Mikael151!!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Mikael151!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Flatlander

Thanks to those of you who wished me a happy birthday.  I haven't been on since before then, so I apologize for my late thank you.  As for the rest of you, :bird: .


----------



## theletch1

Happy Birthday!!!  And a happy "unbirthday" to everyone else.


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to 
Likaes the Bandit!!!

artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Likaes the Bandit!
artyon:
*​


----------



## stickarts

Happy Birthday Likaes the Bandit!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Likaes the Bandit!!
artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mariel Maeso!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to 
Mariel Maeso!

artyon:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to BallistikMike, uglydawg, TallAdam85 and BrandiJo!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to BallistikMike, uglydawg, TallAdam85 and BrandiJo!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Kacey

_Happy Birthday to BallistikMike, uglydawg, TallAdam85 and BrandiJo!!

artyon:artyon:
_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tradrockrat!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to tradrockrat!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday tradrockrat!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday tradrockrat!*
*artyon:*


----------



## Ping898

*artyon:Happy Birthday to tradrockrat!!artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bushi jon and Jenna!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday bushi jon and Jenna!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday bushi jon and Jenna!*
*artyon:* ​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to bushi jon and Jenna!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Casey_Sutherland!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Casey_Sutherland!!
artyon:
​


----------



## stickarts

Happy belated birthday to Jenna and Bushi Jon!

Happy Birthday also casey_sutherland!!!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday PaulP, 
taong tahamik 
and 
mj_lover!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to PaulP, taong tahimik and mj_lover!!
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday PaulP, *
* taong tahamik *
* and *
* mj_lover!
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## stickarts

Happy Birthday to PaulP, taong tahimik and mj_lover!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to PaulP, taong tahimik and mj_lover!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kennesten and Jeff Boler!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Kennesten and Jeff Boler!*artyon:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy B-Day Kennesten and Jeff Boler!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy B-Day Kennesten and Jeff Boler!!

artyon:
​


----------



## Kacey

Happy B-Day Kennesten and Jeff Boler!!
 
 artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Kennesten and Jeff Boler!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ghost58 and Pat OMalley!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Ghost58 and Pat OMalley!*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Ghost58 and Pat OMalley!
artyon:
*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to all and to all a good drink*​ 
*Terry*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to Ghost58 and Pat OMalley!*_
* artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Marcus Buonfiglio, upnorthkyosa and spiderboy!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

MJS said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Marcus Buonfiglio, upnorthkyosa and spiderboy!!
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


Ditto!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Marcus Buonfiglio, upnorthkyosa and spiderboy!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Marcus Buonfiglio, upnorthkyosa and spiderboy!!
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Marcus Buonfiglio, upnorthkyosa and spiderboy!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tshadowchaser, JeffJ and cooter420!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to tshadowchaser, JeffJ and cooter420!!*_​ artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:

Sheldon ~ Hope your day is great!


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to tshadowchaser, JeffJ and cooter420!!*

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday tshadowchaser, JeffJ and cooter420!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## tshadowchaser

thank you 
I  can now officaly call myslef an old fart   artyon:
 :cheers: I toast all of you youngsters and hope you enjoy life as much as i have to this point


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Raewyn and rmclain!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Raewyn and rmclain!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Raewyn and rmclain!!
artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Raewyn and rmclain!!*
* artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Spookyfbi!!!!

__artyon:_​


----------



## Kacey

_Happy Birthday to Spookyfbi!!!!

__artyon:__artyon:_​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Shadow and Kilo!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Shadow and Kilo!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Shadow and Kilo!*
 *artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to SHADOW and kilo!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Dieter!!!
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Dieter!!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Dieter!!!*_
*artyon:*


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy Birthday Dieter!!!*_
*artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to daraguin!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to daraquin 
and 
Thesemindz!!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to daraquin 
 and 
 Thesemindz!!!

 artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ender and Kempojujutsu!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to Ender and Kempojujutsu!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Ender and Kempojujutsu!!
artyon: artyon:
_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Ender and Kempojujutsu!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to cloak13!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to cloak13!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to cloak13!!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to michaeledward and KenpoDave!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to michaeledward 
and 
KenpoDave!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Kacey

_Happy Birthday to michaeledward _
_ and _
_ KenpoDave!!_

_ artyon:artyon:_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jmh7331 and WalkingthePath13578!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Jmh7331 and WalkingthePath13578!_artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to baughman!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday baughman!!
artyon:

and 
happy belated birthday to all those I missed!!!
*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to baughman!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to baughman!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Mekosho!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Mekosho!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Mekosho!!*
*artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Apollo!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Apollo!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Apollo!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday Apollo! artyon: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Apollo!!
 
 artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Apolllo!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Kanoy919

Can I wish you a Happy Birthday too! (belated).

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday BlueDragon1981!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday BlueDragon1981!*
 *artyon:*_​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday BlueDragon1981!*
*artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Speigh!!!*
*artyon:**artyon:* ​


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPEIGH!*
*artyon:*
​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Kacey said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday BlueDragon1981!*
> *artyon:**artyon:*​


 
Sorry I missed you. Happy Birthday!


Happy Birthday Speigh!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Speigh!!!
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Spaniard 
and 
Bob Hubbard!!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Sigung86 
and orestes!!!

artyon:
​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday Sigung86 
 and orestes!!!
 
 artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Sigung86 and orestes!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

MJS said:


> Happy Birthday to Sigung86 and orestes!!artyon: artyon:


 

Yes happy birthday
Terry


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons, sparks110972 and DeLamar.J!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons, sparks110972 and DeLamar.J!!!*

*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons, sparks110972 and DeLamar.J!!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons, sparks110972 and DeLamar.J!!!
 
 artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Rich Parsons

Thank you Everyone. 

:asian:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Technopunk!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday
iratewheiratebooiratedaniratehi:irate5:iratetype::wuguns: 
TECHNOPUNK!!
irateskuirate:irateskuirate:irateskuirate:iratesku
*_Show us the ink!__Show us the ink!_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Technopunk!!

iratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedan

:cheers:

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
_​
Hope you have a GREAT day!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

A pirate's life for ye!
irateton irate: irateton​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy Birthday Technopunk!!

Ya know ya share it with Neil Peart?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Arrgh!  I almost 
forgots the grog!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, technopunk!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Technopunk!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to chinto01 and Slippery_Pete!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to chinto01 and Slippery_Pete!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to chinto01 and Slippery_Pete!!

 artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to fistlaw720!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday fistlaw720!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to TheEdge883!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday TheEdge883!!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday TheEdge883!!!
 artyon: _​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday TheEdge883!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday Drac!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Drac!*


----------



## Carol

*Happy Birthday Drac!! *​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy Birthday Drac!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Drac!!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday, Drac!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

-vampfeed--vampfeed--vampfeed--vampfeed--vampfeed-

:cheers:

Hope you have a fantastic day!!!!
*​


----------



## Fu_Bag

Yah Mon!!!  A Big Happy Birthday to DRAC!!!  Happy B'Day Dude!


----------



## Paul B

Happy B-Day,Drac!


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Drac!

artyon:
*​


----------



## HKphooey

Happy birthday MR. LaBounty! :asian:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Mr LaBounty..


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday Sigung LaBounty!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Sigung LaBounty!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Sigung LaBounty and Flashing Dagger!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Sigung LaBounty and Flashing Dagger!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bdparsons and MMAfighter!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to bdparsons and MMAfighter!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday bdparsons and MMAfighter!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday bdparsons and MMAfighter!!*_
*artyon:*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shogun and Suntail!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Shogun and Suntail!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Shogun and Suntail!!
 artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=3791Happy Birthday to Ronin Moose, John Lacy, and JC2005!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Ronin Moose, John Lacy, and JC2005!!!
 
 artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Ronin Moose,John Lacy and CJ 2005...


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ronin Moose, John Lacy and JC2005!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## KenpoSterre

Happy Birthday. Time for birthday beatings. lol. 

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Ronin Moose

*Thanks....it's nice to be remembered, especially as we barrel down the fast lane to senior status (LOL).  You're a great bunch!*

*-GARRY     :cheers: *


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to first123class!!

​


----------



## Drac

happy Birthday To First123class


----------



## Kacey

happy Birthday To First123class
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Ian Kinder!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Ian Kinder!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Ian Kinder!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Ian Kinder....


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6044Happy Birthday to JenniM, Greggers69, and Kunoichi!!!

artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to JenniM and Greggers69!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> Happy Birthday to JenniM and Greggers69!!artyon: artyon:


 
And MANY more...


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to JenniM, Greggers69, and Kunoichi!!!​

 artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1788Happy Birthday to Touch of Death and Cirdan!!!

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Touch of Death and Cirdan!!!
artyon:
*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Touch of Death and Cirdan!!!*[/center]
*artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Touch of Death and Cirdan!!!*
* artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and shinbushi!!!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and shinbushi!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat, shinbushi as well as TOD and Cirdan, whom I missed yesterday!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and shinbushi!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and shinbushi!!! 
__________________


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and shinbushi!!!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and shinbushi!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to KENPOJOE!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, KenpJoe!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to KENPOJOE!!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, KenpoJoe!*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to KENPOJOE!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday, Mr. Rebelo


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to don bohrer and kenpo_disciple!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to don bohrer and kenpo_disciple!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to don bohrer and kenpo_disciple!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to don bohrer and kenpo_disciple


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=3388Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=3388


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr!!!

artyon:artyon:
**
*​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Tiger Woman and cfr.....


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy B-Day cfr and Tiger Woman!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to SAVAGE and a belated Happy Birthday to cfr and Tigerwoman!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Savage and Happy Birthday to those I have recently missed.  Hope everyone has/had a great day!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Savage!!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday, Savage....


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6483Happy Birthday *Savage,* nlkenpo, and manofleisure!! 

artyon:


​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to:*
*Savage* 
*nlkenpo*
*and*
*manofleisure!! *

artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to nlkenpo and manofleisure!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday NLKenpo and ManOfLeisure!

:highfive: :wavey:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday NLKenpo and ManOfLeisure!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday white belt 
and Matt89!!

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday white beltand Matt89...


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday white belt 
 and Matt89!!
 
 artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday white belt 
 and Matt89!!

artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to cali_tkdbruin and kroh!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday cali_tkdbruin and kroh!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday cali_tkdbruin and kroh!!*


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday Cali_TKDbruin!


----------



## Carol

*Happy Birthday Kroh!!*

My neighbor to the south


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday cali_tkdbruin and kroh!!
**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday cali_tkdbruin and kroh!!*
* artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to one *Super* guy...*MJS*!!!!! 
Woohoo! Hope you have a great day Mike!!!! 

artyon:artyon:

:asian:  :asian: :asian:

artyon:artyon:

:cheers:


​


----------



## MJS

Thanks Pam!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Whooohooo!

Mike is another year older!

Er, I mean Happy Birthday Mike!

Jeff


----------



## MJS

Thanks Brian, Jeff!!!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday MJS....


----------



## shesulsa

_Happy, Happy Birthday!
You're looking so good too!
Happy, Happy Birthday!
From MT Peeps to you!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*Happy Birthday, Mikey!!*
_​


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKEY!

**HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY!

**artyon: artyon:*​


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Mike hope it is a great one !!!!


----------



## MJS

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday MJS!!!!!!!!
artyon:    :cheers:    :high5:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to NYCRonin, scfgabe, and Chronuss!!!

**artyon:**artyon:*
*
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday  				Brian R. VanCise!!!

Woooooo! Partay! It's your birthday. It's your birthday. 

*artyon:**artyon:
**:cheers:*

​


----------



## Drac

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Brian, one of the Dark Lords of the Last Person thread...


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## terryl965

Yes Brian Happy Birthday


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to NYCRonin and Chronuss!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks for all of the warm wishes!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to NYCRonin and Chronuss!!!
artyon: artyon:

Oh, yeah, and you too, Brian!
​


----------



## Paul B

Happy B-Day Brian!! I hope you had a good one! :ultracool


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to NYCRonin and Chronuss!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman, viper13 and Ivan86!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Late Birthday to MJS!!!*

*   *


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday to CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman, viper13 and Ivan86!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman, viper13 and Ivan86!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman, viper13 and Ivan86!!

artyon: artyon: ​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to CanuckMA, Amknpo, jellyman, viper13 and Ivan86!!
 
 artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to D.Cobb, Slihn and Inverse Falcon!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to D.Cobb, Slihn and Inverse Falcon!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to D.Cobb, Slihn and Inverse Falcon!

artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to D.Cobb, Slihn and Inverse Falcon!

artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday to D.Cobb, Slihn and Inverse Falcon!!*

artyon:_artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy Birthday to D.Cobb, Slihn and Inverse Falcon!!*

artyon:_artyon: ​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Saitama Steve and 7starmantis!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Saitama Steve and 7starmantis!
artyon:*​


----------



## Paul B

Happy B-Days to SaitamaSteve and 7starmantis!!! I hope you have good one's Gents...:cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Saitama Steve and 7starmantis!!!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Saitama Steve
and 7starmantis!!!



artyon: artyon:​

*Hope you have a great day Adam!!!
*


:asian: 

:cheers:​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Saitama Steve and 7starmantis!!!!!*
*artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday Saitama Steve and 7starmantis!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7193_*Happy Birthday to 
Master Dave and samourai!!!! 

*_artyon: artyon:
_*

*_​



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7193


----------



## Drac

_*Happy Birthday to *__*Master Dave and samourai!!!! *_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Master Dave and samourai!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy Birthday to *_
_* Master Dave and samourai!!!! *_

artyon: artyon:
 ​


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> _*Happy Birthday to *_
> _* Master Dave and samourai!!!! *_​
> artyon: artyon:​


 

I second that


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=5219Happy Birthday to 
The Prof!!!
artyon: 


​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to The Prof...


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to 
 The Prof!!!
artyon: *​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to The Prof!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7888Happy Birthday DArnold, flyingsidekick, Fallen Ninja, and SilentNightfall!!!

*artyon:**artyon: *​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday DArnold, flyingsidekick, Fallen Ninja, and SilentNight fall


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to DArnold, Fallen Ninja and SilentNightfall!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday DArnold my sahbum!!!!, flyingsidekick, Fallen Ninja, and SilentNightfall!!!

*artyon:**artyon: *


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=10445_Happy Birthday phenix!!!
_*artyon: *
_
_​


----------



## Drac

_Happy Birthday phenix!!!_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to phenix!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to chris arena, allpet, and LadyDragon!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to chris arena and allpet!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to Chris Arena, allpet, and LadyDragon!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Chris Arena, allpet, and LadyDragon!


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Chris Arena, Allpet, and Lady Dragon!!
artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Kenposis, utvols98, Manzyberranzan, and tateslug!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Kenposis, utvols98, Manzyberranzan,and tateslug!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to kenposis, utvols98, Manzyberranzan and tateslug!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday, Kenposis, utvols98, Manzyberranzan,and tateslug!
artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Fletcher!!artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday, Fletcher!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Fletcher!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday, Fletcher!!
 artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to jaybacca72!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to jaybacca72!!! *


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday to jaybacca72!*

:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to jaybacca72!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=651Happy Birthday to 
Rick Manglinong!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Rick Manglinong!!!


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to 
Rick Manglinong!!!

artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Darkmoon!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## g-bells

happy b-day darkmoon


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Darkmoon!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Darkmoon!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Darkmoon!!
 artyon:​


----------



## bluemtn

Ahem.....  I would like to wish a very happy birthday- both current and belated- to those I'v not had the chance to get on here and say it...


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  I DIDN'T FORGET YOU, I JUST DIDN'T GET TO..!*

*(((Clears throat after singing VERY loudly and off key)))*  Thank you so much for humoring me and listening to my singing "talent".


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to Darkmoon!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Desvaro!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Desvaro!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Desvaro!!!
artyon:​


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday to Desvaro!

And...
Happy Birthday to me,
Happy Birthday to me,
Happy Birthday to dear Arnisador,
Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=285_Happy Birthday to Goldendragon7!!!
_ artyon: artyon:
_
_​


----------



## Goldendragon7

Jade Tigress said:


> _Happy Birthday to Goldendragon7!!!
> _ artyon: artyon:
> _
> _​



Thank you.......thank you.....

music starts.......

Ya teach 16 techniques...
Whad a ya get...
Another day older and closer to death
Saint Peter don't cha call me ... 
cauaussssse I can't gooooooo
Got so many people that wanna learn moeeeeeee

:asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy B-Day Goldendragon7!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy B-Day Goldendragon7!!!!


----------



## Drac

Happy B-Day Goldendragon7!!!!


----------



## Kacey

_Happy Birthday to Goldendragon7!!!
artyon:_ artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=4229_Happy Birthday to kanjc!!!
__artyon:_
_
_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to kanjc!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to kanjc!!!!!!


----------



## Kacey

_Happy Birthday to kanjc!!!_
_artyon:_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000 and Hollywood1340!!!artyon:​


----------



## Hollywood1340

Thank you, thank you. *taps mike* It's a pleasure to speak to you today on board our Motherlands latest accomplishment. And once more we play our dangerous game. A game of chess, with our old advesary the American Navy. Sorry that was...not what I wanted to day. Remember who you are. You are my son and the one true king. You must take your place in the circle of life! That's not it either. Dang it! Surely you can't be serious. I am serious and don't call me Shirley! AHHHHHHhhhhh!
Well needless to say it's awesome to be 25, with a fianc to be, and on track for a martial arts career. Thanks to all on this board!
JDM


----------



## terryl965

Jade Tigress said:


> Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000 and Hollywood1340!!!artyon:​


 
ditto


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000 and Hollywood1340!!!artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000 and Hollywood1340!!!artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000, Hollywood1340 and a belated Happy Birthday to GoldenDragon7!!!artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000, Hollywood1340 and a belated Happy Birthday to GoldenDragon7!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=577http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=577Happy Halloween Birthday to The Opal Dragon and Samhain!!!

iratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedaniratedan
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to The Opal Dragon!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Aikikitty

Thank you everybody!  iratetyp 

Robyn


----------



## Drac

Happy Halloween Birthday to The Opal Dragon and Samhain!!![


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to The Opal Dragon and Samhain!!!
 
 artyon:  ​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Halloween Birthday to The Opal Dragon and Samhain!
*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to MSUTKD and Mei Hua!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday Andy...aka MSUTKD!!!!   Wooot!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

Happy Birthday Mei Hua!!!  :highfive: :highfive:

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to MSUTKD 
and
Mei Hua!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7236Happy Birthday to Jelik!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday, Jelik!!
 
 artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday, Jelik!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Sensei Cynthia Fisher and IcemanSK!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Sensei Cynthia Fisher and IcemanSK!!artyon: artyon:​


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Happy Bday Iceman and Cynthia!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to Sensei Cynthia Fisher and IcemanSK!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Sensei Cynthia Fisher and IcemanSK!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to
 Sensei Cynthia Fisher, 
IcemanSK,
 and Aqua4ever!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Oppps. I forgot Aqua4ever..Forgive me...Happy Birthday....


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to cdhall, still learning and IRO-Bot!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to cdhall, still learning and IRO-Bot!artyon: artyon: 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=659129​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to cdhall, still learning and IRO-Bot!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to cdhall, 
still learning and IRO-Bot!!_
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to cdhall, still learning and IRO-Bot!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6187_Happy Birthday (belated) to 
swiftpete 
and 
Richard Baarspul!!
_artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_
_​


----------



## Drac

Happy belated birthday..Swiftpete and Richard Barrspul


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to 
Old Dog!!!
*artyon:artyon:
*
*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday **Old Dog!!!*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to *
* Old Dog!!!*
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday 
to 
Andrew Green!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:
:asian: :asian: :asian:
:cheers:
artyon:artyon:artyon:

Hope you have a fantastic day Andrew!!!

​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to 
 Andrew Green!!!
:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool
:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Andrew Green......


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Andrew Green!artyon:


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Andrew...sure hope you like those pink fuzzy slippers we got you...


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Drag'n!!artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Drag'n


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Drag'n!!
artyon:​


----------



## Arizona Angel




----------



## Arizona Angel

oops!  Wrong pic!

Here's happy birthday!


----------



## Drac

Arizona Angel said:


> oops! Wrong pic!
> 
> Here's happy birthday!


 
I think I'm in love...


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Drag'n!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Arizona Angel said:


> oops!  Wrong pic!
> 
> Here's happy birthday!





Drac said:


> I think I'm in love...



Oooh... Drac, what _will _your wife say?


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Oooh... Drac, what _will _your wife say?


 
Not much...I am permitted to look and make as many comments as I want, but *if *I touch *THEN *it's my butt


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> Not much...I am permitted to look and make as many comments as I want, but *if *I touch *THEN *it's my butt



Sounds about right... just thought I'd ask!


----------



## Arizona Angel

Drac said:


> Not much...I am permitted to look and make as many comments as I want, but *if *I touch *THEN *it's my butt


Yuck! you touch your butt?  (okay, I am J/K)


----------



## Drac

Arizona Angel said:


> Yuck! you touch your butt? (okay, I am J/K)


 
NO..If I touch *THEN* she'll KICK my butt...


----------



## Arizona Angel

Drac said:


> NO..If I touch *THEN* she'll KICK my butt...


my apologies...that was wrong, huh?!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1008_Happy Birthday to Pervaz!!!
_ artyon:​


----------



## Drac

_Happy Birthday to Pervaz!!!_


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Pervaz!!!
artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday to bushidomartialarts!!!!!
artyon:  :drinkbeer :cheers:  :highfive:  artyon:
​


----------



## bluemtn

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!!*


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday bushidomartialarts!!*_
_*artyon:artyon:*_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to bushidomartialarts!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Drac

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUSHIDOMARTIALARTS!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=8348Happy Birthday to SBDD and Odin!!
_*artyon:*__*artyon:*_​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to SBDD and Odin!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to SBDD and Odin!!
_*artyon:*__*artyon:*_​


----------



## airdawg

Happy birthday!


----------



## Arizona Angel




----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker, Dan Anderson and anyone else that I may have missed the past few days!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker, Dan Anderson and anyone else that I may have missed the past few days..



Sorry MJS I copied your post..


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker and Dan Anderson!!

artyon:  artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker and Dan Anderson!!_

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=10736_Happy Birthday to 
aedrasteia, jojoblue, Shu2jack, 
and 
Arizona Angel!!!!
_artyon:artyon:artyon:
_
_​


----------



## bydand

Happy Birthday Arizona Angel, aedrasteia, jojoblue, Shu2jack.


----------



## Drac

:yinyang:Happy Birthday Arizona Angel, aedrasteia, jojoblue, Shu2jack


----------



## Arizona Angel

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to 
aedrasteia, jojoblue, Shu2jack, 
and 
Arizona Angel!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=539Happy Birthday to Bill Smith and Rick Wade!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Bill Smith and Rick Wade...*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Bill Smith and Rick Wade...*


 

I will second that


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bill Smith, Rick Wade, and those that I missed yesterday!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Bill Smith and Rick Wade!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1579Happy Birthday to Brian!!!

artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Brian!!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## bydand

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Brian!!


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy Birthday Brian!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6791Happy Birthday to VT1010!!

artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to VT1010!!
 
 artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to VT1010!!!!


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy birthday VT1010


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Cyber Ninja  and Ern-Dog!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday, Cyber Ninja and Ern-Dog!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday, Cyber Ninja and Ern-Dog!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday, Cyber Ninja and Ern-Dog!
artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=5979Happy Birthday to Karate Dad!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Arizona Angel




----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Karate Dad!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Karate Dad!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Shesulsa!*


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy birthday, Digitalronin and Dogman!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to dogman, shesulsa and digitalronin!!!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy birthday, Shesulsa!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​*
Happy birthday, Digitalronin and Dogman!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy birthday, Shesulsa!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!
*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy birthday, Shesulsa!!!!_
_  artyon:artyon:_
_ :cheers:_
_ :asian: :asian: __:asian:_
_artyon:artyon:_
_ *Hope you have a fantastic day!!!*_


_Happy birthday, Digitalronin and Dogman!!!_
_ artyon:artyon:_​


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks, everyone! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> Thanks, everyone! :asian:





Psst!   Happy Birthday "G" 

Shhhh Do not tell anyone.


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:


> Psst!   Happy Birthday "G"
> 
> Shhhh Do not tell anyone.



*okay*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Shesulsa!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy birthday, Digitalronin and Dogman!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1063Happy Birthday to bustr and
 the pitbull!!!

_artyon:_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to bustr and
the pitbull!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bustr and*
*the pitbull!*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to bustr and*
> *the pitbull!*


 

Yes happy birthday


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday, Shesulsa!*


 

I feel bad I forget her b-day, can she forgive me.


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> I feel bad I forget her b-day, can she forgive me.


How could I not?:angel:


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy Birthday bustr and pitbull!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to bustr and
  the pitbull!!!
 
 _artyon:_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Seabrook!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Seabrook!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Seabrook!!
artyon:_​


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy Birthday Seabrook!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Seabrook!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*Happy Birthday, Carol!*


----------



## morph4me

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


 

Yes carol happy birthday


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL!*


artyon:  artyon:  artyon:​
Hope you have a fantastic, extra special, awesome, incredible day!

I tried to PM you a birthday wish as well but I couldn't.  Clean out your PM box lady! ​


----------



## bydand

Happy Birthday Carol!!

:cheers: artyon: artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7210
Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, skybuy, bayonet, Nightingale, 
Fu_Bag, 
and 
*Carol Kaur*!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Arizona Angel

Carol, Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## arnisador

Yes, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Drac

]Happy Birthday to Carol..I volunteer to give you your birthday spanking...

:cheers:  artyon: :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday, Carol!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
**You so totally rock!*​


----------



## g-bells

Happy Birthday Carol


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, Carol Kaur, bayonet and Fu_Bag!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Carol

Thank you all so much!!  Migosh I have never received so many different birthday messages in my life!   You all are so wonderful!

And yes Lisa, I cleaned out my PM box!  

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, skybuy, bayonet, Nightingale, 
 Fu_Bag, 
 and 
 _*Carol Kaur*_!!!
 
 artyon:artyon:
:cheers::highfive::drinky::high5:
Oh, and Carol - you'd better watch out for Drac... ​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to uskbinfo, skybuy, bayonet, Nightingale,and Fu_Bag,   artyon:artyon::cheers::highfive::drinky::high5:


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Oh, and Carol - you'd better watch out for Drac...


 
( Insert evil laughter)


----------



## Carol

But my mommy taught me that Mr. Policeman is my friend!


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> But my mommy taught me that Mr. Policeman is my friend!


 
Yes I am..It's just a friendly birthday spanking...I would add more but the censor program would short circut, and I have no desire to upset you or the Powers-That-Be...Hope your Birthday was GREAT..


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=9200Happy Birthday to Calhoun!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Calhoun


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6138_Happy Birthday to Nanalo74!!!
_artyon:artyon:
_
_​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

_Happy Birthday to Nanalo74!_


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Nanalo74!!!
artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Nanalo74_!_


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday to Nanalo74_!_


 
I agree


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6886Happy Birthday to Kenpo_man!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Kenpo_man!!!
artyon:artyon:
 
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Kenpo_man!!!


----------



## Dronak

I know I'm not much of a regular around here anymore, but I had a birthday recently.


----------



## Drac

Dronak said:


> I know I'm not much of a regular around here anymore, but I had a birthday recently.


 
I don't know how you were missed, but it happens...

Belated Happy Birthday Dronak!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to MartialIntent!!artyon:


----------



## MJS

Dronak said:


> I know I'm not much of a regular around here anymore, but I had a birthday recently.


 

Sorry I missed that. Happy Belated Birthday!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Dronak said:


> I know I'm not much of a regular around here anymore, but I had a birthday recently.




Happy Birthday to Dronak!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

Sorry we missed your Birthday Dronak. Please enter your birthdate on your profile so we don't miss you again next time.  ​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to MartialIntent!!
artyon:
_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to MartialIntent!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy Birthday Martialintent.  Hope you have a special one!


----------



## Drac

_Happy Birthday to MartialIntent!!_


----------



## Dronak

Drac said:


> I don't know how you were missed, but it happens...



Easy, I didn't put my birthday on my profile.  I don't think I knew that was an option on this particular board.  I added it now, so it should show up in the future.  Thanks all for the birthday wishes.


----------



## bydand

Happy Birthday Martialintent!  Happy belated Birthday to you as well Dronak!


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> I don't know how you were missed, but it happens...


 



Dronak said:


> Easy, I didn't put my birthday on my profile. I don't think I knew that was an option on this particular board. I added it now, so it should show up in the future. Thanks all for the birthday wishes.


 
At least the mystery of how you were skipped is solved..Next year there will be no problems...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to MartialIntent!
artyon:Happy Belated Birthday Dronak!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Bishop!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bishop!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Bishop!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Bishop!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7207Happy Birthday to sansoo!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to sansoo!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to sansoo!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Yolanda AKA BoricauTKD from your Husband Terryl965


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday BoricauTKD


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday BoricauTKD!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday to Terry's Mrs.!*

*BoricauTKD!
artyon:  artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to LabanB!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to BoricauTKD!!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to BoricauTKD 
and LabanB!!!!_
artyon: artyon:artyon: artyon:
​


----------



## shesulsa

*Feliz Cumpleanos a BaricuaTKD
artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## exile

*Happy Birthday, BoricauTKD!!* 

:cheers: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to LabanB!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to LabanB!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=4070*Happy Birthday to 
American HKD and kenpo_cory!!!
*artyon:artyon:


​
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=4070


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to **American HKD and kenpo_cory!!!!*


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to American HKD and kenpo_cory!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to *
* American HKD and kenpo_cory!!!*
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to TimoS!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:cheers:*
Hope you have a great day!!
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to TimoS!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to TimoS!!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to TimoS!!!!
artyon:


----------



## terryl965

happy b-day TimoS


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Karl and rockstream!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Karl and rockstream!!

artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to TimoS.
Happy Birthday to Karl and rockstream!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Karl 
and rockstream!!*

artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=3605Happy Birthday to mj-hi-yah 
and 
kenpostart!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
Miss you MJ! Hope your day is great. 
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to mj-hi-yah andkenpostart!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy B. Day to them... speaking of which... :lookie: where are they?


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday to mj-hi-yah andkenpostart!!!


 

Happy birthday


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to mj-hi-yah 
 and 
 kenpostart!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=5106Happy Birthday to TKDJoe 
and paraguss!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Jade Tigress said:


> Happy Birthday to TKDJoe
> and paraguss!!!​
> artyon:
> 
> 
> artyon:​


 
Yes Happy Birthday


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to TKDJoe and paraguss!!!

[


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to TKDJoe 
and paraguss!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Towani and Ping898!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Towani and Ping898!!


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Ping898 and Towani


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday Towani  and Ping898!!!!
:wavey:  :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Towani and Ping898!!
artyon: artyon:
Hope your day is great Ping! 
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to RachelK!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Rachelk


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to RachelK!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Rachelk!!!!!


----------



## Ping898

artyon:*Happy Birthday RachelK!* artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday RachelK!
*artyon:_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to shotman!!!artyon:


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy Birthday Rachelk and shotman!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, shotman!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy birthday, shotman!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Chris!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Chris!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Chris!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Chris!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=10234Happy Birthday to Kenpo Jon, bmiksich, and raul21!!!

!artyon:artyon:


​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Kenpo Jon, bmiksich, and raul21!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Kenpo Jon, bmiksich, and raul21!!!
 
 artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Happy Birthday to All of them!  *


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Kenpo Jon and raul21!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday, MA-Caver!!!!!!
*
:cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to  	http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=2288MA-Caver!!!! WooHoo! Party on MAC!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:cheers:
_​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to MA-Caver!!!:cheers: 

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Ceicei

*Happiest Birthday to MA-Caver!  *
*There is always room in our hearts for you!*​  The "cave" of our family is always open....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to MA-Caver!!! 

artyon: :cheers:


----------



## Ping898

artyon: 
*Happy Birthday to MA-Caver!!!!!!

* :cheers:

artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAVER
artyon: :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday, MA-Caver!! *

artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

]*Happy Birthday to MA-Caver! *


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=188Happy Birthday to Gama and Magnustampa!!

artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Gama and Magnustampa!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Gama and Magnustampa!!
 
 artyon:​


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy belated birthday to MA Caver, and happy birthday to Magnustampa


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Gama and Magnustampa!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal and Christina05!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal and Christina05!!!


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal and Christina05!!!


 
I'll drink to that


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal and Christina05!!!

artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal and Christina05!!!

:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal and Christina05!!!
artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy Birthday to all ... A birthday after Christmas... the gifts never stop do they!?


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=238Happy Birthday to Robert Carver, rutherford, 
and Dancing Dragon!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Robert Carver, rutherford, 
 and Dancing Dragon!!!
 artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Robert Carver, rutherford,and Dancing Dragon!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy Birthday to all (again)


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to KempoShaun!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to KempoShaun!!


----------



## Arizona Angel

Happy Birthday to KempoShaun!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to KempoShaun!!
artyon:_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to KempoShaun!!
artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver

*Happy Birthday Shawn! *


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=4224Happy Birthday to Dan G!!

_artyon:__artyon:_​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Dan G!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Dan G!!
 
 _artyon:_​


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday Green Meanie!!

Happy Birthday Joshamy1


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to green meanie, Dan G and joshamy01!!artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Green Meanie!!

Happy Birthday Joshamy1


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday Green Meanie!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Joshamy1


 
Too lazy to type all that out so I'm borrowing Drac


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Too lazy to type all that out so I'm borrowing Drac


 
I borrowed from Carol's post..The intent is JUST as genuine as if we typed it ourself...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to green meanie and joshamy01!!
artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to green meanie and joshamy01!!
 artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Craig Coulter!!artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Craig Coulter!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Craig Coulter!!artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Look at all the New Year babies! ​
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6600

Happy Birthday to automaton, Eternal Beginner, saucieloo, citykitty, Tamayoke, and kodo!!!

artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to automaton, Eternal Beginner, saucieloo, citykitty, Tamayoke, and kodo!!!

artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to automaton, Eternal Beginner, saucieloo, citykitty, Tamayoke, and kodo!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Eternal Beginner, saucieloo, Tamayoke and kodo!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=26Happy Birthday to Samurai!!!

artyon:

​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to Samurai!!!

artyon:

:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Samurai!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Samurai!!!
artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=204Happy Birthday to donald and Qui!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to donald and Qui!!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to donald and Qui!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Donald!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Terry!!!!!!!!!!!
:ultracool :drinkbeer opcorn: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: artyon: :ladysman:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy birthday, Terry!!!


----------



## Carol

*Happy Birthday Terry!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Terry!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:ultracool  :cheers:  :ultracool

:asian:  :asian:   :asian:  :asian:

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

*Have a fantastic day and enjoy as many Birthday donuts as you want!!!
*

​


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday Terry!!!!
artyon:*__*artyon:*__*artyon:*_​


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy birthday, Terry.


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to terryl965!!!!!artyon: artyon: artyon: :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Terry!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=3718_Happy Birthday to tkdgirl!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:angel:  :angel:  :angel:

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


_

   Hope your day is great!!​


----------



## Drac

_Happy Birthday to tkdgirl!!!_


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to tkdgirl!!!*
* artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## bluemtn

Thanks everyone, and a happy belated birthday to Terry!


----------



## terryl965

Thank You

 Happy Birthday TKDgirl​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7265Happy Birthday to Hapkid0ist, nytmare, and Djdieg007!!!

*artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Hapkid0ist, nytmare, and Djdieg007!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Hapkid0ist, nytmare, and Djdieg007!!!
 
 *artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Sin!!

_*artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

_Happy Birthday to Sin!!_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday Sin!!:ultracool


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Sin!!

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday Sin!  

Haven't seen the likes of you around here for awhile.  Come back!


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=9711_Happy Birthday to charyuop and karatekid1975!!!

_artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to charyuop and karatekid1975!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to charyuop and karatekid1975!!!
 
 artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to charyuop and karatekid1975!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday to charyuop and karatekid1975!!!

artyon:artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to parkerkarate!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to parkerkarate!
artyon:_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to parkerkarate!
 artyon:​


----------



## Drac

I have it on good authority that today is Father Greeks birthday..So to my longtime friend and teacher I say

Happy Birthday Father Greek!!!:cheers: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to parkerkarate!
artyon:Happy Birthday Father Greek!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to KempoGuy06!!!!:cheers: :boing1: :boing1: :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday to KempoGuy06!!!!:cheers: :boing1: :boing1: :highfive:


 

I'll secong that


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to KempoGuy06!!!

And a belated Birthday wish to Father Greek! 
*artyon:artyon:
*
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to OULobo and KempoGuy06!!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to OULobo and KempoGuy06!!

artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to OULobo!!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Zepp and phlaw!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Zepp and phlaw!!:cheers: :drinky:


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to Zepp and phlaw!!
artyon: artyon:
_​


----------



## Carol

*Happy Birthday to Zepp and phlaw!![/*center]
_artyon: artyon::highfive: :highfive:_​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=2039Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!!
_artyon:__artyon:__artyon:_​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!!*


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul!!!
 _artyon:__artyon:_​


----------



## Carol

_Happy Birthday Shodan!!!_
_ Happy Birthday Darksoul!!!_]
_artyon:__artyon:_


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Shodan and  Darksoul!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## KempoGuy06

Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey!!!!
artyon: artyon: artyon: 

B


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey and joyce!!!!_​ artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

_Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey and joyce!!!!_

artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey!!!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to hong kong fooey!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=2758http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=11162

_Happy Birthday to Mekugi and Drusilla!!!_​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Mekugi and Drusilla!!!​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Mekugi and Drusilla!!!


----------



## Shodan

Thanks everyone!!  I'm just seeing my Happy Birthday wishes for the first time today and my b-day was 4 days ago!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Shaolinwind!  

artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

_Happy birthday, Shaolinwind!  _

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

_Happy birthday, Shaolinwind! _artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Brother John....*


----------



## Jade Tigress

_*Happy Birthday Brother John!!!
*_artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday Brother John!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Brother John!!!artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=4560Happy Birthday to ed-swckf and deadhand31!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to ed-swckf and deadhand31!!!artyon:artyon:


----------



## ed-swckf

thank you drac and jade


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to ed-swckf and deadhand31!!!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday to Zujitsuka and blue_star_17!!!!
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy birthday to Zujitsuka and blue_star_17!!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy birthday to Zujitsuka and blue_star_17!


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Happy birthday to Zujitsuka and blue_star_17!


 

Yes have a wonderful day


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Haze!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Haze!!!

artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Haze....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday Haze!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to OZman!!!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to OZman!!


----------



## MSTCNC

Happy Birthday to OZman!!!
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to OZman!!!
 artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=2318Happy Birthday to hardheadjarhead and Eric Daniel!!!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday, hardheadjarhead!!!!
artyon:  :cheers:  :highfive:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Hardheadjarhead, Lisa and Blindside!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## MSTCNC

MJS said:


> Happy Birthday to Hardheadjarhead, Lisa and Blindside!!
> 
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:



YEAH!!!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Hardheadjarhead, Lisa and Blindside!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Blindside 
and a 
Very Happy Birthday to my dear friend 
LISA!!! *
*Hope you have the best day ever!!
* 

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:
*
*​


----------



## terryl965

Jade Tigress said:


> *Happy Birthday to Blindside *​
> _*and a *_​
> _*Very Happy Birthday to my dear friend *_
> _*LISA!!!*_​*Hope you have the best day ever!!*​
> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​


 

now that calls for a drink cheers everybody


----------



## Drac

*She-Whose-Fault-It-Is *is now *She-Who-Is-Another-Year-Older..*


----------



## Lisa

awww...thanks everyone.  Really appreciate the birthday wishes!


----------



## Kacey

Lisa said:


> awww...thanks everyone.  Really appreciate the birthday wishes!



And here's another - happy birthday, Lisa!!!!!!!​


----------



## shesulsa

_Happy Birthday
Hardheadjarhead
Blindside
and to my LISA!!_
 
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:​


----------



## Carol

Happy Birthday

HardheadJarhead, Blindside, and Lisa!!  WoooooT!!1


----------



## Ping898

artyon:​*Happy Birthday​*
*Hardheadjarhead​**Blindside​**and LISA!!​*
artyon: ​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Korppi76, INDYFIGHTER, and mjdeslon!!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy birthday, Korppi76, INDYFIGHTER, and mjdeslon!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy birthday, Korppi76, INDYFIGHTER, and mjdeslon!!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to PatMunk and Bill Bednarick!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to 
Chris from CT!!
*artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to **Chris from CT!!*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to *
* Chris from CT!!*
artyon:​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Chris from CT!!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy (belated) Birthday to Kenposikh!!!!
So sorry I missed your day. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=2336
Happy Birthday to pete and MSTCND!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:

​


----------



## crushing

Happy Birthday pete and MSTCND and my beautiful daughter Paige (who isn't a member here and probably won't read it, but I wanted to post it anyway).


----------



## MSTCNC

THANK YOU!

And Happy Birthday, Pete & Paige!


----------



## Drac

Jade Tigress said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday to Kenposikh!!!!
> So sorry I missed your day. ​


 
Ditto


Happy Birthday to MSTCND!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to pete and MSTCND!!!
 artyon:artyon:artyon:
And to Paige too, even if she won't see it!
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Jade Tigress and crysis!!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Jade Tigress 
artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to crysis!!!!

artyon: artyon:  []artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Jade Tigress!!!!!!! 
artyon: :high5: :cheers: :highfive:​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to crysis!!!!
artyon: artyon:​


----------



## MSTCNC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JADE TIGRESS!!!!!

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 

Happy Birthay, Crysis!

artyon:​
Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## crushing

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JADE TIGRESS!!!!!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to AvPKenpo!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to AvPKenpo!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MSTCNC

Happy Birthday to AvPKenpo!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Andrew Evans!!!


----------



## MSTCNC

ALWAYS glad to wish another Andrew a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday kenpotex and thewhitemikevick


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday kenpotex and thewhitemikevick!!!
artyon: :cheers: :high5:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday kenpotex and thewhitemikevick!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Drac

oops


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday fightingfat!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday fightingfat!!!!


 
yes happy birthday


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday fightingfat!!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7527Happy Birthday to splazzatch!!!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to splazzatch!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to splazzatch!!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

My birthday's March 17th!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to splazzatch!!!
 artyon:​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Happy Birthday to splazzatch!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Bujinjoda!!!
artyon:​http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=661


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Bujingodai!!!:ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday to Jonathan Randall!!!!
*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Jonathan Randall!!!!*artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy birthday, Bujinjoda!!!artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Jonathan Randall!!!!*artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Bigshadow!!!*

*Whoot!!!*

*artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Danjo and Bigshadow!!!!!!!

artyon: :highfive: :cheers: :high5: :drinky:
​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Bigshadow!!!*


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Danjo!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Danjo​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Danjo and Bigshadow!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## bookworm_cn317

This is probably immature, but I'm gonna do it anyway.


TOMORROW'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!​OK, I feel better now. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.​


----------



## Kacey

bookworm_cn317 said:


> This is probably immature, but I'm gonna do it anyway.
> 
> 
> TOMORROW'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!​OK, I feel better now. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.​



Woohoo!!!  Happy birthday  a day early, bookworm_cn317!!!!!
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

An Early Happy birthday wish to bookworm_cn317!!!!!\artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## morph4me

Happy birthday bookworm_cn317!!!artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :high5: :cheers: artyon:


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, sbreault_2000 and  WMKS Shogun!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy birthday, sbreault_2000 and WMKS Shogun!!!artyon:artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6337
*Happy Birthday to GuruJim1 and brazilusa!!*​


----------



## KempoGuy06

Jade Tigress said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6337
> *Happy Birthday to GuruJim1 and brazilusa!!*​


Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!

B


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to GuruJim1 and brazilusa!!!!*


----------



## KempoGuy06

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH_HALE!!!!

B


----------



## Drac

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH_HALE!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Rich Hale!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Rich Hale!!

artyon: artyon:
​


----------



## bluemtn

Happy birthday, gixxershane!  artyon:


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Happy birthday, gixxershane! artyon:


 
Yes happy Birthday


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, gixxershane!
artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday,gixxershaneartyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Kreth
and
Splice42!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday
Kreth and Splice42!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday
Kreth and Splice42!!!!!!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Kreth!!!!​


----------



## Cryozombie

Happy Birthday Kreth.​


----------



## Kreth

Sweet, a birthday ninja. Does he have any ice for my pounding head? ;


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

No; but, he could remove your head in a swift and stealthy fashion; thereby alleviating any further pounding 

Enjoy yourself?


----------



## Kreth

OnlyAnEgg said:


> No; but, he could remove your head in a swift and stealthy fashion; thereby alleviating any further pounding
> 
> Enjoy yourself?


Actually, yes. My band practiced last night, and then a few of us went out to karaoke afterwards, where we handed out dozens of business cards and told people about a gig we have coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Cool!  I love karaoke.  I took my daughter a couple of weeks ago and she enjoyed herself, as well.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
MCG!!!​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday MCG!!!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday, MCG!!!
artyon:
​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka!!:cheers: artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1073Happy Birthday to greendragon, Old Fat Kenpoka, 
and a 
Belated Birthday Wish
 to those I missed. 

:asian: :asian::asian::asian:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka!!:cheers: artyon:


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

*ONLY AN EGG!!!*

*artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​
> *ONLY AN EGG!!!*​
> *artyon: artyon:*​


 

Yes Happy Birthday again


----------



## Drac

* A HAPPY BIRTHDAY to*
*ONLY AN EGG!!!* 
*artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Shaderon...:highfive:artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday Shaderon...:highfive:artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


 
And many more


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to Southwell!!!
*artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*

​


----------



## HKphooey

Happy B-day to Southwell!


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Southwell!!!
 *artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to RichK and kid!!


----------



## Drac

A Belated Happy Birthday wish to Southwell...


----------



## Ninjamom

I'd like to be the first to wish a HAPPY BIRTHDAY to
ME!!!
artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  

My kids think I'm older than dirt.
*[mathgeek humor]* But at 47, I keep reminding myself that I am now in my prime. *[/mathgeekhumor]*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Ninjamom!
artyon: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Ninjamom!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


​


----------



## Drac

Yes!  Happy birthday, Ninjamomartyon: :drinky: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :drinky: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Tim Hartman, thesensei, BushidoUK and Xequat!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Tim Hartman, thesensei, BushidoUK and Xequat!!artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Palusut and gojuprincess!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Drac

A very Happy Birthday to Palusut and gojuprincess!!artyon: artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold

Thanks MJS and Drac!!!


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Yari!!!!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Yari!!:ultracool


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to tsdclaflin and RevIV!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to tsdclaflin and RevIV!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Shaderon

Well I sent private emails... but Happy Birthday here too anyway guys!


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to Grenadier!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Grenadier!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Grenadier!!! 
Hope your day is great!!
 


artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy birthday, Grenadier!!!!!!!!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday to theletch1!!!!!!!!!:cheers:artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday 
to 
theletch1!!!!!!!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to theletch1!!!!!!!!!:cheers:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!!! :cheers:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday 
to 
theletch1!!!!!!!!!
artyon::cheers: :highfive: :drinky: artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

Happy Bithday to CorkyKS and chfroehlich!!!!!


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday to Grenadier!!!:ultracool:ultracool


Can't improve on what Drac says.


----------



## kidswarrior

Happy birthday Master Penfil--late in the day, I know, but enjoy what's left.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to:*

Kaliador July 01
Brian Jones July 03
HKphooey and Gray Phoenix July 05
Josh Oakley and Master Penfil July 10
Ten Tigers July 11
Kokanut July 13
Gerrynassos July 14


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthdays to:*
> 
> Kaliador July 01
> Brian Jones July 03
> HKphooey and Gray Phoenix July 05
> Josh Oakley and Master Penfil July 10
> Ten Tigers July 11
> Kokanut July 13
> Gerrynassos July 14



From me too.... Lost track of time for a couple weeks.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to dubljay and Boondoggleyou!!!!:highfive::drinky:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to dubljay and Boondoggleyou!!!!:highfive::drinky:artyon:artyon:*


 

I'll secand what Drac has to say so it is official Happy Birhday


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to dubljay and Boondoggleyou!!!!:highfive::drinky:artyon:artyon:*


_*Can I third it? *_
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Flatlander!!!!:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday, Flatlander!!!!**
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday, kidswarrior!!!!**
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim,Ceicei and Sarah*
*:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## KempoGuy06

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim,Ceicei and Sarah*
> *:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!

:ultracool

B


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim,Ceicei and Sarah*
> *:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


The very best today!


----------



## agemechanic03

From Korea........HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL!!!!!!:ultracool


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Kuk Sa Nim,Ceicei and Sarah
**:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Ceicei

Thank you so much!  Also Happy Birthday to all of you who had their birthdays earlier this month~!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Mikael151...*


----------



## Kacey

artyon:
 Happy birthday, Mikael151!  
artyon:
​


----------



## IcemanSK

Have a great Birthday, Mikael151!


----------



## ed-swckf

HAPPY  BIRTHDAY
artyon:
JENNA
artyon:​


----------



## IcemanSK

ed-swckf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> artyon:
> JENNA
> artyon:​


Happy Birthday, Jenna!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Nyrotic*..:cheers::cheers::cheers::


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday, Nyrotic*..:cheers::cheers::cheers::


 
I second that.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Drac said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday, Nyrotic...*:cheers::cheers::cheers:



I third it

B


----------



## KempoGuy06

*Happy Birthday KenpoRick, PaulP and mj lover*

:drinky:

B


----------



## Gin-Gin

*Happy Birthday to everyone I've missed!!*  :cheers:artyon:artyon::drinky:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday KenpoRick, PaulP and mj lover!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday!!!! To *Marcus Buonfiglio**, **upnorthkyosa**, and **spiderboy*


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday!!!! To *Marcus Buonfiglio**, **upnorthkyosa**, and **spiderboy!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, tshadowchaser!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## kidswarrior

Kacey said:


> Happy birthday, tshadowchaser!!!!
> artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
> ​



Almost missed it. :uhyeah: Happy Birthday TS!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Raewyn, rmclain and  CHA3Kenpo!!!!*
:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## KempoGuy06

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mater Panto and Spookyfbi !!!!!!!!!!!!*


B


----------



## Drac

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mater Panto and Spookyfbi !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

Happy Belated Birthday to  r erman..


----------



## Drac

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to *baughman, onequiks2k, TKD Kain....*


----------



## Gin-Gin

Oops--duplicate post 

would a Mod please delete this one?  thanks!


----------



## Gin-Gin

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to baughman, onequiks2k, TKD Kain & **a Happy Belated Birthday to Raewyn & all those I missed this year (& last year)!! *artyon: :cheers:  artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to JMH7331....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kihon_gent!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons and **DeLamar.J* ...................

:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons and **DeLamar.J* ...................
> 
> :highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:


Ditto!!!!artyon:artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons and **DeLamar.J* ...................
> 
> :highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:



_*Enjoy your day!!!
*_


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons and **DeLamar.J* ...................
> 
> :highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:


 

Have a wonderful day you two.


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons and DeLamar.J!!!!
:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Rich Parsons

Thanks Everyone. I am out west in the desert working on making your vehicles run out here even better. 

Later


----------



## Drac

Rich Parsons said:


> Thanks Everyone. I am out west in the desert working on making your vehicles run out here even better.
> 
> Later


 
Have a couple of cold ones to wash away the dust...


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to German Coach and Whitebelt...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Lynne, bydand, and chinto01!!!!!*
:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Lynne, bydand, and chinto01!!!!!*
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## Lynne

Thank you! 

Happy Birthday to Bydand and Chinto01.  Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Drac

* Happy Belated Birthdays to TheEdge883 and blacklightmike *


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> * Happy Belated Birthdays to TheEdge883 and blacklightmike *


OOPS!! From me too. 
​

artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

Well before *Father Greek* or *msinkie* spill the beans..Yes, today is my birthday..My age??? Old!!! Nuff said...I remember a time when this age was unthinkable and yet here I am..


----------



## Tames D

Happy B day Drac.


----------



## Lisa

Happy Birthday Drac!


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday, Drac!


----------



## kidswarrior

Happy Birthday, Drac! You don't have to tell us your age, just the first number. :lol: Does it start with a 5? An 8? A 1? Just kidding, put the cane away.  Seriously, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Drac!

Just remember... if it's not illegal, immoral, or bad for you... it's probably no fun - find something else to do with your birthday!  Enjoy!


----------



## bydand

artyon: Happy Birthday Drac!artyon:


----------



## Drac

kidswarrior said:


> Happy Birthday, Drac! You don't have to tell us your age, just the first number. :lol: Does it start with a 5? An 8? A 1? Just kidding, put the cane away.  Seriously, hope you have a great day.


 
Hey, watch that stuff..I fell old enough without your attempts at humor..LOL..Pretty soon I'll need that cane, but only if its a *CaneMasters* cane...Thanks for the wishes...


----------



## 14 Kempo

Drac said:


> Hey, watch that stuff..I fell old enough without your attempts at humor..LOL..Pretty soon I'll need that cane, but only if its a *CaneMasters* cane...Thanks for the wishes...


 
Well, well ... I thought youngsters were supposed to respect their elders ... what's this world coming too!!

Congratulations Drac, mine just passed as well ... a very well known date ...


----------



## Drac

This is what I want for my birthday..


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> Hey, watch that stuff..I fell old enough without your attempts at humor..LOL..Pretty soon I'll need that cane, but only if its a *CaneMasters* cane...Thanks for the wishes...


Actually, I meant put the CaneMasters cane away, as in _Don't use it on me for my poor attempt at humor_. Wasn't thinking of you needing it to walk (although mine has come in handy the times I _have _needed it).



			
				14 Kempo said:
			
		

> Well, well ... I thought youngsters were supposed to respect their elders ... what's this world coming too!!


Actually, I'm older than Drac.  But then again, with the Dark Lords, it's hard to say. :ultracool


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Drac as always you the man.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Sigung LaBounty!!! ( 09/19/2007)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*Happy Birthday to bdparsons and MMAfighter*


----------



## kidswarrior

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday to Sigung LaBounty!!! ( 09/19/2007)*
> *-----------------------------------------*
> *Happy Birthday to bdparsons and MMAfighter*


Amen.
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Shogun....*
artyon:artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

_*Happy birthday, Shogun. *_
_*And many, many more.*_ :highfive:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to streetwise!!!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to dianhsuhe!!!!*
:highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## kidswarrior

*Happy Birthday*

*dianhsuhe !!*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday* to *Ian Kinder!!!!*
:highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Beaner*
artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Kalicombat and **shinbushi* .....
:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday ( 10/02/2007) to* *Taekwondo gal06*..
---------------------------------------
*Happy Birthday today to KENPOJOE*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kenpo_disciple....*
:high5::high5:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*A very Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr..*
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to nlkenpo
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

* A very Happy Birthday to Rich Owens...*
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

A Very Happy Birthday to everyone I've missed!! :cheers: opcorn: artyon:
artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Gin-Gin said:


> A Very Happy Birthday to everyone I've missed!! :cheers: opcorn: artyon:
> artyon:


 

I agree with the above statement.


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Rich Owens!

artyon: :highfive: :cheers: opcorn: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:

And a belated happy birthday to everyone I've missed!

artyon: :highfive: :cheers: opcorn: :cheers: :highfive: artyon:
​


----------



## Drac

*A very Happy Birthday to MJS..*
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## shesulsa

*WOO HOO 

:cheers:  MJS  :cheers:

Another Great Year!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lynne

Happy Birthday, MJS.  I hope you have a great day.

Lynne


----------



## MJS

Thanks everyone!:ultracool


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Mike - sorry I'm a little late; I just logged on.


----------



## MJS

Kacey said:


> Happy birthday, Mike - sorry I'm a little late; I just logged on.


 
Thank you!:ultracool


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to NYCRonin..*
[


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to CanuckMA, Amknpo and, Hawke!!!!*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to D.Cobb and Slihn.... *
:drinky::drinky::drinky::drinky::drinky:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Brian VanCise one of the Dark Lords of the Last Person Thread..Enjoy the day....*
:cheers::cheers::cheers::drinky::drinky::drinky:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Saitama Steve and 7starmantis..*
:cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Brian VanCise one of the Dark Lords of the Last Person Thread..Enjoy the day....*
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::drinky::drinky::drinky:artyon:


 

Yes Brian enjoy your day better late than never.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Master Dave and samourai ....*
artyon:artyon:artyon::high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Belated Birthday Wishes(10/18/2007) to DArnold and Fallen Ninja....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to chris arena and allpet!!!!!!*

:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to:*

*Manzberrzan 10/21*

*Fletcher 10/22*

*Jaybacca 10/23*

*and a Happy Birthday today to Rick Manglinong....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to diamondbar1971..*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Darkmoon...............*
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Goldendragon7..*:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Goldendragon7..*:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:




Well,,, thank you !!!!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kanjc!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::highfive:*


----------



## shesulsa

_*:wavey:  Happy Birthday  :wavey:
to my favorite half of the Jumbo Squad
Jared!
:matrix::fart:  :boxing:  :armed:
*_
Last year of single digits, buddy - enjoy!
:xwing:
​


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> _*:wavey: Happy Birthday :wavey:*_
> _*to my favorite half of the Jumbo Squad*_​
> _*Jared!*_
> _*:matrix::fart: :boxing: :armed:*_​
> Last year of single digits, buddy - enjoy!
> :xwing:​


 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to jenngibbs2000 and  Hollywood1340*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to  The Opal Dragon!!!!!artyon:artyon:*


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy Birthday Opal Dragon!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to TaeKwonDoJoe...*

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to  MSUTKD and Mei Hua...*
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to IcemanSK!!!!!!!!!!!*
:highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon::drinky::drinky:


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> *A Very Happy Birthday to IcemanSK!!!!!!!!!!!*
> :highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon::drinky::drinky:



Yeah - What Drac said!!!


----------



## morph4me

I'm a little late, but Happy Birthday ICEMAN


----------



## terryl965

Sorry Iceman Happy Birthday


----------



## Drac

*Happy Guy Fawkes Day* :highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## IcemanSK

Kacey said:


> Yeah - What Drac said!!!


 
Thanks to all y'all!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to cdhall, still learning, Hawk, IRO-Bot....Enjoy your day....*
artyon:artyon:artyon::highfive::highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday cdhall, still learning, Hawk, and IRO-Bot.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Andrew Green and Jeff L ......*
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy belated Birthdays to* *  swiftpete 11/09  *
*              Jo-zen and Amazon 11/10*


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Andrew!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: artyon: ​


----------



## MJS

Happy Birthday Andrew!!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,  Andrew Green & Jeff L*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Andrew Green!*​


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy birthday to our resident Geek,* _*Andrew Green!*_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Drag'n...*
:cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Drag'n :cheers:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday slomokenpo!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday slomokenpo:cheers:*


----------



## JBrainard

Well! Let me be the first to say, 
Happy Birthday Bushidomartialarts!


----------



## Drac

JBrainard said:


> Well! Let me be the first to say,
> Happy Birthday Bushidomartialarts!


 
*Ya beat me too it JB...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Bushidomartialarts!!!:cheers:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Bushidomartialarts!
artyon: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Odin..*
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Odin!!!*:cheers:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker and Dan Anderson.. *
:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Martial Tucker and Dan Anderson.. *
> :cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:


 

I will second that


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Dan Anderson and Martial Tucker* :cheers:


----------



## IcemanSK

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Dan Anderson and Martial Tucker* :cheers:


 
Hey, what he said!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to aedrasteia and Arizona Angel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,  aedrasteia and Arizona Angel!!! :cheers:*


----------



## 14 Kempo

_Happy Birthday to all that I missed over the past couple days. I hope you all enjoyed your special day!_


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy birthday to all those mid-November birthday folks. I hope the coming year brings joy.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday  Brian and Joshua !!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Brian and Joshua !!!:cheers:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Kennedy Shogen Ryu*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Kennedy Shogen Ryu*


 
I'd like to add my wishes for a Happy Birthday :cheers:


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Belated Birthday to  Karate Dad 11/25/2007...*


----------



## Drac

*...Happy Birthday to shesulsa and digitalronin.*
artyon:artyon::drinky::drinky:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  shesulsa and digitalronin:cheers:*


----------



## Lisa

*Happy Birthday Shesulsa!*

*Have a great day, honey!*

*artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## terryl965

*Shesulsa I hope your Birthday is as wonderful as the sunrise is every morning*​


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks you guys.


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday Shesulsa!*
~JB


----------



## Kacey

_Happy birthday, shesulsa!!!!_​


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kacey said:


> _Happy birthday, shesulsa!!!!_​




Yes Happy Birthday!


----------



## shesulsa

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Georgia! 

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

Hope you have the best day and best  year ever!!!!
​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bustr*:cheers:
__________________


----------



## Drac

*Yep, Happy D-day bustr !!!!*


----------



## kenpofighter

Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Seabrook!!!!*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Seabrook!!!!*


 
Ditto on what drac said


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Seabrook :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

* Happy Belated Birthday to PunkRockSpawn 11/30/2007.....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Carol Kaur, bayonet and Nightingale.....*
:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Kacey

*Happy birthday, Carol!!!*​
artyon: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Carol, bayonet and Nightingale!!!  :cheers:*


----------



## Carol

Thanks everyone  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Happy birthday all
Carol I hope your having a great day


----------



## shesulsa

Carol!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I'll have to call you now.


----------



## Drac

Happy Belated Birthdays to* Calhoun* 12/02/2007 and to LebanB 12/09/2007//


----------



## terryl965

Well since I forget to say this yesterday Happy Birthday Yolanda other wise known as *BoricuaTKD*, the *9th* was hers and she had a wonderful one I hope.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to  kenpo_cory...and American HKD*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Happy Belated Birthdays to* Calhoun* 12/02/2007 and to LebanB 12/09/2007//


 


terryl965 said:


> Well since I forget to say this yesterday Happy Birthday Yolanda other wise known as *BoricuaTKD*, the *9th* was hers and she had a wonderful one I hope.


 


Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to kenpo_cory...and American HKD*


 
Happy Birthday to everyone I missed


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to  kenpo_cory and American HKD
artyon:**artyon:**artyon:**artyon:*​


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy birthday to Kempo Cory & American HKD!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Karl*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Karl*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Kenpostart :high5:*


----------



## Drac

* Happy Birthday to wnykarateboy.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday wnykarateboy :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Ping898*


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy birthday, Ping!!!!*_

artyon: :drinky: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive: :drinky: artyon:​


----------



## shesulsa

artyon:artyon:artyon:
_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PING!!!!*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Ping :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Ping!!! :highfive:*


----------



## Lisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PING!!!!*


*artyon:  artyon:*​


----------



## arnisador

Yes, _HAPPY BIRTHDAY_!


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday to all I have missed​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to RachelK


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday RachelK *:highfive:


----------



## Drac

*A belated Happy Birthday to benj13bowlin 12/18/2007 and  shotman 12/19/2007...*


----------



## Drac

*HappyBirthday to **TheOriginalName...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday T**heOriginalName:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday MA-Caver....*
artyon:artyon::drinkbeer:drinkbeer


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Caver :highfive:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday MA-Caver!
artyon: :cheers: :drinky: :highfive: :drinky: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## Ping898

​​​*artyon:   :highfive:   artyon:*​
*Happy Birthday MA-Caver!*​ 
*artyon:   :highfive:   artyon:*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Magnustampa:highfive:*


----------



## agemechanic03

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALL.......I'M VERY BAD WITH DATES....SORRY!:cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Insley Stiles, Redfang and KenpoVortex* :high5:


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Insley Stiles, Redfang and KenpoVortex* :high5:


 
What he said Happy Birthday to Insley Stiles, redfang, KenpoVortex............


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal, Christina05.....*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to masherdong, Marginal, Christina05
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  masherdong, Marginal, and Christina05 :highfive: *


----------



## Drac

*Happy birthday to KempoShaun..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy birthday KempoShaun :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Dan G...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Dan G :highfive:*


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Today's my grandpa's 90th birthday! He went to bed over an hour ago, but I'm still kinda celebrating! His great-granddaughter(my cousin's daughter) made him a card! AND she put HER own money in it! Yeah, I TOTALLY melted when she told me that! She is, after all, teh cuteness!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAPA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morph4me

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Today's my grandpa's 90th birthday! He went to bed over an hour ago, but I'm still kinda celebrating! His great-granddaughter(my cousin's daughter) made him a card! AND she put HER own money in it! Yeah, I TOTALLY melted when she told me that! She is, after all, teh cuteness!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAPA!!!!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations and Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday jim777 and green meanie* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday jim777 and green meanie* :high5:


----------



## agemechanic03

Happy Birthday All...Been on vacation with the wifey here in Korea!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Craig Coulter* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Craig Coulter* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to saucieloo, kodo,and FistofManheim....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday saucieloo, kodo,and FistofManheim:high5:*


----------



## Drac

Happy belated Birthday to to donald.01/06/2008..


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Terryl965 :high5:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday Terry!*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> Happy belated Birthday to to donald.01/06/2008..


 
*Yes, Happy Birthday Donald :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Terry!!! :highfive:*


----------



## JBrainard

Happy Birthday Terry, you post whore, you.


----------



## agemechanic03

Happy Birthday Terry!!

Not to be a downer, but mine was skipped this past week....the 1st


----------



## terryl965

Agemechanic03 sorry about you being missed Happy belated Birthday


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy birthday, Terry!!!!*_

artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Sgt Grunt USMC. Semper Fi*. :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Sgt Grunt USMC..Hoo-Rah..*


----------



## jim777

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday jim777 and green meanie* :high5:


 
Thanks, and thank you too Drac!  Sorry I meed these on the right day!

jim


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Laurentkd and tkdgirl...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Laurentkd and tkdgirl!!! :highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy Birthday Laurentkd and tkdgirl!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*_​


----------



## IcemanSK

Well, I can't let this go! Happy Birthday TKDgirl & Master Lauren!


----------



## Laurentkd

Thanks everyone!
Happy birthday to TKDgirl as well!!


----------



## Ping898

A day late, but.....

*Happy Birthday **Laurentkd and tkdgirl!!! *​


----------



## agemechanic03

Just now gettin' back on. Had to take the wife to the airport to send her back to the states, so.... Happy Belated BDAY ALL!!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday foggymorning162* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday foggymorning162* ......


----------



## agemechanic03

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOGGYMORNING162!


----------



## terryl965

Ping898 said:


> A day late, but.....
> 
> *Happy Birthday **Laurentkd and tkdgirl!!!*​


 
Sorry I'm late on this Happy Birthday


----------



## terryl965

agemechanic03 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOGGYMORNING162!


 
I'll second it


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Hapkid0ist*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Hapkid0ist :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Sin & Sensei Payne :high5::high5:*


----------



## agemechanic03

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Hapkid0ist :high5:*



I'll 2nd that!


----------



## agemechanic03

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Sin & Sensei Payne :high5::high5:*



Happy BDAY to u both!!


----------



## KempoGuy06

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Sin & Sensei Payne :high5::high5:*


yes happy birthday, and by the looks of it it's your 21st, be safe and dont do anything I wouldnt do

B


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Sin & Sensei Payne :high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Sin & Sensei Payne :high5::high5:*


 
I will agree Happy Birthday


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday parkerkarate...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to charyuop and karatekid1975 who celebrated their birthdays on Saturdays..*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Absolutely a Happy Belated Birthday to charyuop and karatekid1975 who celebrated their birthdays on Saturdays..*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthdays to charyuop and karatekid1975 who celebrated their birthdays on Saturdays..*


 
Yes, Happy belated birthday to both of you


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday parkerkarate :high5:*


----------



## agemechanic03

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PARKERKARATE!!!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday SideWinderGX :high5:*


----------



## agemechanic03

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIDEWINDERGX!


----------



## Drac

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIDEWINDERGX!*


----------



## Drac

*A very Happy Birthday to OULobo and KempoGuy 06..:cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *A very Happy Birthday to OULobo and KempoGuy 06..:cheers:*


 
I second that :high5:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> I second that :high5:


 

I will third it


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Belated Birthday( 01/20) to Father Greek...:bangahead:*


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday KempoGuy!*

Stay cool,
~JB


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to phlaw 01/24 and D Brady 01/25...*


----------



## IcemanSK

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthdays to phlaw 01/24 and D Brady 01/25...*


 
Yeah, what the vampire said!

Happy birthday to you both


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthdays to phlaw 01/24 and D Brady 01/25...*


 
Ditto!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Shodan and Darksoul ....:cheers::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Shodan and Darksoul ....:cheers::cheers::cheers:*


 
I will drink to that


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Shodan and Darksoul :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Islander and hong kong fooey...artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Islander and hong kong fooey:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Mekugi, Drusilla & teashoci :high5:*


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday to Mekugi, Drusilla & teashoci :high5:*


 
DITTO!!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Shaolinwind!!! *


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Brother John!!! :cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Brother John :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to ed-swckf, deadhead and Imbolic..Feb 02:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Haze...:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Haze...:highfive::highfive:*


 
Ditto


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to uechidrew and jagenheie...artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday uechidrew and jagenheie :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday ehsen :high5:*


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday ehsen :high5:*


 
*Ditto!!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday OZman!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday OZman:high5:*


----------



## IcemanSK

Happy Birthday Ozman!!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday hardheadjarhead 02/26*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Lisa and Blindside..:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Lisa and Blindside..:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


 
Yes I agree and hope you had the best day possible


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Lisa and Blindside!!!!
:wavey: :highfive: artyon: :highfive: :wavey:
*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Lisa and Blindside :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to INDYFIGHTER...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, INDYFIGHTER:high5:*


----------



## Lisa

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Bill Bedarick ( 02/19/)*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Chris from CT*...:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Chris from CT*...:cheers::cheers::cheers:


What he said :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kenposikh ...:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday kenposikh:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday pete, MSTCND and SenseiBear :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday pete, MSTCND and SenseiBear :high5:*


 
*Happy Birthday to all*


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday pete, MSTCND and SenseiBear :high5:*


 
YEP...


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to masterfinger and Shinkengata!!!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, masterfinger and Shinkengata :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to BillW !!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to BillW !!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:*


 
Happy Birthday :high5:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to BillW !!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:*


 
*Yes have a wonderful day*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kathyjo and AvKenpo..:cheers::ultracool*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to kathyjo and AvKenpo..:cheers::ultracool*


 
*Happy Birthday indeed*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,  kathyjo and AvKenpo :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to The Kai..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Andrew Evans (02/28)*


----------



## morph4me

*A Belated Happy Birthday to The Kai & Andrew Evans :high5: :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Snake Eyes and kenpotex...*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday fightingfat and Belated Happy Birthday to *Snake Eyes and kenpotex* :highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to **Jukado1..*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to **Jukado1..*


 
*Enjoy your special day*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Jukado1:high5:*


----------



## Drac

* Happy Birthday to mcantele...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  mcantele :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday mcantele :high5:*


*Have a wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kempojack and Bill Coqswell...*:drinky::high5:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to kempojack and Bill Coqswell...*:drinky::high5:


 
*I agree with Drac have a wonderrful day*​


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> *I agree with Drac have a wonderful day*​


 
And I agree with Terry, Happy Birthday *kempojack and Bill Coqswell:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Jai and Samuraifan!!!!:highfive::highfive::cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Jai and Samuraifan :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Bujingodai..*


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Belated to Jonathan Randall and timmy61* 03/12/2008


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> * Happy Birthday to mcantele...*


 
I dunno how this happened...According to the calendar TODAY is his birthday yet he was wished it earlier this month....Oh well...


----------



## JBrainard

Let me be the first to say... 
*Happy Birthday Bigshadow!*


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Bigshadow!!!
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## terryl965

Kacey said:


> Happy birthday, Bigshadow!!!
> artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: artyon:​


 

*Enjoy your Day Bigshadow*


----------



## bookworm_cn317

My birthday's Monday! So wear green!


----------



## IcemanSK

bookworm_cn317 said:


> My birthday's Monday! So wear green!


 
That, I will. Just for youartyon: Happy Birthday on Monday!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday Bigshadow!*


----------



## Drac

bookworm_cn317 said:


> My birthday's Monday! So wear green!


 
So do you plan on going out and consuming mass quanties of *green beer???*


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Drac said:


> So do you plan on going out and consuming mass quanties of *green beer???*


 
No, at most, a glass of wine.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bookworm-cn317..:headbangin:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to ace...*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to ace...*


 
*Have a great one*


----------



## MA-Caver

Happy Birthday to those I miss ... oh and Birthday Cat says the same thing...


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday Bookworm!*


----------



## shesulsa

_*Happy Birthday Bookworm!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, bookworm!!!!
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: artyon:

(Normally, I'd use blue... but for St. Pat's day, it had to be green!)​


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday ace and bookworm :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to sbreault 2000 and WMKS Shogun*..:cheers::cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday sbreault 2000 and WMKS Shogun*:high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday sbreault 2000 and WMKS Shogun*:high5::high5:


 
*Enjoy your day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday GuruJim1 and brazilusa* :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday GuruJim1 and brazilusa*  :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Rich Hale :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Beleated Birthday to Rich Hale :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Belated Birthday to Red Dragon Kyukido..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kenpo0324...*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *A Happy Belated Birthday to Red Dragon Kyukido..*


 
*I hope you had a great day*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to kenpo0324 :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Eternal White Belt and bignick. Have a great day :high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Eternal White Belt and bignick. Have a great day :high5::high5:*


 
*Yes have a wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Eternal White Belt and bignick. Have a great day :cheers:*


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Belated Birthday to matt.m (03/22):highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Kyo :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*I wish to say Happy Birthday to my oldest son Zachary he has turned 14 and knows everything. So Happy Birthday. By the way he want an account but I told him a few more years.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Zachary!!! :highfive:artyon:*
I remember when I knew everything


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday lulflo:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to RyuKyuBushi and maruishi ( 03/30)..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to BlackCatBonz, JD_Nelson, Kenpojujitsu3.....*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthdays to RyuKyuBushi and maruishi ( 03/30)..*


 


Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to BlackCatBonz, JD_Nelson, Kenpojujitsu3.....*


 
ALL THE BEST :high5:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to BlackCatBonz, JD_Nelson, Kenpojujitsu3.....*


 
*Have a wonderful Day*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday gixxershane and Bester :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday gixxershane and Bester :high5: :high5:*



*Enjoy your special Day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday PeaceWarrior :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Grubic and True2Kenpo :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Grubic and True2Kenpo :high5: :high5:*


 

*Enjoy your special day*


----------



## Andy Moynihan

I wish to make a correction:


Someone commented that I turned "30" Today.


This is not the case.

I turned "XXX", see


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Kreth and Andy Moynihan :highfive::highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Kreth and Andy Moynihan :highfive::highfive:*


 

*I agree happy birthday*​


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday gixxershane and Bester :high5: :high5:*


 


			
				morph4me said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Grubic and True2Kenpo :high5: *:high5:





			
				morph4me said:
			
		

> *[COLOR=#000ff]Happy Birthday Kreth and Andy Moynihan :high5: [/COLOR][FONT]*;high5:




Ditto..


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday MCG!!!:headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday MCG :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Bonnie...:headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Bonnie...:headbangin:*


 
*Enjoy your day :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Bonnie...:headbangin:*


 

*Have a wonderful day*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Batleth and mrhnau :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Batleth and mrhnau :high5: :high5:*


*Have a wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to MingThe Merciless and Black Tiger Fist.... :cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,  Ming The Merciless and Black Tiger Fist :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday, Ming The Merciless and Black Tiger Fist :high5: :high5:*



*Enjoy your wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday bart...:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday bart...:highfive::highfive:*


 
*:drinkbeer*​


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday bart...:highfive::highfive:*


 
Ditto :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday dart68 :high5: *


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Henderson :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday dart68 :high5: *


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Henderson :high5:*


 
What he said...Many Happy returns..


----------



## morph4me

_*Happy Birthday Old Fat Kenpoka :high5:*_


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> _*Happy Birthday Old Fat Kenpoka :high5:*_


 
Enjoy your fantastic day​


----------



## Drac

_*Belated Happy Birthday wishes Old Fat Kenpoka :high5:*_


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Steronius and Shirt Ripper* :high5::high5:







Shirt Ripper </DIV>


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Steronius and Shirt Ripper* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday rdouglas 1965*...:cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday rdouglas 1965 :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday James Kvacich and LB Karateka*:high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Dave Leverich and Flying Crane:high5:* :high5:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Dave Leverich and Flying Crane:high5:* :high5:


 

*Yes have a wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday James Kvacich and LB Karateka*:high5: :high5:


 


morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Dave Leverich and Flying Crane:high5:* :high5:


 
*What he said!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday carmstrong, Never A Reflection and Kacey :high5: :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday carmstrong, Never A Reflection and Kacey :high5: :high5: :high5:*


 
*Happy Birthday to all of you*​


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to carmstrong, Never A Reflection and Kacey :high5: :high5: :high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday, Sifu Ken!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday OnlyAnEgg and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers :high5: *:high5:


----------



## Lisa

Whoot for onlyanegg and Sifu Ken of 8 tigers!

You made it another year!

Congratulations!

artyon:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday OnlyAnEgg and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers :high5: *:high5:


 

*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday,
kenpoworks!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,*
*kenpoworks :high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*ALTHAUR & BANDOG!*
:drinky:​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday*
*althaur & bandog :high5: :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to all that I missed....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Shaderon....*artyon:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Shaderon:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Shaderon:highfive:*


 
*Enjoy your day*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Shaderon!
Happy Happy!​


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Shaderon!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Southwell.....:supcool::cheers:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Southwell!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Southwell:high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
DungHo!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday*
*Dung HO*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday
Dung HO:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday hdeleon..*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday hdeleon..*


 
*Enjoy your day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday hdeleon:high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
hdeleon
and
kid!​


----------



## Drac

Fudge..dbl posted AGAIN.


----------



## Drac

*Happy birthday kid..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy birthday kid :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Kid:cheers:*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Sean Kelly!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday
Sean Kelly  :high5:*


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> *Sean Kelly :high5:*


 
*Ditto........*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
NinjaMom
and
Tony!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday NinjaMom and 
Tony :high5: :high5:*


----------



## Ninjamom

For all my fellow-technogeeks:

I can honestly say that I just turned 30 ......... in hex 
Up until yesterday, I was still in my prime.  

Now I won't be in any 'prime' again until I hit 53.

Cake tonight at my house.  You're all invited.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Damn.  Can't make it.  I'd have to leave now and my boss has been watching me lately.

Have a piece for me!


----------



## terryl965

Ninjamom said:


> For all my fellow-technogeeks:
> 
> I can honestly say that I just turned 30 ......... in hex
> Up until yesterday, I was still in my prime.
> 
> Now I won't be in any 'prime' again until I hit 53.
> 
> Cake tonight at my house. You're all invited.


 
Happy Birthday Ninjamom, nice invite I well be there in spirit.


----------



## JBrainard

Happy birthday Ninjamom.
Stay cool,
John


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Datu Tim Hartman, thesensei, and BushidoUK* :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Datu Timmeh!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
thesensei
and BushidoUK!!!​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Palusut!!!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday
Palusut :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> *Palusut :high5:*


 
*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday's to NinjaMom and *
*Tony....*


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday thesenseiand BushidoUK!!!

*Happy Birthday*
*Palusut and** Datu Tim Hartman, *


----------



## Guro Harold

Thanks Everyone,

I am humbled by these greetings!

-Harold


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Ian Demagii and Furtry* :high5: :high5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*Ian Demagii and Furtry!!!*​


----------



## terryl965

OnlyAnEgg said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> *Ian Demagii and Furtry!!!*​


 

*Have a wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays*
*Ian Demagii and Furtry!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kenpo3631, Damian Mavis, jfarnsworth, SulsaPR.....*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to kenpo3631, Damian Mavis, jfarnsworth, SulsaPR.....*


 

*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
* kenpo3631, Damian Mavis, jfarnsworth &** SulsaPR!!!*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to KickChick..:highfive::highfive::drinky:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday to Everyone I missed the past couple days!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to all that I have missed the last couple of days*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday KickChick :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to mantis, blackbeltbabe 07 and Kick-A-thon....*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday 
mantis, 
blackbeltbabe 07 
and 
Kick-A-thon!!!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to mantis, blackbeltbabe 07 and Kick-A-thon :high5::high5::high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday​ 
yumiko14
and
DeanWhittle!​


----------



## terryl965

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Happy Birthday​
> yumiko14
> and
> DeanWhittle!​


 
*Have a wonderful day*​


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday yumiko14 and
DeanWhittle :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday yumiko14 and DeanWhittle


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday harleyt26 :high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy, Happy
Harleyt26​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday
Yari!​


----------



## terryl965

*Yari Have a wonderful Birthday*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Yari :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday* to *EVERYONE that celebrated birthdays on Fri , Sat, Sun and today...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Ken Pfrenger, ginshun, Spinback and Tito* :high5: :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday Ken Pfrenger, ginshun, Spinback and Tito!!!​


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Ken Pfrenger, ginshun, Spinback and Tito* :high5: :high5::high5::high5:


 
*Enjoy your day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to lklawson...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday lklawson :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday lklawson :high5:*


 
*Yes enjoy your day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday MahaKaal* :high5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday MahaKaal and lklawson!!!​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday MahaKaal and.lklawson!!!.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to pesilat, Emile, Bluetone and Chris deMonch....*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to pesilat, Emile, Bluetone and Chris deMonch....*


 
Happy Birthday and have a great day :high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Belated Birthday
to
pesilat, Emile, Bluetone and Chris deMonch​


----------



## terryl965

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Happy Belated Birthday
> to
> pesilat, Emile, Bluetone and Chris deMonch​


 
*Enjoy your special weekend.*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Gary Crawford* :high5:


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Henso and Rabu :high5: :high5:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Henso and Rabu
and
Happy Belated to
Gary Crawford!!!​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
Kembudo-Kai Kempoka!!!​


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday
Kembudo-Kai Kempoka :high5:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Happy Birthday
> Kembudo-Kai Kempoka :high5:


 
*Have a wonderful day*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
to
tsdclaflin
and
RevIV!!!​


----------



## terryl965

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Happy Birthday
> to
> tsdclaflin
> and
> RevIV!!!​


 
*Have a wonderful day!!!*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated  Birthdays to all whom I've missed...*


----------



## arnisador

Hey, from me too!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin....:drinky::drink2tha*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday to Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin!!!​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday, Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin :high5: :high5:*


 
*Enjoy your Day*​


----------



## Kacey

Happy Birthday to Dave Simmons and Gin-Gin!!!
artyon: :drinky: :highfive:
​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday JadeDragon gungfufreddie...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday JadeDragon and gungfufreddie :high5: :high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday JadeDragon and gungfufreddie!!!​


----------



## terryl965

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Happy Birthday JadeDragon and gungfufreddie!!!​


 

*Enjoy your wonderful day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to heretic888 and DutchKenpo..:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to heretic888 and DutchKenpo..:highfive:*


 
*Enjoy your Day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  heretic888 and DutchKenpo :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to ppko..:cheers:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday PPKO*​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday PPKO!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday PPKO :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to The Last Legionary..:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday The Last Legionary :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday chfroelich and CorkyKS :high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> Happy Birthday chfroelich and CorkyKS :high5::high5:



*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## Drac

A very Happy Birthday to chfroelich and CorkyKS...:highfive:


----------



## JBrainard

Happy Birthday to chfroelich and the knight who says "Ni!"


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday markyboy and howlingmadsifu : :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to markyboy and howlingmadsifu..


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Jack Meower :high5:


----------



## Drac

A Happy Birthday to Jack Meower :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday drummingman:headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday drummingman:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Explorer and brown city ninja..:supcool::cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Explorer and brown city ninja :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Jeff Harris and calmone......:bangahead::bangahead:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,  Jeff Harris and calmone :high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday, Jeff Harris and calmone :high5::high5:*


 
*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday ArmorOfGod...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday ArmorOfGod :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

Have a great birthday, Armor of God!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :drinky: :cheers: artyon:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birhday to bcbernam777.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bcbernam777:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to CMS and Zida'sukara...:bangahead::bangahead::cheers:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to CMS and Zida'sukara...:bangahead::bangahead::cheers:*


 
*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday CMS and Zida'sukara :high5: :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Turner...:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Turner :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Rob Broad..:headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Rob Broad*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Rob Broad:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday elder999..:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday elder999 :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday elder999
:cheers:artyon::cheers:*​


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Tad, Kim Dahl, and thepanjr :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Tad, Kim Dahl, and thepanjr :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Brian Jones and johnboy*..:cheers::cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Brian Jones and johnboy :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to texasmr2 ( 07/04 )*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birhday to HKphooey and Gray Phoenix....:headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to HKphooey and Gray Phoenix :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birhday to HKphooey and Gray Phoenix
artyon: :highfive: :drinky: :highfive: artyon:
*​


----------



## 14 Kempo

Yeah, what they said!

Happy Birthday!​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Klondike93 and Edmund BlackAdder....:bangahead::bangahead::cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Klondike93 and Edmund BlackAdder :high5: :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to NYcityborn...:bangahead::bangahead:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  NYcityborn :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Josh Oakley :high5:


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=9886


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to Josh Oakley....


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday TenTigers...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday TenTigers :highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Brthday to Michael Billings, PeterNerd and the kuntawman....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Brthday to Michael Billings, PeterNerd and the kuntawman :highfive::highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kokanut and katepanda.artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday kokanut and katepanda :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday DragonMind..............*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday DragonMind :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

Happpy Birthday JadeDragon3 :high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday JadeDragon3..


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday Flatlander and Dalum* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday ackks10, Kuk Sa Nim, and phoenix :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to AnitoKid..:headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  AnitoKid:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Mikael151 and LoneRider...:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Mikael151 and LoneRider :highfive::highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Mikael151 and LoneRider :highfive::highfive:*


 

*Enjoy your special day*​


----------



## Ceicei

morph4me said:


> Happy Birthday ackks10, Kuk Sa Nim, and phoenix :high5::high5::high5:


Happy birthday to all three of you on 7/23/08! (and me....  )

- Ceicei


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday CeiCei* :highfive: Sorry I missed you originally, you weren't on the calander


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday CeiCei* :highfive: Sorry I missed you originally, you weren't on the calander


 
What he said.....


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Vicente..*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Vicente..*


 
*Enjoy your Day*​


----------



## Kacey

morph4me said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday CeiCei* :highfive: Sorry I missed you originally, you weren't on the calender


Yeah, me too!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Vicente :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday BallistikMike, TallAdam85, Kenpo 85, and BrandiJo :high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday tradrockrat :high5:


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Belated Birthday to ALL that I have missed...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday bushi jon and Jenna*:high5: :high5:


----------



## bluemtn

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNA AND BUSHI JON!!!!:bangahead::highfive::highfive:artyon:*


----------



## Drac

* Happy Birthday to JWLuiza and Nyrotic!!!!!!!!!:ultracool*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday JWLuiza and Nyrotic:high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday KenpoRick, PaulP, and mj lover* :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday spatulahunter :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to mc3001...........*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  mc3001:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Marcus Buonfiglio and maunakumu...:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  Marcus Buonfiglio and maunakumu:high5::high5:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday to Marcus Buonfiglio and maunakumu
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to tshadowchaser!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Sheldon!!! :highfive: artyon: :cheers:*


----------



## tshadowchaser

thanks  
My motto for the day is 

OLD FARTS UNITE


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday tshadowchaser *


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Sheldon!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
​


----------



## shesulsa

*happy birthday, tshadowchaser!!*​


----------



## Guro Harold

shesulsa said:


> *happy birthday, tshadowchaser!!*​


 *Ditto!*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Raewyn, rmclain, CHA3Kenpo, and irishwolf08 :high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Happy Birthday to all you youngsters


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Master Panto and Spookyfbi ......*


----------



## terryl965

*Sheldon Happy Birthday*​


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Master Panto and Spookyfbi ......*


 
*Also a happy birthday tp both of you as well*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  Master Panto and Spookyfbi :high5: :highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday kilo :high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday to kilo :high5:


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Happy Birthday to kilo :high5:


 

*Enjoy your day*​


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Dieter :high5:


----------



## JBrainard

Happy Birthday Dieter! artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday Dieter....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday r erman...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday r erman:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to warder!!!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  warder :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Thesemindz....:headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  Thesemindz:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Ender and Kempojujutsu :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Belated Birthday Ender and Kempojujutsu..


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to TKDmel and iZhouli...........*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  TKDmel and iZhouli :high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday jester, azodnem1, and Jonathan :high5::high5:* :high5:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday jester, azodnem1, and Jonathan :high5::high5:* :high5:


 
*Have a wonderful time*​


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday antny825 and Michael Stinson :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday antny 825 and Michael Stinson..


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday morph4me!*


----------



## shesulsa

JBrainard said:


> *Happy Birthday morph4me!*



What he said! artyon:


----------



## morph4me

Thank you very much :asian:

Happy Birthday Jdokan and KenpoDave :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to baughman, onequiks2k and TKD Kain...*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to baughman, onequiks2k and TKD Kain...*


 
*Yes have a wonderful B-day*​


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> *Happy Birthday morph4me!*


 
*Happy Birthday Morph, better late than not at all.*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday baughman, onequiks2k and TKD Kain:high5::high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> *Happy Birthday Morph, better late than not at all.*​


 

Thank you :asian:


----------



## Drac

* A Belated Happy Birthday Morph....*


----------



## Drac

*Belated Happy Birthdays to Apollo and Azathoth (09/01)...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday* *to ann surley*


----------



## tshadowchaser

Morph I almost missed it
Happy Birthday


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday* *to ann surley:high5:*


----------



## kosho

*Happy birthday to ya...*

Its also mine today Kosho is 38 today  09/02/08.

 had a great day with the wife and kids....

take care and everyone have a safe year..

kosho


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday* *Kosho:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*A Belated Happy Birthday to* *Kosho..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to speigh and KempoFlow..:headbangin:*





http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=10466


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday speigh and KempoFlow:high5: :high5:*


----------



## astrobiologist

Hey all,

It's my birthday today!  I was born 25 years ago on Septmeber 3rd in Pennsylvania, USA.

I've lived a quarter of century!

My girlfriend's birthday was four days ago.  Together we are 50


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday :high5:*


----------



## Drac

astrobiologist said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's my birthday today! I was born 25 years ago on Septmeber 3rd in Pennsylvania, USA.
> 
> I've lived a quarter of century!
> 
> My girlfriend's birthday was four days ago. Together we are 50


 
*A Belated Happy Birthday to you BOTH...*


----------



## terryl965

astrobiologist said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's my birthday today! I was born 25 years ago on Septmeber 3rd in Pennsylvania, USA.
> 
> I've lived a quarter of century!
> 
> My girlfriend's birthday was four days ago. Together we are 50


 

*Happy Birthday to both of you*​


----------



## JBrainard

Since I won't be logging on to MT tomorrow...
*Happy Birthday Bob Hubbard you old FART! *


----------



## Lynne

Happy birthday, Bob!  I won't call you an ol' fart just in case you're younger than myself.

Oh, what the heck...HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OL' FART!


----------



## Lynne

astrobiologist said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's my birthday today! I was born 25 years ago on Septmeber 3rd in Pennsylvania, USA.
> 
> I've lived a quarter of century!
> 
> My girlfriend's birthday was four days ago. Together we are 50


 Happy birthday you two!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Bob Hubbard...artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## shesulsa

Another one? :lol2:

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB-ARINO!*_

artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Bob Hubbard from one old fart to another :highfive: artyon:*


----------



## arnisador

Go Kaith!


----------



## morph4me

Happy Belated Birthday to Radhnoti and Mcqueen :high5: :high5: and Happy Birthday Sigung86 and orestes :high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Skip Cooper  :high5:


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday kihon gent :high5:


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Belated Birthday to all that I missed while I was sick...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Kihon_gent...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  DeLamar.J:high5:*


----------



## shesulsa

iratehi:  irate:  iratesku  irateph3  iratedan
Happy Birthday to
_*CRYOZOMBIE!
irates:
*_​


----------



## Drac

* Happy Birthday to CRYOZOMBIE!:cheers::cheers::highfive::*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday CRYOZOMBIE!:cheers::cheers::highfive:*


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday CRYOZOMBIE!*
Drink a good beer for me  :drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to German Coach and Whitebelt....:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## tshadowchaser

Happy Birthday to Whitebelt and German Coach


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to German Coach and Whitebelt:high5::high5:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday to German Coach and Whitebelt!

:high5::high5:

*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Lynne....artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Lynne

Thank you, Drac   You made my day!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Lynne:high5:*


----------



## arnisador

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lynne

Thank you for the birthday wishes.  I had a nice birthday.


----------



## Drac

Lynne said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a nice birthday.


 
Good for you..


----------



## Drac

Lynne said:


> Thank you, Drac  You made my day!


 
You are quite welcome m'dear...


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to arnoldjm, blacklightmike and TheEdge883... *


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday arnoldjm, blacklightmike and TheEdge883artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to ABN, Shadow Of Life, word_surgeon, Ahmad and me too..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Brian S, Shadow Of Life, word surgeon and Ahmad artyon: and a special Happy Birthday wish to the Prince of Darkness-vampfeed- :cheers:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday Brian S, Shadow Of Life, word surgeon and Ahmad and of course a Happy Birthday wish to fellow Dark Lord Drac! 
*




*
*


----------



## shesulsa

Happy Birthday to Drac and all I've missed.

Drac, you're the main fellow who keeps up on this thread, making sure Birthday Wishes rain down upon all MartialTalkdom.

*ALL HAIL THE DARK LORD!

:bow:
*​


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> Happy Birthday to Drac and all I've missed.
> 
> Drac, you're the main fellow who keeps up on this thread, making sure Birthday Wishes rain down upon all MartialTalkdom


 
Thank you m'dear but I am unworthy of such praise.. Maintaining this thread is a combined effort between myself and *morph4me..*


----------



## shesulsa

Drac said:


> Thank you m'dear but I am unworthy of such praise.. Maintaining this thread is a combined effort between myself and *morph4me..*



I know. And he deserves his praise also.

_*ALL HAIL MORPH4ME, EVEN THOUGH IT'S NOT HIS BIRTHDAY!*_

:bow:​


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> I know. And he deserves his praise also.
> 
> _*ALL HAIL MORPH4ME, EVEN THOUGH IT'S NOT HIS BIRTHDAY!*_​


 
Amen Sister...


----------



## Guro Harold

*Happy Birthday Drac!!!*

Greeting typed in Red especially for you!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Drac!!!!!!
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:


(just for you I used red... I usually stick with blue)
​


----------



## Lynne

Happy Birthday, Drac!!!  What you'd get from VS    ?


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Sigung LaBounty and doc D......*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Sigung LaBounty and doc D :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bdparsons and MMAfighter...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to bdparsons and MMAfighter :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Shogun....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Shogun:high5:*


----------



## tshadowchaser

My I wish you all a HAPPY BIRTHDAY if you where born on this date


----------



## terryl965

*For all that I have missed Happy Birthday everyone.*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bobquinn and streetwise....*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to bobquinn and streetwise....*


 
*Enjoy your day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bobquinn and streetwise :high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday dianhsuhe:high5:*



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6634


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to dianhsuhe!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Ian Kinder...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Ian Kinder*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Ian Kinder :high5:*


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday MBuzzy!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bitesizemidgee and MBuzzy :high5: :highfive: artyon: *


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, MBuzzy!!!!!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

Thank you very much, everybody!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to bitesizemidgee and MBuzzy... artyon: *


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Touch Of Death, BFoley and Cirdan..artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Touch Of Death, BFoley and Cirdan..artyon:artyon:*


 
Yes have a wonderful day


----------



## JBrainard

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday to Touch Of Death, BFoley and Cirdan..artyon:artyon:*


 
Hey that's what I was gunna' say 
Happy birthday guys.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Kalicombat and shinbushi :high5: :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Kalicombat and shinbushi :high5: :high5:*


 
*Have a wonderful day*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Taekwondo gal06 :high5:*


----------



## Kacey

*Happy Birthday Taekwondo gal06
artyon: :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: artyon:
*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday KENPOJOE :high5:*


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=533


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Kalicombat and shinbushi :high5: :high5:*


 


morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday Taekwondo gal06 :high5:*





			
				morph4me said:
			
		

> ]*Happy Birthday KENPOJOE *


[/quote]

*Happy Belated Birthday to all....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday to don bohrer, kenpo disciple, johnathon archer, GreenEyed Despereaux :high5::high5::high5::high5: *
*Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr :high5::high5:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday nlkenpo :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday nlkenpo!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Belated Happy Birthday to Rich Owens...*


----------



## morph4me

*Belated Happy Birthday Rich Owens :high5:*
__________________


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to MJS ( 10/10) NYCRonin KenG, Rockberteins (10/12)** CanuckMA, Amknpo. Hawke (10/13)*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to D. Cobb and Slihn .....*


----------



## morph4me

Drac said:


> *Happy Belated Birthdays to MJS ( 10/10) NYCRonin KenG, Rockberteins (10/12)** CanuckMA, Amknpo. Hawke (10/13)*


 

*Yes, Happy Birthday, I hope you all enjoyed the occasion.* :cheers:(I can't believe I didn't post on the day, I must be getting old)


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to D. Cobb and Slihn :high5: :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Saitama Steve and 7starmantis* :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday Saitama Steve and 7starmantis..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Master Dave and samourai..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Fallen Ninja ( 10/18)*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to chris arena, allpet and pknox...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to all of those I missed over the last month.*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday's to Manzyberranzan..(10/21) and Fletcher (10/22)*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to jaybacca72...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  jaybacca72:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

Happy Birthday Rick Manglinong :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday diamondbar1971 :high5:*
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=12477


----------



## morph4me

*Belated Happy Birthday Darkmoon :high5:*


----------



## Drac

Happy Belated Birthdays to Rick Manglinong,* diamondbar1971, and Darkmoon *


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday To Everyone I Have Missed Recently!*

*I wish you all the best!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Goldendragon7 :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday kanjc:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday Goldendragon7.....*


----------



## Drac

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday kanjc:high5:*


 

*Let me add my wishes too...*


----------



## morph4me

_*Happy Birthday Hollywood1340:high5:*_


----------



## Drac

_*Happy Birthday to Hollywood1340....*_


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday The Opal Dragon and GuroJason:high5::high5:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday  GuroJason **and The Opal Dragon!*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to all that I have missed*​


----------



## Aikikitty

Thanks y'all!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday TaeKwonDoJoe, Atanta-Kenpo, and DustinJolley**:high5::high5:* :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday MSUTKD and Mei Hua:high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday MSUTKD and Mei Hua:high5::high5:*


 

*Yes Happy Birthday to both of you.*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Rob Nelson and Lazarus:high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Rob Nelson and Lazarus:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Rob Nelson and Lazarus:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to GuroJason,**The Opal Dragon,**MSUTKD and Mei Hua:high5::high5:*


----------



## IMP

Drac said:


> *Happy Birthday Rob Nelson and Lazarus:high5::high5:*


 *And me*
I wonder why mine didn't show up on the site...


----------



## morph4me

*Belated Happy Birthday IMP:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday IcemanSK:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

*Iceman my Friend Happy Birthday and may today bring you some kind of happiness*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to IcemanSK and IMP......*


----------



## Kacey

Happy belated birthday, Iceman - sorry I wasn't on-line yesterday to wish you a happy birthday then!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday warriorofanart....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday warriorofanart*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday warriorofanart:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday cdhall, Stormskenpo, and still learning:high5::high5:* :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday swiftpete:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays cdhall, Stormskenpo, and still learning:high5::high5:* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to swiftpete....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to swiftpete*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Jo-zen:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Jo-zen.....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Andrew Green*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Andrew Green :highfive:*


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday Andrew Green*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday slomokenpo:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to slomokenpo....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bushidomartialarts...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bushidomartialarts:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday bushidomartialarts*:high5:_​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Odin.....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Odin*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Odin*:high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Martial Tucker and Dan Anderson*:high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Martial Tucker and Dan Anderson.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday aedrasteia and FadeToBright:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday aedrasteia and FadeToBright...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Rick Wade and Drunken Boxer:high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Rick Wade and Drunken Boxer*:high5::high5:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Rick Wade and Drunken Boxer...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Brian*:high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Brian....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Kennedy Shogen Ryu ....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Kennedy Shogen Ryu:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Cyber Ninja and SwedishChef:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Cyber Ninja and SwedishChef....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Karate Dad:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Karate Dad​


----------



## Drac

Happy Birthday Karate Dad!!!!!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to digitalronin...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to digitalronin*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday digitalronin*:high5:


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday to digitalronin and shesulsa*


----------



## Lynne

Happy Birthday digitalronin and Shesulsa!


----------



## Drac

*A very Happy Birthday to Shesulsa..artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

*A very Happy Birthday to Shesulsa..*artyon:artyon:​


----------



## Lisa

*a

very

big

happy

birthday

to

my friend

georgia!!*

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:
​


----------



## shesulsa

Awww ... thanks, y'all!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday *
*Shesulsa*:high5: I'm so sorry I missed it yesterday


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday 
MyKidsDad*:high5:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday MyKidsDad*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday MyKidsDad* ...


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bustr....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to bustr*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bustr:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to PunkRockSpawn... *


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to PunkRockSpawn*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday PunkRockSpawn*:high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Carol Kaur artyon: :highfive:*


----------



## Lynne

Happy Birthday, Carol.  I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Carol... artyon:*


----------



## shesulsa

*Happy Birthday Carol!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy Birthday Carol!*

*Font deliberately in black since... you know... you're 40*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday BING*:high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday BING...*


----------



## Kacey

_*Happy birthday, Carol!!!!*_​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday 
Jinmukwan and TrainHardFightEasy:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to *
*Jinmukwan and TrainHardFightEasy....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday hpulley:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday hpulley*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy belated Birthday to Carol and to all others I have missed*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday philefa:high5:*


----------



## KempoGuy06

*Happy Birthday philefa*

B


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to philefa...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday LabanB:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday LabanB...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to American HKD and kenpo cory.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday American HKD and kenpo cory* :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Razorfoot!!!!! *


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Razorfoot*:high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday kenpostart:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy to Birthday kenpostart........*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Doc*:high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Doc.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday bugstover and Ping898*:high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday bugstover and Ping898...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday RachelK and MMAkid1:high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday DareJohn and benj13bowlin:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday RachelK and MMAkid1..12/17*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday DareJohn and benj13bowlin...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday shotman:high5:*


----------



## Fiendlover

It's my birthday today!  :bangahead::cheers::boing1::boing2::headbangin:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Fiendlover*:high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday *
*TheOriginalName:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday 
TheOriginalName*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Fiendlover*​


----------



## morph4me

*A Very Happy Birthday *
*MA-Caver :highfive: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to *
*MA-Caver :highfive: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Fiendlover and*
 *TheOriginalName..*


----------



## Lynne

Happy Birthday, MA-Caver!  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  Insley Stiles, redfang and KenpoVortex:high5::high5:* :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday masherdong:high5:, and Happy Birthday rutherford and wushukid:high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday KempoShaun and HeartofJuyoMk2:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

* Belated Happy Birthdays to ALL that I have missed...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday jim777:high5:, and Happy Birthday Craig Coulter:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday jim777:high5:, and Happy Birthday Craig Coulter:high5:*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Belated Birthday jim777, and Happy Birthday Craig Coulter! *


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday jim777...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Happy Birthday Craig Coulter...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday saucieloo*:high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to saucieloo..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday brandy:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday brandy.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday **donald:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*A Very Happy Birthday T**erry. Martial Talks very own Ultimate Post Whore Extreme:highfive: artyon:*


----------



## Drac

[*A Very Happy Birthday T**erryl965.Our own Ultimate Post Whore Extreme.. artyon:artyon:*


----------



## MA-Caver

*happy birthday terry!! *​


----------



## JBrainard

*Happy birthday post whore Terry!*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy birthday post whore extraordinaire, Terry!
The best to you.:asian:
*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday Laurentkd:high5:*


----------



## Kacey

Happy belated birthday Terry and Laurentkd - sorry I wasn't around to wish you a happy birthday on the right day!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Karatedrifter7, mblake, foggymorning162, and jujitsujim* :high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Hapkid0ist:high5:* 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=7265


----------



## Drac

* Very Happy Belated Birthdays to Laurentkd, Karatedrifter7, mblake, foggymorning162, and jujitsujim...*


----------



## Drac

]*Happy Birthday Hapkid0ist..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Hapkid0ist*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday Sin, and Sensei Payne. :high5::high5:*
*Happy Birthday charyuop, and karatekid1975* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday Sin, and Sensei Payne. *
*Happy Birthday charyuop, and karatekid1975..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday Sin, and Sensei Payne. 
Happy Birthday charyuop, and karatekid1975.. *​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Father Greek...*
:bangahead::bangahead::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to parkerkarate....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday ParkerKarate*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Father Greek, and parkerkarate* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday SideWinderGX:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

_Happy Birthday SideWinderGX_​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to SideWinderGX...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday KempoGuy06:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday KempoGuy06:drinky::cheers::cheers::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday phlaw, and KenJoe* :high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday KempoGuy06:drinky::cheers::cheers::headbangin:*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday phlaw, and KenJoe* ​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to phlaw, and KenJoe...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Rickg, and D Brady* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Rickg, and D Brady.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Shodan, and Darksoul* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Shodan and Darksoul....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Islander, hong kong fooey, and KickingAngel16* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Islander, hong kong fooey and KickingAngel16...*


----------



## JBrainard

Happy birthday to hong kong fooey and anyone else I missed. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Oldie, Mekugi, and Drusilla*:high5::high5: :high5: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=11162


----------



## Drac

*A Happy Birthday to Oldie, Mekugi, and Drusilla...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to LarryR and chris fite...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to LarryR and chris fite...* ​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday LarryR, and chris fite:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Brother John.........*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Brother John*:high5:


----------



## seasoned

Happy Birthday to Islander, hong kong fooey and KickingAngel16...


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday Oldie, Mekugi, and Drusilla*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Brother John*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday Brother John  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday deadhand31*:high5: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=154


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to deadhand31...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to deadhand31*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to deadhand  31*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, minivanninga:high5:* 


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=16964


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, minivanninga:high5:* 
​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to minivanninga...* ...


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, minivanninga :wavey:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, DGF:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, DGF*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to DGF...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Haze:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to Haze..*


----------



## terryl965

*A Very Happy Birthday to Haze*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, DGF   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Haze   :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, ACK:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, ACK*​


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to ACK..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, ehsen:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to ehsen..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Vladi....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Vladi:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, ehsen:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Vladi*:high5:


----------



## firerex

Happy birthday


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday,*
*Jarhead!*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to **Jarhead!!!!*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to Jarhead*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, hardheadjarhead:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Lisa aka She-Whose-Fault-It-Is...*:lisafault:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to Blindside...:headbangin::headbangin::headbangin:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Lisa, and Blindside *:high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday, Lisa, and Blindside *:high5:_:high5:​


----------



## seasoned

*Happybelated Birthday to Jarhead*


----------



## shesulsa

_*I want to wish my dear friend Lisa the most wonderful birthday she's ever had.*_

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!*_

       ​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday to our wonderful
Lisa!!! 

Hope you have a great day and a great year. 

:lisafault:

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## seasoned

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Korppi76, and INDYFIGHTER :high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, Korppi76, and INDYFIGHTER :high5::high5:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and INDYFIGHTER... *


----------



## seasoned

*It seems like I'm always a day late or a dollar short, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and INDYFIGHTER... *


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and INDYFIGHTER*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, senseijim, and Bill Bednarick :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to senseijim and Bill Bednarick...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, senseijim, and Bill Bednarick *

*:high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday,  Chris from CT:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Chris from CT...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to Chris from CT*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Chris from CT......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to pete and SenseiBear...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to pete and SenseiBear :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, pete, and SenseiBear :high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*A Very Happy Birthday to the lovely and talented Jade Tigress artyon: :highfive: :cheers:*


----------



## terryl965

_*A Very Happy Birthday to the lovely and talented Jade Tigress artyon: :highfive: :cheers:* _​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank you!


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday Jade Tigeress.......*


----------



## shesulsa

_*happy birthday pammy!

   
*_​


----------



## seasoned

*A Very Happy Birthday Jade Tigeress 





  :high5::high5:*


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks everyone. :asian:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, masterfinger:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, masterfinger*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Bobbe, and BillW :high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*A Belated Happy Birthday to masterfinger..Happy Birthday to Bobbe and BillW... *


----------



## seasoned

*A Belated Happy Birthday to masterfinger..Happy Birthday to Bobbe and BillW... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to AvKenpo... *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to AvKenpo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday AvKenpo enjoy the day!!!*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes, Link and KenpoTex..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes, Link and KenpoTex..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Snake Eyes, Link, and KenpoTex* :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to  Link,Snake Eyes, and KenpoTex *





                        :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## KenpoTex

Happy Birthday to Link, Snake Eyes, and...ME!  :ultracool


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, DavidCC :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to DavidCC ..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to DavidCC *​


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to DavidCC :cheers:*_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Jukado1...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Jukado1 :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

_Happy Birthday, Jukado1 :high5:_​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Jukado1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## seasoned

Happy birthday kempojack ...


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, kempojack :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

Happy Birthday Samuraifan, and many:cheers: more.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Jai, and Samuraifan* :high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to Jai, and Samuraifan* :high5::high5:_​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, ScottUK :high5:* 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=2306


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, ScottUK :high5: *​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Jai, and Samuraifan* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, ScottUK :high5: *


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to ScottUK ....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Jai, and Samuraifan...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Bujingai, and SNAVE* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Bujingai and SNAVE...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Bujingai and SNAVE...* Better late then never.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Jonathan Randall *:high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Jonathan Randall *:high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, mcantele :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to mcantele...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday mcantele :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Danjo  :high5:
*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Bigshadow.....
*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Danjo, and Bigshadow*:high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Danjo and Bigshadow....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to ace, and citom:high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to ace, and citom:high5::high5:*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to ace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to citom:highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to WMKS Shogun:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to WMKS Shogun:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Belated Happy Birthdays to ace, and citom..*


----------



## Drac

]*Happy Birthday to WMKS Shogun...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to brazilusa, and CrushingFist**:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to brazilusa, and CrushingFist...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to brazilusa, and CrushingFist  **:high5::high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Rich Hale:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Steve Nugent:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to Steve Nugent*_​


----------



## Drac

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Rich Hale...A Very **Happy Birthday to Steve Nugent..*


----------



## kosho

Happy Birthday to my 12 year old Amber, WOW where has the time gone????
Kosho


----------



## seasoned

Happy Birthday to Steve Nugent


----------



## seasoned

Also, Kosho, please tell Amber, Happy 12th Birthday


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Amber may this be your best one yet.*​


----------



## seasoned

Have a very Happy Birthday Kenpo0324, enjoy.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to kenpo0324:high5:* 


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6914


----------



## morph4me

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Amber:high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Kenpo0324
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​


----------



## Drac

]*A Belated Happy Birthday to Amber and a very **HappyBirthdayKenpo0324..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to bignick:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bignick....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Bignick*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to bignick   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## terryl965

*Today I would like to say Happy Birthday to my oldest son Zachary he is 15 so Happy Birthday Zachary.*​


----------



## seasoned

* Happy 15th Birthday to terry's son Zachary..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Zachartyon: :highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*A Very Happy *
*Birthday to, lulflo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to lulflo:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

Happy Birthday to, gixxershane


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, Bester :highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*A Belated Happy Birthday to BlackCatBonz:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to gixershane and Bester:high5::high5:*


----------



## Drac

]*A HappyBelated Birthday to BlackCatBonz and a **Happy Birthday today to gixershane and Bester...*


----------



## terryl965

_*A HappyBelated Birthday to BlackCatBonz and a Happy Birthday today to gixershane and Bester...* _​


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to Seasoned, Hey, thats me. Enjoy, thank you,artyon: I will.*


----------



## Carol

seasoned said:


> *A very Happy Birthday to Seasoned, Hey, thats me. Enjoy, thank you,artyon: I will.*




Happy Birthday!!!!!  

Don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## morph4me

*A Very Happy Birthday to Seasoned:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to Seasoned...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Seasoned*​


----------



## morph4me

*A Very Happy Birthday to Grubic*:high5:


----------



## terryl965

*A Very Happy Birthday to Grubic:high5:*​


----------



## seasoned

*A Very Happy Birthday, to Grubic... :highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to **Kreth**, enjoy. *


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, **Andy Moynihan* ........


----------



## morph4me

*A Very Happy Birthday to Kreth and Andy Moynihan*:high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to MCG :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to MCG ...*


----------



## Drac

* Happy Belated Birthdays to Kreth, Andy Moynihan,Grubic and Seasoned..*]


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, to MCG...... :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to mrhnau and milosmalic:high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Belated Birthdays to Kreth, Andy Moynihan,Grubic and Seasoned..*]
_​_
_


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to mrhnau and milosmalic:high5::high5:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to mrhnau and milosmalic....*


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to mrhnau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday *
*milosmalic,*
*and enjoy......



*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist, this is your day, enjoy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to bart :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to bart :high5:* 
*Happy Birthday to Black Tiger Fist :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to dart68 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to dart68 :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka :high5:* 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1854


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Steronius :cheers: Enjoy*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka :high5:* 
Belated of course


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka :high5:* 
__Belated of course
_​_
_


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Steronius :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Windsinger :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Windsinger :high5:*​


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday Steronius *:high5:_


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Windsinger* ......


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday James Kovacich :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Dave Leverich.....*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday James Kovacich :high5:* 
*Day late and a dollar short.*


----------



## seasoned

*This is your day, Flying Crane, Happy Birthday.:highfive:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Dave Leverich and Flying Crane *:high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Never_A_Reflection, they come once a year. Enjoy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Never_A_Reflection and Belated Happy Birthday wishes to all that I missed... *


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Never_A_Reflection:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Paul Borst, OnlyAnEgg, and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers* :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Paul Borst, OnlyAnEgg and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday RobStarke :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, RobStarke .......*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday althaur :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, althaur   :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to althaur...*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy belated Birthday Paul Borst, OnlyAnEgg and Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers...* _​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Shaderon...:cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Southwell :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Southwell...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Southwell* :cheers::cheers::cheers:artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday DungHo :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday DungHo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  :high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday DungHo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 :high5:* ​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Live True :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

_*A very Happy Birthday to, Live True.   artyon:*_


----------



## terryl965

*A very Happy Birthday to, Live True. artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to DungHo and*_*  Live True. artyon:*_


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday  Ninjamom, and championmarius* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **Ninjamom*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, championmarius* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Ninjamom and championmarius..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday Datu Tim Hartman, thesensei and whiterabbit2015* :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Datu Tim Hartman, thesensei and whiterabbit2015..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Guro Harold....*


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, Guro Harold.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Datu Tim Hartman, thesensei and whiterabbit2015..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,Furtry. Kick back, it is your day.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to,Furtry. Kick back, it is your day....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* _​__________________


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Furtry...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **kenpo3631*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,  **jfarnsworth*....


----------



## seasoned

*opcorn: Happy Birthday to, **SulsaPR**.*   :high5:


----------



## terryl965

* Happy Birthday to, **SulsaPR*_*.* :high5: opcorn:_​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to **kenpo3631,**SulsaPR and jfarnsworth..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dean Whittle:highfive:      artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Dean Whittle..*


----------



## terryl965

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Dean Whittle, I hope it was a great one.*​


----------



## seasoned

artyon:*A very Happy Birthday to,Yari. Kick back and enjoy.* artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*artyon:A very Happy Birthday to,Yari. Kick back and enjoy. artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Yari*:high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Aefibird:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Ken Pfrenger.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Aefibird:high5:*  Better late then never of course.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, ginshun.... Enjoy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Ken Pfrenger and ginshun* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Belated Happy Birthdays toYari and ginshun... *


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Ken Pfrenger and ginshun..*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, lklawson:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Have a good one, Happy Birthday, **lklawson*....... :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, MahaKaal.... Enjoy.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, MahaKaal:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, pesilat:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Rabu:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Rabu......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Kembudo-Kai Kempoka and CivicMedic* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, Kembudo-Kai Kempoka, enjoy........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, CivicMedic.






*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, tsdclaflin and RevIV* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Belated Birthday wishes to tsdclaflin, RevIV,CivicMedic,* _*Kembudo-Kai Kempoka,Rabu,*_*pesilat and *MahaKaal*..*


----------



## terryl965

_*Belated Birthday wishes to tsdclaflin, RevIV,CivicMedic,* *Kembudo-Kai Kempoka,Rabu,**pesilat and *MahaKaal*..* _​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, JadeDragon*:high5: 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=136


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday JadeDragon enjoy yourself.*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to JadeDragon...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, heretic888. Enjoy........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to JadeDragon...* *Better late then never.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday DutchKenpo, enjoy your day.* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, heretic888 and DutchKenpo* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, ppko.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, ppko*:high5:


----------



## seasoned

_*A very Happy Birthday to,The Last Legionary. Enjoy your day.  :high5:*_


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday, The Last Legionary:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, chfroehlich and CorkyKS* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Master Jay S. Penfil.......*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday, chfroehlich and CorkyKS* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday, Master Jay S. Penfil:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Master Jay S. Penfil..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to ppko,chfroehlich, CorkyKS,**The Last Legionary,**heretic888 and DutchKenpo...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Belated Birthday, howlingmadsifu:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, howlingmadsifu....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





........*


----------



## seasoned

*HAppy Birthday, davegster.*  :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Belated Happy Birthday Jack Meower :high5:*
*Happy Birthday, drummingman and davegster* :high5::high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to howlingmadsifu....*

]*Happy Birthday to davegster.*


----------



## terryl965

Happy Belated Birthday to howlingmadsifu....

]Happy Birthday to davegster.​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **Explorer** ...........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **brown city ninja**.* :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Explorer and brown city ninja* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday There, Jeff HArris..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday There, Jeff Harris*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Jeff Harris:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, **Lost Art**.* :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **ArmorOfGod**.............*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Lost Art and ArmorOfGod*:high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday, Lost Art and ArmorOfGod:high5::high5:* _​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, bcbernam777:high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Explorer, brown city ninja,Jeff Harris,Lost Art and ArmorOfGod...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, bcbernam777...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, bcbernam777...*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, **CMS**.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **kerc**.*:high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday to, bcbernam777...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, CMS, kerc, and Riann* :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Riaan:uhyeah::uhyeah::uhyeah:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to CMS, kerc and Riann..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,Rob Broad.* ................


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday,Riann. Sorry I missed it.....*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Rob Broad:high5:*


----------



## Tensei85

Happy b-day to all those mentioned.

Have a great time!


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, elder999.         :high5:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Rob Broad...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to elder999...*]


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, elder999:high5:* 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=6115


----------



## Gordon Nore

morph4me said:


> *Happy Birthday, elder999:high5:*



Belated Happy Birthday, Aaron. Turns out you are one day older than I am, so I shall remember to call you, sir.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Tad.*  :high5::high5::high5: 
We spend a lot of time saying HB to people that have not posted in years. My hope would be that, some are lurking, and this might be the spark that lights that birthday candle. If you are one of them, come on back, we miss ya. :wavey:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Tad:high5:*


----------



## Tensei85

*Happy B-Day Elder & Tad! :ultracool

Enjoy!
*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Brian Jones. You have been a member for a long time, good on ya. *:high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, HKphooey*.


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, Edmund BlackAdder.   :high5::high5::high5:*_


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, George Kohler. Enjoy. :high5::high5::high5:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, George Kohler. Enjoy. :high5::high5::high5: *​


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, Edmund BlackAdder. :high5::high5::high5:* _​


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, HKphooey*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Josh Oakley.*  :high5:


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, Josh Oakley.* :high5: _​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, TenTigers.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, TenTigers:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*A Belated Happy Birthday, to all those that I missed while I was away:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, thekuntawman.*  :high5::high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Michael Billings and thekuntawman* :high5::high5:


----------



## Tensei85

Have a great b-day!


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday kokanut. Have a great day.* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, skatatika.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, kokanut and skatatika* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, DragonMind.*  :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, DragonMind:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Flatlander:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, ackks10. Have a good one.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Kuk Sa Nim.*  :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Hey, it's your day. Happy Birthday, phoenix.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, ackks10, Kuk Sa Nim, and phoenix* :high5::high5: :high5:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=649


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, and stay safe, LoneRider.* :high5::high5: :high5:                           artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, LoneRider:high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Terry, wherever you may be.:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Terry :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, **BallistikMike**.*


----------



## seasoned

* Happy Birthday also for, **TallAdam85*


----------



## seasoned

*Last but not least, Happy Birthday to, BrandiJo.*artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, BallistikMike, TallAdam85, and BrandiJo* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to you, Jenna. You are definitely one of my favorite MT posters.artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Jenna :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, JWLuiza :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, JWLuiza :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, PaulP.  *:high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, KenpoRick, and PaulP* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Pugil.* artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Pugil :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, AMP-RYU :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **Marcus Buonfiglio**.....*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **maunakumu**.*  :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday, AMP-RYU.artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Marcus Buonfiglio, and maunakumu* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, tshadowchaser....artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, tshadowchaser :high5:*


----------



## tshadowchaser

had to remind me that I am getting even older didn't you   LOL

thanks folks


----------



## morph4me

tshadowchaser said:


> had to remind me that I am getting even older didn't you LOL
> 
> thanks folks


 
Only because we know that at your age it's easy to forget these things


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **rmclain*.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, irishwolf08.* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Raewyn, rmclain, and irishwolf08* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Master Panto, and Spookyfbi* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*A Happy Birthday to Master Panto and Spookyfbi.*  :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, kilo :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, kilo. Stop back in some time.*  :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Michael Stinson :high5:* 



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=5285


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, L4WM4N :high5:* 


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=18314


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, morph4me. Hopefuly, today will find you,   *

*"Goin' with the flow"*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Jdokan.   :high5::high5:                                     *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,KenpoDave.artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

seasoned said:


> *Happy Birthday to, morph4me. Hopefuly, today will find you, *
> 
> *"Goin' with the flow"*


 

Thanks :asian:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Jdokan, and KenpoDave* :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, baughman.* artyon:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, baughman *:high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to that old - - - - Bob Hubbard. Hang in Bob, now the fun begins.  artyon:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Bob Hubbard, our fearless leader artyon: *:high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Radhnoti.*           :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Radhnoti :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Sigung86, and orestes* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Skip Cooper :high5: and Happy Birthday, DeLamar.J :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, DeLamar.J.*   :high5::high5:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Happy Birthday to ME

Happy Birthday to Me

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Cryozombie, and Rich Parsons* :high5::high5:



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1453


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Cryozombie,* *and Rich Parsons* :high5::high5: *Rich, you have a very nice voice. *


----------



## Tensei85

Wow! Have a great b-day Rich & Cryo!

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Whitebelt :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Lynne :high5:* 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=12886


----------



## Lynne

Thankee, morph!


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, TheEdge883, and Muwubu16858* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Drac, and Brian S* :high5::high5:


----------



## Lynne

Happy Birthday Drac and Brian S.  Hope you gentleman had a nice day.


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Sigung LaBounty, and doc D* :high5::high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, bdparsons :high5:* 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=469


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, bobquinn :high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, David :high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*to*
*Touch of Death*
*BFoley*
*&*
*Cirdan!!!!!!!*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to shinbushi.*   :high5::high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday to Touch of Death,BFoley, and Cirdan.
:high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy​**Birthday​**to​**Shinbushi!!!!!!​*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Shinbushi :high5:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy*
*Birthday*
*to*
*Just4kicks!!!!!*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Just4kicks :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Just4Kicks.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Shinbushi :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, MJS*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, MJS :high5:*


----------



## seasoned

*Multi Happy Birthdays to, CanuckMA , cc313us, Hawke. Enjoy the day.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, CanuckMA, cc313us,and Hawke* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, The Opal Dragon.* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Atlanta-Kenpo and DustinJolley. Have a good one.* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, TaeKwonDoJoe, Atlanta-Kenpo, and DustinJolley* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, cdhall, and still learning. This be, your day.  *:high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Andrew Green.* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Ian.* :high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Ian* :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, buguhan.*:high5::high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, buguhan, and Odin*:high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

]*Happy Birthday, buguhan, and Odin..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dan Anderson.*  :high5: :high5:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Dan Anderson*  :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Dan Anderson.*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Aedrasteia* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Aedrasteia....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, Aedrasteia*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Aedrasteia* :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Aedrasteia...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Brian.....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Brian....and Happy Belated Birthday Bill Smith (11/20)*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Brian* :high5:


----------



## Drac

Oppps..


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Kennedy Shogen Ryu...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to the, SwedishChef.*  :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to the, SwedishChef and CyberNinja...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, SwedishChef, and CyberNinja* :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Karate Dad.*  :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to the, CyberNinja... Better late they never. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Karate Dad* :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, shesulsa.*:high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, digitalronin and hkfuie.* :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to digitalronin and hkfuie...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Shesulsa, digitalronin and hkfuie* :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Shesulsa, digitalronin and hkfuie...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday to Shesulsa, digitalronin and hkfuie...*​__________________


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to by cyber buddy, Carol Kaur. Enjoy your day.* :high5: *:high5:*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Carol :bangahead::cheers:artyon:* :highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday Chanukah Begins*.:high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, Ping898  :highfive:*_


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, Ping898 :highfive:artyon:*


----------



## Ping898

Thank you!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
To: PING!! 
Bestest Ping There Is!!


*​


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, RachelK* :high5:


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday, MA-Caver. Enjoy your day.:highfive:*_


----------



## Jade Tigress

*Happy Birthday Ralph!!!*

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,Masherdong* :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Dancing Dragon. Don't be a stranger to the site, hope to see you around.* :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## Tensei85

Happy b-day Masherdong, Dancing Dragon!
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, KempoShaun *

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, HeartofJuyoMk2*    :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, jim777*:highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, jim777 :highfive:*


----------



## Tensei85

Happy b-day Jim, Juyomk & kenpo shaun!

Enjoy


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, donald.artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Jdokan

This year marks my 40th "Birthday" as a martial artist....It's been a great road!


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, terryl965. Enjoy your day Terry.artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:* :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

Jdokan said:


> This year marks my 40th "Birthday" as a martial artist....*It's been a great road*!


Happy martial arts birthday, the memories are awesome for sure.
 :highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Laurentkd.*    :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to my wonderful wife Pam, thanks for always being there for me.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to anyone I missed!!!!*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Karatedrifter7.*     :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, foggymorning162.*artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Hapki0ist, Karatedrifter7 and foggymorning162...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Sensei Payne.*  :high5: :high5: :high5:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Sensei Payne.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday charyuop...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, parkerkarate. Enjoy your day.artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, parkerkarate. *


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Father Greek...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, parkerkarate and Father Greek *:highfive::highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to wushu2004...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, **wushu2004 and*  Father Greek :highfive::highfive:


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, wushu2004 :highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, KempoGuy06.*artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to KempoGuy06...*


----------



## morph4me

*Happy Birthday, KempoGuy06 :highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, phlaw.*           :highfive::highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*This is your day, Happy Birthday, xJOHNx.artyon:*


----------



## xJOHNx

Thanks 
I have a whole day planned with the most awesome things! Studying the lower back problems for my exam on wednesday :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

*A very Happy but Belated Birthday to, phlaw and** xJOHNx.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Rickg...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Darksoul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And many more to come.* :highfive::highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Mekugi....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Brother John.....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to LarryR and john high 01/31/2010....*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, deadhand31.* :highfive::highfive:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, deadhand31.* :highfive::highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, deadhand31.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to minivanninja,*:highfive::highfive:. *Enjoy your day.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Haze.* artyon:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday and have a great day, rickster....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to deadhand 31 and Imbolc ( 02/02) and minivanninja(02/030)...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Haze and rickster....*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Vladi...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to samuriatoo and super newbie...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday Vladi...* *And* *Happy Birthday to samuriatoo, and super newbie also....* artyon:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Blindside.* artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Blindside.* artyon:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Korppi76.*    :highfive::highfive:.


----------



## seasoned

* Happy Birthday to, INDYFIGHTER.* artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and** INDYFIGHTER.*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to Korppi76 and** INDYFIGHTER.*_ ​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to senseijim...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to senseijim*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Chris from CT.:highfive::highfive:*.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to senseijim. Enjoy the day......*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Chris from CT...*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Belated Birthday to Chris from CT...* _​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, pete.*  :highfive::highfive:.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, SenseiBear.*artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to pete and** SenseiBear.*


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to, **Jade Tigress. Today is the day to have your cake and eat it too, enjoy.artyon::highfive::highfive:*. artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Jade Tigeress:bangahead::bangahead::bangahead:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Happy Belated Birthday to pete and SenseiBear. ​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Jade Tigeress:bangahead::bangahead::bangahead:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone!


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, masterfinger*.:bangahead::bangahead::bangahead:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday masterfinger...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to durangokenpo..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kohelet and AvPKenpo...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to durangokenpo.*
:bangahead::bangahead::bangahead:artyon:artyon:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to kohelet and AvPKenpo.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Andrew Evans...*


----------



## terryl965

*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:* 
*Happy Birthday Andrew Evans*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to DavidCC.*
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to DavidCC.
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to DavidCC.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, jukado1.:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, jukado1.*:highfive:_​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to jukado1.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Combat Hapkido Girl...:cheers::cheers:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,* *ScottUK........*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to **ScottUK and Samuraifan..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Bujingodai and SNAVE...*


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, Danjo.*_
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

Belated Birthday wishes to mcantele,Bigshadow and Danjo..


----------



## terryl965

*Belated Birthday wishes to mcantele,Bigshadow and Danjo.. *​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, ace.....*     :cheers::cheers:


----------



## seasoned

*  Happy Birthday to, citom.artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, *ace*.....* :cheers::cheers: _​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, citom*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to ace and citom...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, WMKS Shogun.*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to WMKS Shogun.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthdat to, brazilusa.* :highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, CrushingFist.* :cheers::cheers:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Brithday to, kenpo0324.:cheers::highfive:* *:cheers:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday
kenpo0324!!!​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Brithday to, bignick.......*
*artyon:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

*Happy Birthday*
*bignick!!!*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to bignick..Belated Birthday wishes to kenpo0324,CrushingFist and brazilusa...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, fakii.artyon: :cheers::highfive::cheers:* artyon:


----------



## AriesKai

Got one coming up myself on the 16th of May. The BIG 22!

Perhaps 22 *GROIN PUNCHES *from each SUPPORTING member? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (j/k)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday,
fakii!!!!!​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, fakii...*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

No sword.
No people watch.
No enemy. 
No mind.
No Birthdays.​


----------



## terryl965

*I just wanted to say Happy Birthday to my oldest son Zachary, he just turned 16 and he is one great child- Teenager- Adult.*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday,
Zachary!!!

Get your license!
Terrorize your Dad!​


----------



## terryl965

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Happy Birthday,
> Zachary!!!​
> Get your license!
> Terrorize your Dad!​


 

He is and no he want to good of a hid, Thank God!!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I'm sure he is, Terry   Just funnin'


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, lulflo.artyon: :cheers::highfive::cheers:* artyon:


----------



## seasoned

Happy Belated Birthday to,
Zachary. 16 is a big one, enjoy.artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
lulflo!!!​


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, lulflo.artyon: :cheers::highfive::cheers: artyon: *_​


----------



## Drac

Happy Belated Birthdays to,
Zachary and_* lulflo..*_


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday
Bester
and
Dan Cosgrove!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Bester and Dan Cosgrove*​


----------



## seasoned

Could it be that I am the oldest person on martial talk. :idunno: I don't know, maybe, could be. Anyway, at midnight, I turned 67 years old. My wife went to bed at 10pm, and I thought I would stay up, have a few drinks, and wish myself a happy birthday. 

*Happy Birthday to, Seasoned. artyon:*
*Ok, way too much excitement for me, it is off to bed. *


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday  Seasoned. *artyon:​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday,
seasoned!!!​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Andy Moynihan.artyon:artyon:artyon:* *Have a great day!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday,
Andy Moynihan!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, *_*Andy Moynihan!!!*_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to *_*Andy Moynihan!!!*_


----------



## Drac

*Belated Birthday wishes to Bester, Dan Cosgrove and **Seasoned. *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, MCG.*artyon:* :cheers::highfive::cheers: artyon: *


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
MCG!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, MCG.*artyon:* :cheers::highfive::cheers: artyon: *​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, MCG.*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Belated
Birthday,​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to milosmalic ( 04/10)*


----------



## Drac

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka... (04/17)*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy 
(Belated)
Birthday,
Old Fat Kenpoka!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*A Belated Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka... (04/17)*​


----------



## seasoned

*A belated Happy Birthday to Old Fat Kenpoka and milosmalic.....artyon: :cheers::highfive::cheers: artyon: *


----------



## Flea

Today is my birthday too.  Happy Flea-day, everyone!  I hereby proclaim largess for the masses!!


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Windsinger.*artyon:


----------



## seasoned

Flea said:


> Today is my birthday too. Happy Flea-day, everyone! I hereby proclaim largess for the masses!!


*Happy Birthday, Flea.*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Flea
and
Windsinger!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday *_*Flea *__*and *__*Windsinger!!!*_


----------



## Chris Parker

Flea said:


> Today is my birthday too. Happy Flea-day, everyone! I hereby proclaim largess for the masses!!


 
And here was I keeping it to myself, didn't know you wanted it announced.... can I at least tell them that you are the ripe old age of 22?

Bon anniversaire mon amie...


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, James Kovacich.artyon: :cheers::highfive::cheers: artyon: *


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy 
Birthday 
James Kovacich!!!​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, James Kovacich...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, James Kovacich...*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dave Leverich...... :highfive: *


----------



## seasoned

*  Happy Birthday to, Flying Crane.artyon:*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Crane!!!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Happy Birthday Mike!!! 
Hope you have a great day!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:asian: :cheers: :asian: ​


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday Mike!!! 
Hope you have a great day!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
:asian: :cheers: :asian:


----------



## Drac

* Happy Birthday to Flying Crane..*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday,
Kacey!!!

And
Happy
Belated Birthday,
Dave Leverich!!!​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Kacey...:highfive::highfive::highfive:artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Paul Borst.....*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, OnlyAnEgg. Have a great day, Jim.artyon: :cheers::highfive::cheers: artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

_  Happy Birthday _
_           to  _
_Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers._


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday 
to 
Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday to, OnlyAnEgg.*​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy
Birthday
Paul Borst 
And
Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers!!!​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to, OnlyAnEgg and **Happy**Birthday **Paul Borst **and*
*Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers!!!*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to althaur!!*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to althaur!!* _​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, althaur. Where ever your at, enjoy..............*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, johnmccuk........ Enjoy.*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
johnmccuk!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, Johnmccuk*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Johnmccuk..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to  Live True....*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to Live True*​


----------



## seasoned

*A very Happy Birthday to Live True. I hope you did something special for you today.  **:highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Ninjamom.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Ninjamom*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Ninjamom.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,*
*Datu Tim Hartman *
*and** rave007. :highfive:*
*artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday **Datu Tim **and** rave007.. *


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, Guro Harold....*_


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Guro Harold....*​


----------



## Drac

_*Happy Birthday to, Guro Harold..*_


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Furtry.*:highfive:
*artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday,  Furtry.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Furtry*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, jfarnsworth.*


----------



## seasoned

* Happy Birthday to, SulsaPR.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, jfarnsworth and **SulsaPR.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, jfarnsworth and **SulsaPR.*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dean Whittle.* :highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Belated Happy Birthday to, Dean Whittle, kenpo3631 and ACKBRNBLT..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Yari.** :highfive:
artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

*Belated Happy Birthday to, Dean Whittle, kenpo3631 and ACKBRNBLT*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Yari*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, Yari...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, lklawson.artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, MahaKaal.* :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, MahaKaal*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to, lklawson.*
*Happy Birthday to, MahaKaal*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to pesilat and Emile.. *


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to pesilat and Emile.. *​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to pesilat and Emile..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Rabu.* :highfive:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Rabu*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Kembudo-Kai Kempoka.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to, Rabu.* 

*Happy Birthday Today to, Kembudo-Kai Kempoka..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Today to, Kembudo-Kai Kempoka*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, RevIV..........*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, RevIV*​


----------



## Drac

]*Happy Belated Birthday to, RevIV..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Meghann1965. Have a great day........*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Meghann1965.........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Miyu.* :highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, ppko. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, ppko*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to, Miyu.* *Happy Birthday to, ppko...*


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, The Last Legionary............*_


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
The Last Legionary!!!!​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday
The Last Legionary!!!!*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, CoryKS.*:highfive:


----------



## elder999

terryl965 said:


> *Happy Birthday*
> *The Last Legionary!!!!*


 

Happy belated birthday, tough guy! :lol:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
CoryKS!!!!​


----------



## Drac

_*Happy Belated Birthday to, The Last Legionary...*_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, CoryKS.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Master Jay S. Penfil..............*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Happy Birthday
Mastah-J!!!​


----------



## Drac

*A Belated Happy Birthday to, Master Jay S. Penfil..*


----------



## terryl965

_*A Belated Happy Birthday to, Master Jay S. Penfil..* _​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Barrie. Have a great day.:highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Barrie. *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Jack Meower...............*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Jack Meower*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Jack Meower*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Explorer.*      :highfive:


----------



## seasoned

* Happy Birthday to, brown city ninja................*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, brown city ninja................*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, Explorer and** brown city ninja....*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, ArmorOfGod.* *:highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to, ArmorOfGod(06/23). bebernam ( 06/24). CMS and kerc ( 06/25)*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Rob Broad.*


----------



## seasoned

_*An awesome Happy Birthday to, elder999.*_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Rob Broad( 06/26) and a *_*Happy Birthday to, elder999..*_


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Tad.*


----------



## seasoned

* Happy Birthday to, Kim Dahl.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, thepanjr.*


----------



## Mark Jordan

Belated Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a blast!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday wishes to, Tad,** Kim Dahl and thepanjr..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Brian Jones.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Brian Jones.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, HKphooey.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to HKphooey and Gray Phoenix.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Klondike93.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, edgewater_05.:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, edgewater_05*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Klondike,edgewater and Edmund BlackAdder..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, George Kohler.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Josh Oakley.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Josh Oakley*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to, Josh Oakley and George Kohler..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Ten Tigers..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, TenTigers.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, TenTigers*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy be-lated birthday to my youngest son Michael he just turned 12*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday* *Michael...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Michael Billings.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, thekuntawman.:highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, kokanut.:highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, skatatika.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, DragonMind.......*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, DragonMind*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy belated Birthday to, skatatika*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to all of you, ackks10, Kuk Sa Nim, and phoenix.*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to all of you, ackks10, Kuk Sa Nim, and phoenix.* _
___________________
_​_
_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to EVERYONE I missed while I was away..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Blade96. Have a great day....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Blade96. *


----------



## Blade96

hey thanks, Seasoned and Drac! =]


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Shawn-San.:highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday, Shawn-San.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, TallAdam85.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,BrandiJo.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to BrandiJo.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Jenna...*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Jenna*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, JWLuiza. Enjoy the day.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Nyrotic.*:highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday Jenna........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, PaulP.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, mj_lover.*


----------



## Drac

*Belated Birthday wishes to Tall Adam85,PaulP, Nyrotic and JWLuiza..*


----------



## Drac

*A Very Happy Birthday to, mj_lover.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Marcus Buonfiglio.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,* *maunakumu.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Wishes to Marcus Buonfiglio and* *maunakumu..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to all of those I have missed.....*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, tshadowchaser.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to tshadowchaser..:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday tshadowchaser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, rmclain as well as Rion.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Raeyn, rmclain, Rion and irishwolf08..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Master Panto and spookyfbi...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to kilo..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Dieter...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dieter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## seasoned

*I missed a few Birthdays, sorry, Happy Birthday to all...........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthdat to, r erman.*:highfive::highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,* *Thesemindz........*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to r erman, **Thesemindz and kneevsface..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Ender and kempojujutsu..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Jonathan.*:highfive::highfive:


----------



## terryl965

*Happ B-day Jonathon*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Jonathan...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to antny825 and Michael Stinson.. *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, morph4me.* :highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Jdokan..........*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, KenpoDave*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to morph4me,Jdokan and KenpoDave.. *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, baughman.............*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to baughman...*


----------



## elder999

*Happy Birthday to our fearless leader, Bob Hubbard*!artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Bob*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to Bob Hubbard, the oldie but goodie.:cheers::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Bob Hubbard..:cheers::cheers::highfive::highfive:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## Blade96

Bob's such a great guy. I wish him the very best for his birthday!! 

and i said so on his fb wall too. 

All good wishes Bob! :angel:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Radhnoti.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Radhnoti*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday Radhnoti....*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Sigung86.* o:highfive::highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, restes.artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Jedi SRT**( 09/07) Sigung86 and orestes ( 09/08)*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, DeLamar.J*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday DeLamar.J*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to, DeLamar.J*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Cryozombie.......*artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Cryozombie..:bangahead::bangahead::cheers::cheers::highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Whitebelt.:bangahead::bangahead:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Whitebelt*​


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Belated Birthday to Cryozombie..:bangahead::bangahead::cheers::cheers: :highfive:* _​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Whitebelt.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Lynne........*:highfive::highfive:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Lynne...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, TheEdge883.artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, TheEdge883.*artyon:_​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Drac. I thought you stopped having them.* artyon::highfive::highfive::bangahead::bangahead::cheers::cheers:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Brian S............*
*Have a good one.*


----------



## Drac

seasoned said:


> *Happy Birthday to, Drac. I thought you stopped having them.* artyon::highfive::highfive::bangahead::bangahead::cheers::cheers:


 
*I tried, but they just kept showing up unannounced....LOL*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to TheEdge883 and Happy Birthday today to Brian S..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Sigung LaBounty and doc D..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to Sigung LaBounty and doc D..*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, bdparsons.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Mark Jordan

Happy, happy B-day!


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, bdparsons.*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday to the one and only Drac, Prince of darkness and a fellow Darklord of M.T.*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, cwk...............*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to bdparsons and **cwk...............*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthdays to bdparsons and cwk* ​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, MBuzzy.artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, MBuzzy.*artyon:_​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to MBuzzy.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Touch Of Death, BFoley, **and Cirdan.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to,shinbushi...........*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to, Touch Of Death, BFoley, **and Cirdan.*

*Happy Birthday today to shinbushi..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Just4Kicks.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Just4Kicks.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, KENPOJOE.artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, don **bohrer.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to KENPOJOE and a very **Happy Birthday don **bohrer...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dirty Dog, have a great day.*artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Dirty Dog, have a great day.*artyon: ​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday to KENPOJOE and a very Happy Birthday don bohrer*​


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday to Just4Kicks.*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Dirty Dog...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr...*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to TigerWoman and cfr* _​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, midnight star.*:highfive::highfive:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, midnight star*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to*
* midnight star and nlkenpo..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday MJS..:highfive::highfive::drinky::drinky:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*Hope you had a great day, MJS, Happy Birthday.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## MJS

Thanks!


----------



## seasoned

*Have a Happy Birthday, Hawke.:highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Hey, Big Don, hope you have a great day. Happy Birthday.artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Hawke and** Big Don,cc313us and Drachonius117..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to D.Cobb and Slihn...*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Saitama Steve and 7starmantis.*:highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, KenpoVzla.:highfive::highfive::drinky::drinky:artyon:artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday, KenpoVzla.*:highfive::highfive::drinky::drinky:_​


----------



## terryl965

_*Happy Birthday to, Saitama Steve and 7starmantis.*:highfive:_​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, chris arena.*:highfive:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Manzyberranzan.*


----------



## Drac

_*Happy Belated Birthdays to, Saitama Steve, 7starmantis, Kenpo Vzla,pknox and chris arena..*_


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to Manzyberranzan..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to diamondbar1971, And Hidden Fox.artyon:*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to diamondbar1971 Hidden Fox.*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to diamondbar1971 and Hidden Fox.*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to all I have missed.*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Darkmoon, JohnnyDeftoneSA and Rick Mangliong..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, InkedT......... Enjoy*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Bleated Birthdays to Goldendragon and InkedT......... *


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Hollywood1340.artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

Happy Birthday to, Hollywood1340


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, DustinJolley.:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, DustinJolley*​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Hollywood1340, **DustinJolley and MSUTKD..*


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, IcemanSK.:highfive:*_


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, IcemanSK.*:highfive:​


----------



## Drac

*Happy Birthday to IcemanSK...*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to cdhall and still learning..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthdays to cdhall and still learning*​


----------



## Big Don

Happy 235th Birthday to the US Marine Corps!


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthday to Andrew Green..*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Belated Birthday to Andrew Green..* ​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Riptide..........*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Riptide*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Belated Birthday to Andrew Green..*


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Ian and Riptide.......*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Dan Anderson.:highfive::highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, aedrasteia.*artyon:


----------



## Drac

*Happy Belated Birthdays to Dan Anderson,buguhan and bushidomartialarts..*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, hkfuie.:highfive:*


----------



## seasoned

_*Happy Birthday to, Ping898.:highfive:*_


----------



## seasoned

*A huge Happy Birthday to, terryl965. artyon::highfive::highfive:artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, wushu2004.*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Darksoul. artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to, Darksoul.artyon:*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday Haze (David), hope you have a great day............:highfive:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday Haze (David), hope you have a great day............:highfive:*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, Jade Tigress. This day is set aside for us to do something special for ourself, enjoy.*
*artyon::highfive:* :highfive: artyon:


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday, Jade Tigress. This day is set aside for us to do something special for ourself, enjoy.
**artyon::highfive:* :highfive: artyon:​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kacey

Happy birthday, Jade Tigress!!!!!


artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy birthday,*
*KenpoTex.artyon:*


----------



## terryl965

*Happy Birthday to my middle son Caleb he turned 14 on March 3rd, you the man...*​


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, jukado1.........artyon:*


----------



## seasoned

*I will second this. Happy Birthday to terry's middle son Caleb who turned 14 on March 3rd, you the man...:highfive::highfive:*
__________________


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, mcantele.:highfive::highfive:
*


----------



## bookworm_cn317

My birthday's tomorrow.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, lulflo.......*


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, bookworm_cn317. Hope you enjoyed your day.artyon:*


----------



## Flea

It's my birthday today.  I'm turning 21 ... or was it 17 again?


----------



## granfire

16 at the most! ^_^
Happy Birfday!


----------



## taliosarah

Just saying thanks for my birthday email.


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to, Guro Harold* .artyon:


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday to you, The Last Legionary.artyon:*


----------



## Mark Jordan

Happy Birthday!


----------



## seasoned

*Happy Birthday, **elder999**.*


----------

